# [Nominations] The Most Helpful People on OC.net



## admin

There are SO many amazing people on OC.net that it's hard to narrow things down to "the most helpful" members in this community - but I am going to ask you anyway!

Has a member just blown you away with their ability to help people within the OC.net community? Their grasp of the topic combined with their ability to communicate the answer in a clear and concise way just left you thinking - "wow - that guy is good!"?

Another way to look at this is who on Overclock.net would you like to read more guides from?

This is your chance to nominate such individuals for a new recognition program we are initiating. The program does not have a sexy name yet - but the premise is simple:

1) You noticed a member on OC.net that consistently provides amazing info to the community.

2) You nominate them in this thread by posting their name + an example of something you thought was representative of their amazing contributions.

3) Nominations are tallied and OC.net staff select the winner(s).

4) The winner(s) receive $500 in PayPal cash.

5) The winner(s) also receive a chance to be paid for contributions to Overclock.net. Contribution examples include: commissioned editorial pieces that help answer questions that are often asked on the site (e.g. "which GPU should I buy with a $300 budget!") and help aggregate collective community sentiment on topics of interest to the community.

Please help us out AND show your fellow amazing members some love by identifying those amazing people that just have that something special about them and their ability to help out the community.

Thanks!

admin

Winners 2014

1st Quarter:

*Shilka* SU Contributions

*Sean Webster*: SSD/Storage Contributions

*Skyn3t*: Nvidia GPU Bios Contributions/Support

2nd Quarter:

*B NEGATIVE*: Watercooling Contributions

*TwoCables* :General Contributions Across The Forum

*OccamRazor* : Nvidia GPU Bios Contributions/Support

3rd Quarter:

*Blameless:* (General I.T Help)

*BradleyW:* (ATI Help)

*Tompsonn:* (Programming Help)

4th Quarter:

*PontiacGTX:* (PC Build Assistance & PC Components)

*TheBlademaster01:* (Folding Assistance/Linux Knowledge)

*stubass:* (Marketplace Appraisals)

Winners 2015

*How To Claim Your Prize*

To claim your prize, please issue a money request via Paypal for the amount of $500 to *[email protected]* and PM ENTERPRISE your Paypal registered Email Address. Please be sure to head your PM as ''Nominations: The Most Helpful People On OC.NET''

If you need help on how to submit a money request please follow this guide: http://www.overclock.net/t/1472269/guide-how-to-submit-a-prize-request-to-overclock-net-cash-physical/0_50

We aim to pay prizes out within 30 days of receiving your information.


----------



## fedrosishere

I nominate *richie_2010* as he gave me for free, some parts overseas that were missing for my loop. He volunteered by him self and just gave them, i really respect this guy and if all, i would love it if he gets what he deserves by winning this Nomination. Just think about it, who would have send parts for free overseas to a total stranger? Not many i presume.

Also *shilka*, as many will nominate him for his expertise in PSUs, he actually saved my Rig as he told me to change my old PSU . After a week, that PSU failed on my HTPC and burned the mobo. Without him, i would have lost my gaming rig and much money with it. Thank you sir!

Fedros S.


----------



## admin

Thanks for your submission fedrosishere!


----------



## ZBoneCapone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fedrosishere*
> 
> Also *shilka*, as many will nominate him for his expertise in PSUs, he actually saved my Rig as he told me to change my old PSU . After a week, that PSU failed on my HTPC and burned the mobo. Without him, i would have lost my gaming rig and much money with it. Thank you sir!


I can second Shilka. I've seen him on just about every PSU thread and he has a great thread that he started that details pretty much every PSU brand and their quality. He really knows his stuff and it seems like he lives on OCN. Always willing to jump in and point out where a member could save money or get better value.


----------



## szeged

can we nominate more than one?

if so

skyn3t - bios modding extraordinaire, without him we would have locked down lame gk110s









occamrazor - skyn3t's bigger brother, just as helpful!

zawardo - voltage hacking mastermind for gk110









shilka - psu guru, this guy deserves some love for all the help hes given people

ftw 420 - helped me on many occasions with overclocking and benching problems

me - i want $500





















(this is a joke btw, dont put me on there for this lol )

if we can only nominate one, id really have to go for skyn3t though, the amount of time he puts into the gk110 community he really deserves something back.


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*


Yes Sir! Thanks for the nominations!


----------



## fleetfeather

I'll give the nod to Shilka, TwoCables, and Stubass.

Shilka - consistently helpful regarding PSU's. Writes detailed breakdowns for popular PSU choices and identifies key points potential buyers should consider. Essentially, if Shilka did get commissioned by OCN for editorial pieces, they'd be getting paid for doing something they already do. Nuff said really.

TwoCables - knowledgeable in quite a few areas (mainly PSU's and Fans in my limited experience). Willing to share resources they have exposure to in an effort to help out the wider OCN community. Never too proud to take on insight or corrections from other members though either, which is great to see.

Stubass - absolute beast in the Appraisals section - probably the most active responder that I've seen in there, personally. I've never seen a appraisal suggestion from Stubass that didn't seem "on the money" (pun intended) and justified, so naturally that's a great thing for many OCN members.

Looking forward to seeing other suggestions!


----------



## KipH

I can even third Shilka. He even asked my advice so that makes him OK in my books









The other I can think of off the topa my head is Ivan. @ivanlabrie is the guy for Crypto currencies. Making me money is a good way to get a vote I guess


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'd also recommend Skyn3t and Occamrazor for all their contributions to the Titan Club (which has also helped the 780 club as well). TSM106 has also personally helped me many times with various AMD GPU issues...


----------



## szeged

Ooh also B Negative on the watercooling front, tons and tons of useful information to be had from his posts.


----------



## deafboy

Going to say the people with a lot of rep :\

Joking aside, it's really hard to narrow it down to a number of people. Lots of really helpful people on here.


----------



## icebrain1

I would like to nominate Jameswalt1 and MillerModPCs.

Jameswalt1, helped me a great deal on rigid acrylic tubing befor i had any idea of how it worked.
He gave very dtailed instuctions about custom rigid tubing.

I had a great deal of trouble finding out how i could do a mod to the front on a 900D, MillerModPCs gave me a step by step walkthrough of how to do it.

Both these people have great advice and were a great help to me, since im a beginner in modding and watercooling.

But since my time on OCN so many people have helped me understand water cooling, modding and PC's better.
I have learned a great deal here on OCN.


----------



## DaveLT

Gonna nominate FtW420, stubass, doyll and TwoCables and well Artikbot for no specific reason
Deadpool (the NZXT rep) and derickwm (the EK rep)


----------



## Rar4f

Shilka
Ivanlabrie

Both have been there when i needed questions answered.


----------



## aksthem1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Going to say the people with a lot of rep :\
> 
> Joking aside, it's really hard to narrow it down to a number of people. Lots of really helpful people on here.


A lot of people have high a rep count, but not all have been helpful.

I used to help a lot back in the day, but I haven't been keeping up with PC hardware to really be much of help nowadays.


----------



## Roaches

I haven't been around long enough to notice top contributing members, though Shilka seems to stand out since I see him posting helpful response in PSU related topics ever now and then, so I guess I'll nominate him.


----------



## KrazyKap

I will also nominate Shilka as I've learnt a lot from his posts about PSUs and I feel I've been able to help people a lot more even after just being here a while


----------



## HPE1000

Shilka put up with my endless amount of questions about what psu I should get and which ones I should avoid. He gets my vote


----------



## derickwm

I'll accept my cash now


----------



## Aesthethc

I also nominate Shilka for recommending a great PSU and providing me the real knowledge behind OEM's.... oh great knowledge. My thermaltake TR2 RX PSU was a ticking timebomb!

He is a cool cat.


----------



## Valgaur

ftw420 all the way


----------



## fragamemnon

Let's see.

*shilka* gets another vote along with
*TwoCables*;
*ivanlabrie* on the Mining subforum;
*skyn3t* and also
*OccamRazor*;
*Blameless* with his insanely extensive knowledge;
*anubis1127*,
*BWG* and
*TheBlademaster01* for their contribution to the [email protected] initative.

It is kind of hard to nominate because I whenever I had a question to ask, it has been answered by various people. To all of them - I have not forgotten you.









P.S. admin, I saw your little easter egg.


----------



## korruptedkaos

I vote

0ccamrazor
Shilka
B-Negative

all have very useful information & have helped me out?


----------



## skyn3t

w00t I'm in


----------



## Hukkel

I want to nominate http://www.overclock.net/u/77831/theblademaster01 (theblademaster01). He is always helping people out in the [email protected] section with questions , setups, getting the best out of their hardware, etc etc. Even when the [email protected] staff team was down and out he was in the threads of the foldathons busy helping out people. He also writes guides. He is an amazing guy and a great contributer to this forum / community.


----------



## MoGTy

*Blameless* : insane amount of knowledge inside


----------



## OccamRazor

I have to nominate Skyn3t for its outstanding support on the growing modded bios community, i have witnessed along all these months with every little bit of time he has (He has a job and a family, so, not much time left out of 24H) he devotes it *ALL* to this forum helping out everyone he can across 600/700 nvidia family cards and sometimes taking kicks instead of acknowledgement!
Because all of this and specially because who you are*Im proud to say im your Brother!* Kudos to you R.!








My tribute to you Little Brother!









Ed


----------



## [CyGnus]

I would say:

*Shilka* very helpful he is on every PSU thread i can think of








*Skynet* for his amazing work with vbios for various card's he never gives up until he gets it right








*Zodac* on the folding foruns when i joined OCN he/she was always there helped me a ton on about everything i can think related to folding








*Enterprise* was always there to help with some issues forum related


----------



## ssgtnubb

Oh this is easy, *Lutro*. Someone that takes the time he does to explain the things he does is rare, rare indeed.


----------



## [email protected]

I would like to nominate [Cygnus] he helped me a lot when i joined OCN


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

I would like to nominate *IT Diva*


----------



## Fniz92

*Skyn3t* no doubt, my love for GTX cards is his doing, no other cards get the support that it deserves like the 780/780 Ti cards have been receiving.


----------



## Juthos

My Top 3 list:

B Negative
Lutro0
Skyn3t


----------



## santrik

For the time being, since I haven't been around for so long. I'd say *Skyn3t* and *OccamRazor*.

*Skyn3t* for his bios's which are completley insane. My Titan gets it's power from you Skyn3t, and I salute your work with it!

And *OccamRazor* for being so extremley helpful the first few days, pointing me in the right direction and helping out, thanks alot.


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fniz92*
> 
> *Skyn3t* no doubt, my love for GTX cards is his doing, no other cards get the support that it deserves like the 780/780 Ti cards have been receiving.


This.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Skyn3t

OccamRazor

Shilka

B Negative

Wermad

TwoCables

raghu78


----------



## doctakedooty

I have to vote for Skyn3t also


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Skyn3t & OccamRazor. Big Time help!


----------



## whyscotty

Skyn3t - Occamrazor - Zawardo

I would like to nominate the 3 Amigos above

They are always there to help, nothing seems to be too much trouble for them

IMHO - these 3 are in a class of their own


----------



## Vapochilled

skyn3t - Bios mod

zawardo - Voltage hacking tool


----------



## batman900

Another vote for skyn3t here, great guy.


----------



## Panther Al

Agreed: Skyn3t - Occamrazor - Zawardo - All three have done wonders hacking into the 110 Bios and other settings to come up with ways to make our cards even better. None of which has to be either easy or quick.


----------



## basco

skyn3t, occamrazor, rbby258, zawardo


----------



## Aparition

I'd like to nominate @skyn3t for his contributions in the Titan and 780 forums. Really helped to open up the potential of our GPU's.
I'd also like to nominate @TheBlademaster01. Very helpful with Folding setups, and competitions.


----------



## Pawelr98

Shilka- A master of psu's.


----------



## dealio

Skyn3t & OccamRazor


----------



## BonzaiTree

@shilka gets my vote.

shilka is just in *every* build advice thread I look at, saving noobs everywhere from burning their house down with sub par PSU's









The guy is everywhere.


----------



## jeffries7

I'd like to nominate *DuckieHo*, he seems to know pretty much everything about everything. Back when I was a new user I told my friend that if a user called DuckieHo posted in a thread then listen to him, within minutes he'd replied with the the answer.


----------



## YP5 Toronto

Skynet - think of the monetary value he has given numerous people by his work with BIOS. More importantly, in the manner in which he responds to needs of the community.


----------



## ledzepp3

B Neg, TwoCables, and Shilka, without a doubt the coolest and most helpful people on OCN. You guys have saved me from burning my house down with awful power supplies, and kept me from getting bad water cooling parts









-Zepp


----------



## DiNet

DuckieHo
TwoCables


----------



## MattGordon

Gonna have to nominate @shilka . I may have never directly asked him a question but he's answered many of mine over the time I have been on OCN. A power supply is a major piece of a build and he helps out so many people find a rock solid (and budget oriented) PSU that will be up for the challenge.


----------



## TechCrazy

DarkRyder, PR-Imagery, GingerJohn, TicToc

All great people but just a few Id vote for this. If you need help with anything computer related they will help you to the end of time. Great assets to OCNs Boinc Team and team players to making not just OCN but this world better through BOINC.


----------



## PontiacGTX

Blameless, All about IT
Psyclum, All about air cooling
eHume in Cooling
pioneerisloud, all in OCN
nleksan, all about watercooling
TwoCables,all about PSUs

Stubass, all about GPUs and Appraisals


----------



## dhenzjhen

I nom nom el_gappo & ftw420


----------



## wholeeo

@Skyn3t, @Occamrazor, @Zawarudo for their awesome contributions to GK110 users.
@shilka, you can always count on him to help you out with PSU questions no matter how basic they may be.


----------



## Fulvin

Alatar, the source for benching advice plus for keeping fanboys at bay.
Sin0822, our motherboard guru.
MenacingTuba, the best source for everything about monitors.
Skyn3t, keeping the green clubs lively by providing free bios updates & help
OccamRazor, keeping the green clubs lively by providing free bios updates & help


----------



## Arizonian

There are so many deserving members it's kind of hard to narrow down to just one. For each member I chose I could add many others. My submissions of unbiased members who always take the higher road when posting, always postitive and help ALL members whenever they have the chance are as follows:

Mice - *Skylit*
Power Supplies - *shilka*
Keyboards - *Paradigm84*
Sound Cards and Computer Audio - *OC'ing Noob*
Graphic Cards - *MrTOOSHORT*

And someone who does so much for OCN but goes unnoticed because it's behind the scenes, a lot of other moderators also go under the radar but I had to narrow it down:

Senior Moderator - *Bitemarks and bloodstains* & *5entinel*
Moderator - *Alancsalt*


----------



## Quarazhi

Shilka, the PSU Maestro.


----------



## Fanboy88

I would like to nominate *B Negative* because his water cooling guides are really helpful and his builds are inspirational.
I'd also like to nominate *shilka* because he has dedicated a whole thread on PSU's which is a major part of the PC.
Finally I'd like to nominate *Sean Webster* because he has great photography and storage insight/guides.


----------



## psyside

Shilka + 1


----------



## bumblebee1980

OC'ing Noob for stepping up in the lonely audio section.

*uses her autobot powers on the admin*


----------



## Zillerella

There are many guys out there, that are helping people out with a lot of problems and questions, but I want to nominate:

@shilka - Why?
He was helping me choose a PSU, and told me what to buy and not to buy. I ended up with NZXT Hale90 V2. Great PSU, though mine got some coil whine or fan issues







Well he just got so much knowledge about PSU's and help all people and he is always up to date!

@Tator Tot - Why?
I don't know why anyone didnt mention Tator Tot yet. He is a great guy and know a lot about fans. Again he tell you what to buy and not to buy. He is also making a test of every fan to compare them.


----------



## twerk

OC'ing Noob and @Simca for their broad knowledge of audio products.
@AlphaC and @doyll for their help in the cooling section.
@TwoCables and @stubass for their all round awesomeness.
@Sin0822, the master of motherboards.
@mikeaj is very knowledgeable and helpful in many areas, specifically power supplies so he also gets my vote.

Can we suggest mods? Because @Tator Tot is the most helpful person ever, his knowledge of most areas is outstanding.

There are many members who put a lot of effort in and contribute a lot. I definitely value quality over quantity of information, however.

I could go on but they are definitely my picks.









EDIT: Oh, oh, oh! Don't forget @tompsonn, his knowledge of programming and debugging is essential. He's the reason I joined OCN in the first place and I'm sure many others have joined because of him too.


----------



## Kittencake

I nominate REPUBLICOFGAMER - who's helped me with my video card , and has given me tonnes of advice,

I also nominate Xinoxide - is always constantly helping me









gh071458 as well - has sent me parts when I needed them , you are amazing

dixson01974- sold me his old ssd cheaply when i couldnt' afford a new one

XFZhong - Has always been there when I had issues with my overclocks and has helped me keep them stable and in check

good luck to all


----------



## Spikeis

I vote for Skyn3t, for all the hard work with titan and GeForce 700 serie bios and for helping all the people.


----------



## Scorpion667

I would like to nominate TwoCables. In my experience he has been very helpful and thorough.

Also Skyn3t as a close second. Even though I don't own the 700 series/titan I am aware of his excellent work on those BIOSes.

@op you should fill out your rig with Rigbuilder


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> OC'ing Noob for stepping up in the lonely audio section.
> 
> *uses her autobot powers on the admin*


Autobots, ROLL OUT!


----------



## Vigge42

I nominate republicofgamer !


----------



## Tman5293

Another vote for *OC'ing Noob*! His contributions to the audio forum here should not go unnoticed. He has done more to help put all the info on good headphones in one place than anyone else on this forum. He spends quite a bit of time putting together information articles and organizing the headphone club. He also is the only club leader I have seen pay for prizes for club members out of his own pocket. He's a great guy that deserves to win something like this.


----------



## bumblebee1980

it's not just the time hes spent helping others but the hours he put in brainstorming ways to improve the Audio sub forums. hes practically a mod without the title and I think he would make a great writer if OCN should ever need one.


----------



## Koniakki

I feel obliged to say and congratulate this thread because its bring together all the different communities of the Overclock.net. From video to audio and from GPU/Mobos/Cpu to cooling etc etc.

It brings everyone together to applaud the outstanding members of each community.

Bravo! This is what OC.net is all about. And much much more of course.









From my experience I vote the below. I will vote from more if is allowed down the line as go along.

skyn3t - This guy is just out of this world. I think he's a alien engineer outcast that was sent here to improve our gaming and benchmarking experiences.









occamrazor - skyn3t's bigger brother and ONE HELL OF A GUY! He's great!

zawardo - Voltage hacking mastermind that allows our GPU's to be injected with voltageroids for some bad ass score and fps.

shilka - Needless to say anything. You all know him. Insight info: I have heard rumors that his house is actually a complete replica of the Enermax Platimax 1500W and he just added a front door.









Please if I forgot anyone that helped me or anything send me a PM. I want to show that I appreciate everyone that was of help to me and this community.

Being appreciated is not begging. Its your earned right. Well done!


----------



## Ino.

Seeing as I'm only active in the mice section the only possible nomination is

*Skylit*


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> shilka - Needless to say anything. You all know him. Insight info: I have heard rumors that his house is actually a complete replica of the Enermax Platimax 1500W and he just added a front door.


I just laughed so hard because of that line

Funny no one remembers that GTX 680 1440P review thread i made
http://www.overclock.net/t/1398547/gtx-680-2-gb-vs-4-gb-1440p-fps-numbers

Took more to 15 hours to make all that

Thanks for all the votes by the way


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I nominate three two people:
-Swag
Reason:
He is a very kind yet knowledgeable fellow - he has been extremely useful with his IB OC guide and helped me and MANY others OC their PC's.
His OC guide thread has 305,590 views.

-Valgaur
Reason:
Val was one of the first people along with Swag to DELID their CPU's and log it down on OCN. De-lidding was really BORN from these two guys above and Val really helped people throughout his time of being the thread owner at OCN. He even added me on skype and called me when I had problems with my CPU - what a gent!
His de-lidding thread has 621,870 views


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I nominate three people:
> -Swag
> Reason:
> He is a very kind yet knowledgeable fellow - he has been extremely useful with his IB OC guide and helped me and MANY others OC their PC's.
> His OC guide thread has 305,590 views.
> 
> -Valgaur
> Reason:
> Val was one of the first people along with Swag to DELID their CPU's and log it down on OCN. De-lidding was really BORN from these two guys above and Val really helped people throughout his time of being the thread owner at OCN. He even added me on skype and called me when I had problems with my CPU - what a gent!
> His de-lidding thread has 621,870 views
> 
> -Simca
> Reason:
> Although she can be quite the pest sometimes, Simca is absolutely THE PERSON to ask for anything audio related. Despite OCNoob taking care of the headphone club on OCN, without Simca's input through the years, there would have been no audio discussions (or educated ones) on OCN.
> I can't quite emphasise how VITAL she has been for the audio side of OCN to grow so much. She has a thread, which is very helpful and extremely recommended for new or even experienced users like myself - for audio recommendations (in any respect - soundcard to DACs)
> Her thread has 238,862 views


Truly appreciate it TD


----------



## gatornation240

Another vote for *blameless*, dude knows alot and helps if possible & *Sugarhell* as he has helped me on a number of occasions.


----------



## Trissaayne

Skyn3t & OccamRazor


----------



## buffsportsman

Shilka because he is always able to answer questions right away about PSUs, and TwoCables because he has helped me personally on a variety of topics.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I'll have to nominate a few guys, off the top of my head:

MCCSolutions: Can't believe I forgot to mention this guy! He helps tons of people, is incredibly kind and a terrific modder. His electronic designs are really cool and creative and his latest military style submergible case mod is really epic. He also gives away tons of advice and even gear, he is THAT kind.








Valgaur: He started the Delidded thread which quickly diverted into a source of entertainment and knowledge for lots of people...I kinda miss having something deliddable since going X79 but well, 3d benching called.








FtW 420: great guy, always there to help or comment on benching related stuffs, or GTX 580 power draw matters








Kip69: What would we do without his coverage of the main tech events? Quite the character too, and a great guy!
Doyll: Air cooling guru, really helpful guy.
Ehume: Air cooling maestro, gave me lots of insight with his "how to pick a case for air cooling" thread.
Tator Tot: His fan thread is awesome, hopefully he'll get to post some results soon before his database is too huge.
Cyclops: He hosts a great fan database thread as well, with results and graphs. Good stuff (did I mention I like fans?)


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Simca: I don't always agree with her, but she is very helpful indeed.

shilka : Although what he really needs to do is just make a sticky thread, he has definitely saved a bunch of people from buying crappy PSUs.

OC noob: Because while simca was in the 9th dimension fighting Dr. Dre and beating him over the head with HE-500s, OC noob took it upon himself to try and bring more people to the audio section of overclock.net


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fedrosishere*
> 
> I
> 
> Also *shilka*, as many will nominate him for his expertise in PSUs, he actually saved my Rig as he told me to change my old PSU . After a week, that PSU failed on my HTPC and burned the mobo. Without him, i would have lost my gaming rig and much money with it. Thank you sir!
> .


My nomination as well!


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Simca: I don't always agree with her, but she is very helpful indeed.
> 
> shilka : Although what he really needs to do is just make a sticky thread, he has definitely saved a bunch of people from buying crappy PSUs.
> 
> OC noob: Because while simca was in the 9th dimension fighting Dr. Dre and beating him over the head with HE-500s, OC noob took it upon himself to try and bring more people to the audio section of overclock.net


You were fooled, for I was singing the praises of the good Dr. who's headphones are perfection and a gift from the gods and now that I have my $300,000 cable with silly puddy on it, I will be able to hear the extraterrestrials from the godsend planet Dr. Dre is from so that we may learn further of his audio prowess.


----------



## Testier

Skyn3t: Gk 110 bios modding


----------



## bgtrance

I would like to nominate *tompsonn*.

Best programming advice anyone can give and he gets back to you fast!


----------



## adridu59

I would like to draw an attention on @Sin0822's work, not because he did something that was personally useful to me but because of his awesome motherboard reviews, just shows how passionate he is.

He's also a great guy and likes to discuss various things about motherboards. I watched his videos and learned a lot of things about MOSFETs and such. I'd recommend everyone to checkout his YouTube channel as well as his motherboards reviews posted on OCN (he usually reviews Gigabyte motherboards).


----------



## taafe

Never been one too blow my own trumpet but Would like to nominate myself. Thanks


----------



## frickfrock999

@Conspiracy - Because the dude is insanely smart and always helps me with my camera questions.

@Blameless Always gives great descriptions and info on subjects I know nothing about.

@DuckieHo It's Duckie, need I say more? I almost didn't list him because he ends every sentence with those three periods "..." but I decided to let it slide.









@Tator Tot Knows everything from PSUs to keyboards and always helps me when I need build advice. He's also a cuddly little Ginger bear.


----------



## Sunreeper

I'd nominate:

@gdesmo
@TheBlademaster01
@B NEGATIVE
@Paradigm84
@Simca
@Tator Tot


----------



## LDV617

@shilka get's my nomination too. His signature provides SO much important information that most people overlook. Glad I started reading some of his thread


----------



## REPUBLICOFGAMER

republicofgamer ![/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> I nominate REPUBLICOFGAMER - who's helped me with my video card , and has given me tonnes of advice,
> 
> I also nominate Xinoxide - is always constantly helping me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gh071458 as well - has sent me parts when I needed them , you are amazing
> 
> dixson01974- sold me his old ssd cheaply when i couldnt' afford a new one
> 
> XFZhong - Has always been there when I had issues with my overclocks and has helped me keep them stable and in check
> 
> good luck to all


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vigge42*
> 
> I nominate republicofgamer !


Thank you both very much . my plan is to become the new water cooling MOD on OCN . so I try to help as much on that side of the forums as I can . I have been out for a few weeks because of my moms illnesses . But I am back now and will finish my water cooling guide 2013 and such . I have another whole page worked up and I just need pictures but I need to order my parts to get those pictures so I can finish my computer build RED DAWN DEMON . Also I have given my skype name out to so many people and helped them build loops from scratch that my Skype is always so busy ( 400+ friends -_-)
even if I never become a mod on this site I will still help out as much as I can for the rep!







My rep will be as big as Lord Xeb one day







MOD ON!


----------



## PimpSkyline

I nominate:

@47 Knucklehead - Been a great leader, helped me and many others on several things. Just a great guy.

@hertz9753 - Been very helpful as well, hell of a model OCN User for his time helping the Bronies and others, and helped me out with plenty of hardware.

@PimpSkyline - Not gonna say to much, i consider myself helpful and one of the better OCNer's on here. But i would defiantly consider the above.

May the best OCNer win!


----------



## barkinos98

@Simca for her audio help, quite the savior for audio








@shilka My PSU burned my mom's rig down after he told me to replace my PSU, on the good side i saved much more money. Pretty much for being so knowledgeble in such a sensitive component like the PSU.
and finally
@TheBlademaster01 this is kinda of a selfish reason; he helped me countless times with my maths/physics homework and also is very helpful/the best when it comes to [email protected] related topics. I'm sure there are better people but hey, blade is one great guy








@Paradigm84 for keyboard advice... GH in one man lol
@B NEGATIVE Always reinventing watercooling. How this helps? Influencing people. You become a leader by influencing the common








and finally
@Tator Tot Tasty and like wikipedia with feet!


----------



## MrCrowley428

Can't believe it took 48 posts to have any mention of *DuckieHo*. In a time full of subjective input and fanboyism, he keeps his post as rational and objective as possible.









No mention of *tycoonbob*, *beers*, or *parityboy*? They're probably the most vocal on anything server/networking related here on OCN. They get my vote.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Artikbot

Plenty of people I like here on OCN... But if I am to be dead honest I will say that @Blameless is perhaps one of the most helpful people around. Not as in helpful per se, but because he provides super nice explanations and points which really make me learn, and more often than not I get interested in said subject, what leads me to spend countless hours reading up on it.


----------



## Venom95

I want to nominate

occamrazor for guding me through the steps to get the most out of my card!

and Skyn3t for making it possible to unlock my card!


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrCrowley428*
> 
> Can't believe it took 48 posts to have any mention of *DuckieHo*. In a time full of subjective input and fanboyism, he keeps his post as rational and objective as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No mention of *tycoonbob*, *beers*, or *parityboy*? They're probably the most vocal on anything server/networking related here on OCN. They get my vote.
> 
> Thanks guys.


hey that avatar is mine!

only joking lol, you can be one of my fellow minions?



are you called Aleister by any chance MrCrowley lol


----------



## iamhollywood5

I'll throw in a vote for *skyn3t*


----------



## SlyFox

@Simca
@TwoCables
@Tator Tot
@DuckieHo


----------



## UnAimed

I vote for DuckieHo


----------



## RatPatrol01

In on Shilka for being a PSU wizard and REPUBLICOFGAMER for reaching out to any folks he can assist without even being asked to help


----------



## phillyd

OC'ing Noob for help with audio equipment.
B Negative for help in the cooling thread
IT Diva for help everywhere
Nubbinator for help in the Mech.KB club
Paradigm84 for help in the Mech. KB club
Sean Webster for the SSD optimization/storage help.
Oh and Lutro0 because he's the sleeving master


----------



## rgrwng

Lutro0 for sleeving expertise and patience with new sleevers/modders


----------



## coelacanth

*Spartan F8* from the [Official] The Korean PLS Monitor Club (Qnix & X-Star) thread.

The guy has helped countless people game at 120Hz.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

shilka and TwoCables for their PSU knowledge
DuckieHo and Sean Webster for storage/SSD advice and really in general
Paradigm84 knows his way around keyboards
Chopper1591 pretty much runs THIS THREAD

There are probably people I'm forgetting and I'm sorry if I am.


----------



## Interpolation

+1 for DuckieHo.


----------



## skyn3t

Hey guys thanks for all the support, It really mean a lot to me.

sharing and support is the DNA of this community. we may not be the TOP #1 community in the world but it fells like







, last time this site was live #100 Overclock and computer hardware community posts we were in the 100 and I'm sure we climbed a lot more.

*O*VERCLOCK.NET INFO

Today Members: 348,210,
*Members in 2011: 249,206
in two years we did received more 99,004 members*
Threads: 1,356,557
Today Posts: 20,350,512
*Posts in 2011: 14,7185,36*
Reviews: 2,490
Articles: 2,403
I just want to share a bit in what I know.
and again, thank you all for make this happen is not me or you alone, it is *US* / *WE*


----------



## Alex132

Paradigm84 for his dedicated to keyboard knowledge and help, and good ol' Phaedrus2129 / CM Phaedrus for his amazing PSU knowledge and willingness to help others.


----------



## sunset1

well since I just got a new 780ti I think ill mosey on by skyn3ts thread..
nice place to find the helpful people. ;> the blue pages..

when I got my sabertooth I first visited the power supply guys who saved me a ton of headaches..
then the vrm guys
then the memory guys etc etc..

The gpu clc mod brought me here.. so most know that's where I like to hang out.. great group of people.
cravinmilds post on his 560 mod is what brought me here and kept me around.

seriously there are so many people that have helped not only me but many many others.
And we all know how much fun it is to be new on a site.. try asking real questions on some new idea on a different well known site will get you the wrath of many "experts"

I have a list of people that I met when we did the oc contest on the g210 I never finished my volt mod but it was a HUGE eye opener for me.
Multi threaded mayhem was also awesome.. we were competing but you would have never known it as everyone was helping out everyone..

Moparman a guy with a huge heart that actually drove up to my house with all of his ln2 parts to teach me about ln2.. and made this trip a few times as im a slow learner..
Pizzaman helping me out with oc questions.
xxbassmanxx for his patience with my questions.
Last but not least cravinmild

and literally the hundreds of people that helped me out,
btw skyn3t I like your enthusiasm.. good call.







sunset1


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Hey guys thanks for all the support, It really mean a lot to me.
> 
> sharing and support is the DNA of this community. we may not be the TOP #1 community in the world but it fells like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , last time this site was live #100 Overclock and computer hardware community posts we were in the 100 and I'm sure we climbed a lot more.
> 
> *O*VERCLOCK.NET INFO
> 
> Today Members: 348,210,
> *Members in 2011: 249,206
> in two years we did received more 99,004 members*
> Threads: 1,356,557
> Today Posts: 20,350,512
> *Posts in 2011: 14,7185,36*
> Reviews: 2,490
> Articles: 2,403
> I just want to share a bit in what I know.
> and again, thank you all for make this happen is not me or you alone, it is *US* / *WE*


Well said +1


----------



## Jack Mac

*mdrejhon*, can't believe nobody mentioned him, he's always helping out with monitors and lightboost
*shilka and twocables*, I've seen both of them around and they both give solid advice and help on PSUs
*DuckieHo*, I see him contributing to threads constantly and helping people whenever he can.
*Skyn3t* For making plenty of GK110 owners happy


----------



## shadman

@Blameless because when he posts, he knows what he is talking about. I like the way he phrases his posts, and while I don't think he has personally helped me, I've still learned much from him.

Second, @Pioneerisloud as he is very helpful on car audio, a much-neglected topic on OCN. He has gone the extra mile helping me, and hasn't deleted me off his steam friends yet! I promised him if i was nearby, I'd buy him lunch.


----------



## Schmuckley

I'm voting for TwoCables,Blameless,Pioneer(is loud), and DuckieHo.

To all the others..I appreciate everybody


----------



## Spectre-

shilka, twocables and raghu78


----------



## tpi2007

My applause for this initiative, another great one for OCN!

My nominations are as follows:

DuckieHo, because whenever I see him posting I know beforehand that it will be as objective and knowledgeable as possible, without bias, and he delivers;

Sean Webster, for his guides and contributions to SSD optimization;

Phaedrus2129 (also CM Phaedrus) from whom I first learned which and how components inside PSUs matter, how PSUs work in general and what OEMs make which PSUs;

FrickFrock999, not because of the podcasts, since there haven't been any in like forever, but because of two things: he's an all-round entertainer, the most unusual and usually entertaining news posts on the news reel come from him, which is always a nice complement to the usual benchmarks and new products threads, and because he is proving to be a very good gaming night host (I personally still haven't joined in on the talk, but have listened to quite a bit on two weekends);

Blameless, he is also very knowledgeable and always tries to keep it insightful and objective;

Alatar, one of the most dynamic moderators (at least that I have seen, the forum is huge, so most probably many others deserve the same accolade), he is very active in the news section, and lets not forget that this is one of the main attractions for those who visit the site the first time. He is a bit Nvidia biased, but always tries to put facts behind his arguments and shows determination in proving his points (he created the OCN GK110 vs. Hawaii Bench-off thread - which is actually the first result that comes up in the Google search results when you search for "GK110 vs. Hawaii" - important to direct people to the site when searching for this kind of things);

5entinel, his work may perhaps go unnoticed some of the time, but I'm pretty sure he does a lot in keeping threads clean.

Of course, this leaves out many others, and is the result of my personal experience on the forum, but from the votes in this thread one can see that the forum is indeed huge and there are many, many worthy members that make this community the great tech hub we all love.


----------



## Crooksy

I would like to nominate TwoCables.

He's been around as long as I can remember and posted in quite a few of my threads, each time providing significant help is resolving my issues!


----------



## ledzepp3

I'm nominating ROG too, he helped me start folding again after a few years of being inactive. Also a fun, and cool dude to talk to









-Zepp


----------



## skupples

Skyn3t.... I'm pretty much a Green Team thread dweller, so that's about my extent of it. Winner should get 699$ MSRP, so the winner doesn't have to remote desktop to test bios!


----------



## Lord Xeb

Myself - For the mac section >.>
TwoCables - This guy really is a textbook
DuckieHo - Even though he is a mod, the amount that he knows is scary.
Shilka - Guy really knows his stuff on PSUs - Always see helping others.
Simca - This girl really knows here stuff when it comes to audio. <3a
Stubass - His help in the appraisal sections.

Honorable mention - TurboTurtle. This guy really, REALLY knows his stuff about OSes and software. Anytime there is a tough issue or something obscure, you see him there.


----------



## Truedeal

PSU master Shilka and Twocables the omnipresent.


----------



## Zawarudo

Wow I just saw this and even saw my name put forward by a couple of people! I am eternally grateful for it and humbled. I know I'm not going to win but I think I've already won knowing that the work I've done is appreciated by as many as it is, Thank you guys, it means more to me than you'll ever know









I want to put forward 2 people, not to say there weren't people deserving of this but these two have clinched it above the rest to me:

OccamRazor & Skyn3t: You guys have been the life and soul of the party on OCN for me. Helping me in whatever way I needed and wanted nothing in return. Always being super helpful with whatever anyone needed. Even in my threads when I've not been online have you guys given precise and correct advice to people. I don't know what else I can say that hasn't already been said about these two guys.

They embody what OCN all about & trust me I've used this site one way or another for the past 7~ years.

Thank you.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zawarudo*
> 
> Wow I just saw this and even saw my name put forward by a couple of people! I am eternally grateful for it and humbled. I know I'm not going to win but I think I've already won knowing that the work I've done is appreciated by as many as it is, Thank you guys, it means more to me than you'll ever know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to put forward 2 people, not to say there weren't people deserving of this but these two have clinched it above the rest to me:
> 
> OccamRazor & Skyn3t: You guys have been the life and soul of the party on OCN for me. Helping me in whatever way I needed and wanted nothing in return. Always being super helpful with whatever anyone needed. Even in my threads when I've not been online have you guys given precise and correct advice to people. I don't know what else I can say that hasn't already been said about these two guys.
> 
> They embody what OCN all about & trust me I've used this site one way or another for the past 7~ years.
> 
> Thank you.


you're a winner either way i see it, the work youve done to give gk110 the overclocking capabilities we now have is truly amazing. Ty from everyone in the titan thread, 780 thread, and 780ti thread.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Yeah, I use your LLC disable tool every day! Thanks Zawarudo!


----------



## Jim888

*Sean Webster--*His Install optimizations for SSD and HDD are awesome (was using them even before I joined the site)

*TwoCables--*phenomenal help on PSUs

*Stubass--*I honestly almost stopped giving appraisals all together cuz he either has already beaten me (seriously hes like a bot on there) or hes gonna show me up on my appraisals


----------



## Failuyr

Sean Webster and Shiika get my votes. Both are all over the threads, very helpful, and reply nicely and calming in almost (if not ever situation) I've ever seen. Two phenomenal members right there.


----------



## boxwunder13

I would like to nominate *Shilka*. I learned all about PSU's from his posts in threads that I was active in as well as postings placed in other posts.

Cheers.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'm sure there is a mountain of nominations headed my way any minute now.... Yep, any minute now "Majin SSJ Eric" nominations will start flooding in... You'll see...


----------



## fellcbr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> Seeing as I'm only active in the mice section the only possible nomination is
> 
> *Skylit*


I second it!

Skylit!


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Aww...Thanks @tpi2007 & @Arizonian







.

1.I would like to nominate Lord Xeb for his awesome ocing guide and general helpful behaviour
2. Tpi2007 - thorough have enjoyed reading what he has had to offer in the news section. He writes quite a lot but it shows he knows his stuff.
3. The entire staff team - no doubt I think the team deserves a lot more credit than they get.


----------



## Lord Xeb

<3


----------



## intelfan

Shilka- helped me with my PSU problems. He also made some kinda PSU guide.
stubass always the first to help in appraisals.
Bloodmarks- very professional guy in the Marketplace and takes care of problems quickly. Puts up with a ton of crap.


----------



## Leethal

shilka and skyn3t


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Simca: I don't always agree with her, but she is very helpful indeed.
> 
> shilka : Although what he really needs to do is just make a sticky thread, he has definitely saved a bunch of people from buying crappy PSUs.
> 
> OC noob: Because while simca was in the 9th dimension fighting Dr. Dre and beating him over the head with HE-500s, OC noob took it upon himself to try and bring more people to the audio section of overclock.net
> 
> 
> 
> You were fooled, for I was singing the praises of the good Dr. who's headphones are perfection and a gift from the gods and now that I have my $300,000 cable with silly puddy on it, I will be able to hear the extraterrestrials from the godsend planet Dr. Dre is from so that we may learn further of his audio prowess.
Click to expand...

I would trade you a couple of keycaps for that cable.









Oh, oh, oh!!!
I would like to add *Lord Xeb* to my nomination list as well. Although I'm an Apple pleb, I bet his fascinating /and entertaining/ stories have been able to actually _shoot the trouble_ of a lot of people.
I've read his various topics.







Worth their byte length in gold.


----------



## MCCSolutions

I nominate REPUBLICOFGAMER he is the only person on OCN that I know that will trade and give items openly without hesitation just to help out some one. We must have swapped much needed parts and advice a thousand times! Just a all around genuine guy!


----------



## Paradigm84

I'd like to nominate:

TheBlademaster01 - Consistently helpful and knowledgeable about everything from GPU's to folding to electrical engineering.

Simca - The one to talk to regarding audio products, seems to have an encyclopaedic knowledge of audio gear, possibly not human.


----------



## REPUBLICOFGAMER

Thanks for the nominations buddys!


----------



## XAslanX

The ones that stand out to me the most:

stubass
skyn3t
duckieho
sean webster
blameless
47 Knucklehead


----------



## Disturbed117

I nominate Paradigm84. - Helpful guy.


----------



## kenpachiroks

Twocables - No example needed. There are stamps all over OCN

sean webster - The ssd king. Very genuinely helpful and patient.

Enterprise : before he got bogged down by all the enterprising management duties









Also, I can't remember the username, but this was his avatar

This guy would really put in a lot of effort to help. Downloading and reading motherboard manuals; links, alternate links; summaries.
Anyone?


----------



## tompsonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kenpachiroks*
> 
> Twocables - No example needed. There are stamps all over OCN
> 
> sean webster - The ssd king. Very genuinely helpful and patient.
> 
> Enterprise : before he got bogged down by all the enterprising management duties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I can't remember the username, but this was his avatar
> 
> This guy would really put in a lot of effort to help. Downloading and reading motherboard manuals; links, alternate links; summaries.
> Anyone?


csm725 wasn't it?

--








to those who nominated I.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5entinel*
> 
> Aww...Thanks @tpi2007 & @Arizonian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 1.I would like to nominate Lord Xeb for his awesome ocing guide and general helpful behaviour
> 2. Tpi2007 - thorough have enjoyed reading what he has had to offer in the news section. He writes quite a lot but it shows he knows his stuff.
> 3. The entire staff team - no doubt I think the team deserves a lot more credit than they get.


Aww, thanks 5entinel! And you are most welcome, add to that you like Top Gear, how could I not nominate you ?


----------



## driftingforlife

Skyn3t - a BIOS god.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kenpachiroks*


that would be compuman145, yus?


----------



## tompsonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> that would be compuman145, yus?


compuman, not csm!


----------



## Rbby258

@CL3P20 - happy to share and help others go for gold


----------



## sdmf74

I think both OccamRazor & Skyn3t should win. Skyn3t for the excellent bios work he has done and OccamRazor for his knowledge and communication abilities. Good job guys!
Lot's of helpful people here


----------



## Sean Webster

Off hand I would have to say these guys all deserve a little recognition:


parsec & rui-no-onna - very helpful in SSD sections, very knowledgeable , great in depth and detailed replies
DuckieHo & Blameless - Their knowledge has no end
tompsonn - windows/programming god, well done guides, very helpful and knows the answer to almost all my questions.
tycoonbob - server god and great guides/info from him, very helpful
Lord Xeb - Mac legend
Twocables - very helpful and great guy
Tator Tot - super god
stubass - awesome member, very helpful and knowledgeable, appraisal master.
Bitemarks and bloodstains - spam killer and mod god
MistaBernie & Conspiracy - very helpful and patient with others in camera section
Chunky_Chimp - go to mod for help whenever i need it
Lutro0 - great guy, awesome sleeving guides and very helpful

There are a few others, but these guys really stick out in my mind. I'll edit in some links to examples for each later today.


----------



## AlDyer

Ramzinho for his amazing game offers


----------



## Truedeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Off hand I would have to say these guys all deserve a little recognition:
> 
> 
> parsec & rui-no-onna - very helpful in SSD sections, very knowledgeable , great in depth and detailed replies
> DuckieHo & Blameless - Their knowledge has no end
> tompsonn - windows/programming god, well done guides, very helpful and knows the answer to almost all my questions.
> tycoonbob - server god and great guides/info from him, very helpful
> Lord Xeb - Mac legend
> Twocables - very helpful and great guy
> Tator Tot - super god
> stubass - awesome member, very helpful and knowledgeable, appraisal master.
> Bitemarks and bloodstains - spam killer and mod god
> MistaBernie & Conspiracy - very helpful and patient with others in camera section
> Chunky_Chimp - go to mod for help whenever i need it
> Lutro0 - great guy, awesome sleeving guides and very helpful
> 
> There are a few others, but these guys really stick out in my mind. I'll edit in some links to examples for each later today.


You sure did narrow it down!








ha


----------



## JAM3S121

Can we vote for people that are moderator/editors?

I vote for Sean Webster, the store essentials thread is a godsend for me to give to my friends who have since bought and built there own machines since I orignally did. I know tell everyone I know to get a ssd and tell them to follow the guides Sean Webster has made. Anytime I'm reinstalling windows 7 I refer back to his guides to get my ssd configured properly from the get go. A LOT of websites refer to this guide, like I was on crucials forum and people linked back to our site OCN, same with other websites about ssd's and windows 7. Goes to show you the depth he has covered.


----------



## kenpachiroks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kenpachiroks*
> 
> Also, I can't remember the username, but this was his avatar
> 
> This guy would really put in a lot of effort to help. Downloading and reading motherboard manuals; links, alternate links; summaries.
> Anyone?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> that would be compuman145, yus?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tompsonn*
> 
> compuman, not csm!


Yusss! That's him! compuman145

So my nominations are
@compuman145
@twocables
@Sean Webster
@ENTERPRISE
@DuckieHo

Maybe we should have more award categories









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Another way to look at this is who on Overclock.net would you like to read more guides from?


Lol. Just noticed the hyperlinked "A". Sneaky admin


----------



## Lord Xeb

Another person I forgot was Sean Webster. I really cannot say enough about this guy for his work in the storage section.


----------



## admin

Thanks for all of the nominations so far!

As I thought, there are SO many amazing members nominated (and even more not mentioned yet!), that it's going to be very hard to choose! I don't want anyone to take any offence if they are not selected and/or nominated this time. It is probably not because you don't deserve it. At $500/person, we would be broke pretty quick if we handed it out to everyone who deserved it! What I have learned from this so far is that this needs to be an ongoing thing 

Keep those nominations coming! Each one will be read.


----------



## bobsaget

I nominate *shilka*, one of the most helpful member on OCN imo. Great PSU adviser


----------



## Blindrage606

My nominations, in no order:

Stubass - appraisal king
Sean Webster - HDD stuffs
Duckie Ho - Smart dude


----------



## rdr09

blameless, twocables, and seanwebster.

many more but these three are tops.


----------



## wholeeo

I may have made my nominations thinking this was an annual award...? If not I'd have to change my votes, there are people that have been doing their thing helping the community long before GK110,







, just voted on the impact they've had this year.


----------



## Xinoxide

I vote...

*LordXeb*. Just reading a handful of his posts can give you some good Ideas on how to apply the troubleshooting method quite well. He also tries to be as helpful as he can.
These 2 characteristics compliment each other so well for this kind of site and our line of work. I just want to point out. There was a time, when Xeb seemed to accidentally everything he touched with a purpose.

*Shilka*. I cant really begin to subscribe how many times Shilka has helped me out, and I have never once spoken to him directly. Anytime I am contemplating which psu I need for my build, its one of his posts that comes out of the search engine.
Its almost like Shilka is some kind of 0 latency buffer between the plethora of reviews out there and the OCN search function. Like lube for putting a Large amount of PSU info contained within reviews and other user's shared experience into that little tiny search bar.


----------



## skupples

Zawarudo, OccamRazor, Skyn3t, 420FTW, NValatar!(jkjk) <<


----------



## Shaolin7

I haven't been around long enough at all to nominate someone in particular... but I'd just like to say the atmosphere on these boards is far, far more friendly and welcoming than other places I've experienced. I'd like to commend everyone on keeping things civil, polite, and friendly -- things we are in dire need of, on- and offline!

Cheers to you guys


----------



## Rasparthe

There are tons of guys on OCN that contribute alot of time and expertise, but I'm only going to make one nomination since I've personally seen the time and dedication he puts into helping people in his area of expertise.

You can't help but run into CL3P20 if you are around the volt mod section of the forum at all. He spends tons of time helping out even the greatest of noobs. Truly a master and so he gets my nomination and not even a moderator. Would love to see Overclock.net force him to volt mod some of the newest hardware out there.


----------



## SgtMunky

*twocables*
*seanwebster*
*pioneerisloud*

We all know who they are


----------



## wermad

DerickWM for helping blow my cash quickly and pissing off my wife









Seriously, Derick has been a lot of help, especially w/ EK products







.

SkyN3t for his uber knowledge in GK110 world









Swolern for his help w/ GPU and MMG (multi monitor gaming).

BNegative for his help w/ wc in general and acrylic/copper tube

I know there's a bunch of other members too but recently, these guys have be a ton of help.

Good luck to all noms


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadman*
> 
> Second, @Pioneerisloud as he is very helpful on car audio, a much-neglected topic on OCN. He has gone the extra mile helping me, and hasn't deleted me off his steam friends yet! I promised him if i was nearby, I'd buy him lunch.


I agree, he's extremely helpful


----------



## szeged

I think it goes without saying, every hardware rep/vendor rep etc etc deserves to be on the list, derick, tiborr, philly(who reminded me of this







) and many others, have been so extremely helpful with their products or company, its great we have so many reps around on ocn to help clear the air on stuff.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

As an older member I nominate DukieHo. The guy has been nothing but a bastion of knowledge and ultimate role model since I first joined in the liquid cooling forum. Just don't ask him if you can use a mini fridge to cool your computer.


----------



## Rookie1337

I don't want to imply they don't contribute (because they sure do)...but why are we including hardware reps? Isn't that their jobs....







(Please don't flame as I respect the guys who are skilled enough to have the job).

Since there seemed to be a heavy hardware focus so far I'd nominate Shrak, Plan9, Transhour, and Kramy for their work in the Linux sections. I'd also vote for mister SeanWebster as he's been a great source of SSD help and info.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> I vote...
> 
> *LordXeb*. Just reading a handful of his posts can give you some good Ideas on how to apply the troubleshooting method quite well. He also tries to be as helpful as he can.
> These 2 characteristics compliment each other so well for this kind of site and our line of work. I just want to point out. There was a time, when Xeb seemed to accidentally everything he touched with a purpose.
> 
> *Shilka*. I cant really begin to subscribe how many times Shilka has helped me out, and I have never once spoken to him directly. Anytime I am contemplating which psu I need for my build, its one of his posts that comes out of the search engine.
> Its almost like Shilka is some kind of 0 latency buffer between the plethora of reviews out there and the OCN search function. Like lube for putting a Large amount of PSU info contained within reviews and other user's shared experience into that little tiny search bar.


I see what you did there. XD Thanks bro









Another mention would be *Tompsonn*. I forgot about him till I saw his name. That guy is a gift for program and windows in general.
Lets not forget *Kramy* as well. His depth of knowledge in storage and linux that far exceeds most others is truly appreciated.


----------



## notyettoday

I'd like to nominate *REPUBLICOFGAMER* He's a good guy, and has helped me (and I'm sure others) immensely. For me personally, even things not computer related! Smart guy for sure.


----------



## ACHILEE5

*Bitemarks and bloodstains, and Sean Webster*


----------



## Xinoxide

AH I have to throw one in for *Sean Webster* as well.

I have his guides in binders.


----------



## RX7-2nr

*DuckieHo*; wealth of info regarding many subjects
*Sean Webster*; HDD/SSD guru
*Simca*; assisted me in choosing this awesome pair of Beats
*ehume*; aircooling info
*candy_van*; extensive knowledge of fine bourbon whisky

Ok, that last one may or may not be serious


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> *DuckieHo*; wealth of info regarding many subjects
> *Sean Webster*; HDD/SSD guru
> *Simca*; assisted me in choosing this awesome pair of Beats
> *ehume*; aircooling info
> *candy_van*; extensive knowledge of fine bourbon whisky
> 
> Ok, that last one may or may not be serious


No, it's *very* serious.

Bourbon is a very serious drink.


----------



## stubass

Sean Webster - The storage god who has helped me alot
Schmuckley, robbo2, Alatar, Bassplayer and FTW420 who all have helped me with benching
DaveLT - who has always given me solid info on fans.
Twocables - very helpful and great guy, good all rounder.
Shilka - Very helpful around the PSU section as well as with parts selection.
HOMECINEMA-PC - does great work helping people with 2011 chip overclocking
tompsonn - Great advice in prog, servers and netwroking
Lord Xeb - Great on back up and mac questions

Forgot to add
pioneerisloud - who helped me alot in graphics Overclocking and does a great job all round

So many I can think of ATM


----------



## tompsonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Sean Webster - The storage god who has helped me alot
> Schmuckley, robbo2, Alatar, Bassplayer and FTW420 who all have helped me with benching
> DaveLT - who has always given me solid info on fans.
> Twocables - very helpful and great guy, good all rounder.
> Shilka - Very helpful around the PSU section as well as with parts selection.
> HOMECINEMA-PC - does great work helping people with 2011 chip overclocking
> 
> So many I can think of ATM


I'd nominate yourself if I were you








Heheheheheheh


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tompsonn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Sean Webster - The storage god who has helped me alot
> Schmuckley, robbo2, Alatar, Bassplayer and FTW420 who all have helped me with benching
> DaveLT - who has always given me solid info on fans.
> Twocables - very helpful and great guy, good all rounder.
> Shilka - Very helpful around the PSU section as well as with parts selection.
> HOMECINEMA-PC - does great work helping people with 2011 chip overclocking
> 
> So many I can think of ATM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd nominate yourself if I were you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heheheheheheh
Click to expand...

hahahaha, i forgot to add you actually.. just did as you deserve it


----------



## tompsonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> hahahaha, i forgot to add you actually.. just did as you deserve it


That's OK, I'm the silent killer









--

Anyway here's mine:

TwoCables
Duckie
tycoonbob
stubass
Mr Webster
Plan9

And a million others.... Can I nominate the entire member list?


----------



## Astonished

twocables
seanwebster


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tompsonn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> hahahaha, i forgot to add you actually.. just did as you deserve it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's OK, I'm the silent killer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> --
> 
> Anyway here's mine:
> 
> TwoCables
> Duckie
> tycoonbob
> stubass
> Mr Webster
> Plan9
> 
> And a million others.... Can I nominate the entire member list?
Click to expand...

hahahah, you always have good info to read in alot of your posts


----------



## Kryton

Wow!

So many great names I'm seeing here, all deserving of the nomination.









pioneerisloud has always been helpful to fellow members.
A name I haven't seen mentioned yet would be xd_1771 so I'll nominate him if he's eligible.

Other folks I've noted with time have been moparman as one - Generous, always willing to try and find a solution to a problem and even hosted the OC'ing event earlier.

Rasparthe is another I've noted so I'll throw his name in the pot.








Can't forget Tator Tot.... Great guy that's been nothing but fantasic with his support and contributions here.

There are many others deserving too - So many in fact you'd have to copy and paste a huge chunk of the membership list to get them all in.









To sum up:
pioneerisloud
xd_1771
moparman
Rasparthe
Tator Tot


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Sean Webster - The storage god who has helped me alot
> Schmuckley, robbo2, Alatar, Bassplayer and FTW420 who all have helped me with benching
> DaveLT - who has always given me solid info on fans.
> Twocables - very helpful and great guy, good all rounder.
> Shilka - Very helpful around the PSU section as well as with parts selection.
> HOMECINEMA-PC - does great work helping people with 2011 chip overclocking
> tompsonn - Great advice in prog, servers and netwroking
> 
> So many I can think of ATM


Ahh ... finally my effort has paid off.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Sean Webster - The storage god who has helped me alot
> Schmuckley, robbo2, Alatar, Bassplayer and FTW420 who all have helped me with benching
> DaveLT - who has always given me solid info on fans.
> Twocables - very helpful and great guy, good all rounder.
> Shilka - Very helpful around the PSU section as well as with parts selection.
> HOMECINEMA-PC - does great work helping people with 2011 chip overclocking
> tompsonn - Great advice in prog, servers and netwroking
> 
> So many I can think of ATM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh ... finally my effort has paid off.
Click to expand...

And so they should


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> And so they should


Thanks man


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> No, it's *very* serious.
> 
> Bourbon is a very serious drink.


Just not a very serious dog.



^ Bourbon the dog. When he's bored he hangs out upside down.


----------



## Lord Xeb

I am not as active as I use to be


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*
> 
> I am not as active as I use to be


Yes! We need more stories.
And most likely raging memes.


----------



## Alan G

This is the best site that I've found for technical information across the all categories. I'm not a OCer so I don't take advantage of a lot of that information but I've had a number of issues clarified in terms of components and build ideas. Here are my three tops:

Sean Webster - Win installation and optimization and storage
Shilka - Everything PSU related
Doyll - Air Cooling

Cheers to all as we enter the holiday season.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

In no particular order: Skyn3t, anubis1127, BWG, Lutro0, and TwoCables.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alan G*
> 
> This is the best site that I've found for technical information across the all categories. I'm not a OCer so I don't take advantage of a lot of that information but I've had a number of issues clarified in terms of components and build ideas. Here are my three tops:
> 
> *Sean Webster - Win installation and optimization and storage
> Shilka - Everything PSU related
> Doyll - Air Cooling*
> 
> Cheers to all as we enter the holiday season.


Agreed.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

SHilka helps people with PSUs

AND MORE
But any PSU info I'd definitely go through him..

AlanC salt keeps the x79 RoG forum clean

Dark wizzie has an amazing haswell guide and is always around to help..

HiVizMan Knows everything there is to know about RAM overclocking.. he told me how to get exactly any memory clock I was looking for

Capwn is great for the LN2 community

RnRollie answered everything I needed to know about some very intense watercooling

Lutro0 for sleeving he give out review kits

GivMeDew Has helped me more times than I can site.... From haswell ocing to watercooling

SuperMi helped me with some unusual watercooling

DaveLT is very helpful in the memory section sometimes


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Shilka because no one helps more on this site than him


----------



## HeadlessKnight

*Shilka* : Helpful member in PSU forums.
*Arizonian* : Very active moderator and very active in 290/ 290X thread
*alancsalt* : Very active moderator, and is very fast at managing threads.
*Alatar* : Sometimes I disagree with him, but he is an active moderator and has a very positive attitude in general, he tries to be patient even with members that try to provoke him.
*5entinel, pioneerisloud & bitemarks and bloodstrains* : most active senior moderators, and react pretty fast in bad situations.
*Admin :* (if can be nominated) because he is awesome.
*raghu78* : Very active member in general gpu fourm, and sometimes make great recommendations.
*Skyn3t* : a Huge GK110 BIOS modder.
*tpi2007* : Very good posts in general.
*Lord Xeb* : Good attitude and helpful member.

Many others too but I can't remember. OCN is awesome !


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> SHilka helps people with PSUs
> DaveLT is very helpful in the memory section sometimes


I'm never there most of the time though, i'm all over the forums








Glad to have helped you


----------



## kpoeticg

BigElf
WiSK
IT Diva
Lutro
seross69 has helped me a bunch personally too

Not necessarily in that order...

Edit: Gotta add a vote for shilka in the PSU department too


----------



## Arm3nian

I vote FTW, the $500 should let him get a RIVBE or help in getting a 780ti


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I mean absolutely no disrespect at all and I really appreciate everything the mods do for us here on OCN but I really don't believe they should be in consideration fro something like this. I mean, being helpful is really just part of the job description of being considered as a moderator isn't it? Just seems to me that recognition of this sort should go to a member who goes above and beyond in terms of effort while having absolutely no compulsion to do so other than wanting to help the community.

But that's just my opinion and of course its totally up to the Admin to decide the criteria here...


----------



## tompsonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I mean absolutely no disrespect at all and I really appreciate everything the mods do for us here on OCN but I really don't believe they should be in consideration fro something like this. I mean, being helpful is really just part of the job description of being considered as a moderator isn't it? Just seems to me that recognition of this sort should go to a member who goes above and beyond in terms of effort while having absolutely no compulsion to do so other than wanting to help the community.
> 
> But that's just my opinion and of course its totally up to the Admin to decide the criteria here...


Fair point - but perhaps some of the idea behind it was their helpfulness before they became a member of staff - which, members nominating such may have had experience with


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I mean absolutely no disrespect at all and I really appreciate everything the mods do for us here on OCN but I really don't believe they should be in consideration fro something like this. I mean, being helpful is really just part of the job description of being considered as a moderator isn't it? Just seems to me that recognition of this sort should go to a member who goes above and beyond in terms of effort while having absolutely no compulsion to do so other than wanting to help the community.
> 
> But that's just my opinion and of course its totally up to the Admin to decide the criteria here...


Being staff is a volunteer job...we are normal members like everyone else. We do what we do because we love and want to help the community just as everyone else. We simply have a different badge and some have more control over the site than the other members.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I mean absolutely no disrespect at all and I really appreciate everything the mods do for us here on OCN but I really don't believe they should be in consideration fro something like this. I mean, being helpful is really just part of the job description of being considered as a moderator isn't it? Just seems to me that recognition of this sort should go to a member who goes above and beyond in terms of effort while having absolutely no compulsion to do so other than wanting to help the community.
> 
> 
> But that's just my opinion and of course its totally up to the Admin to decide the criteria here...


Just to interject. I believe that's why it's most helpful "people" on OCN. Though, I do think that moderators should not be valid in the listing, as it's their job/duty to be helpful. It should strictly be down to forum members. Which I believe most of the members are posting. Example: Shiika is a member, not a moderator.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I mean absolutely no disrespect at all and I really appreciate everything the mods do for us here on OCN but I really don't believe they should be in consideration fro something like this. I mean, being helpful is really just part of the job description of being considered as a moderator isn't it? Just seems to me that recognition of this sort should go to a member who goes above and beyond in terms of effort while having absolutely no compulsion to do so other than wanting to help the community.
> 
> But that's just my opinion and of course its totally up to the Admin to decide the criteria here...


That's sort of looking at it the wrong way; the helpfulness should be rewarded regardless of who they are or what their role is. Mods can be just as helpful as some of the editors or even the obsessed members, so rewarding that helpfulness should be the same as rewarding anyone else's helpfulness.


----------



## worx

My votes go to: OC'ing Noob, Simca, and Totally Dubbed in the Headphone/Audio section. All are very knowledgeable, give good advice, and write helpful reviews.

Sean Webster: For his excellent SSD Guides.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*
> 
> That's sort of looking at it the wrong way; the helpfulness should be rewarded regardless of who they are or what their role is. Mods can be just as helpful as some of the editors or even the obsessed members, so rewarding that helpfulness should be the same as rewarding anyone else's helpfulness.


Fair enough!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*
> 
> That's sort of looking at it the wrong way; the helpfulness should be rewarded regardless of who they are or what their role is. Mods can be just as helpful as some of the editors or even the obsessed members, so rewarding that helpfulness should be the same as rewarding anyone else's helpfulness.


My point I guess would be that mods have already been rewarded in a sense by being made mods. I'm pretty sure most people would consider being a mod to be a privilege, not a task. But as I said, this is just my opinion and its up to the Admin...


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*
> 
> That's sort of looking at it the wrong way; the helpfulness should be rewarded regardless of who they are or what their role is. Mods can be just as helpful as some of the editors or even the obsessed members, so rewarding that helpfulness should be the same as rewarding anyone else's helpfulness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My point I guess would be that mods have already been rewarded in a sense by being made mods. I'm pretty sure most people would consider being a mod to be a privilege, not a task. But as I said, this is just my opinion and its up to the Admin...
Click to expand...

Being a moderator is NOT a privilege.We don't get paid to do this. It's completely voluntary.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Being a moderator is hard people... It is like being a dump truck driver, only it is purely voluntary. I couldn't even begin to imagine the BC they need to put up with in the News section alone.


----------



## Simca

Mods get something out of it or else they wouldn't do it.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5entinel*
> 
> Being a moderator is NOT a privilege.We don't get paid to do this. It's completely voluntary.


What does money have to do with anything? Most members would love to be mods and you can't for one minute tell me you don't enjoy it. It is absolutely a privilege...


----------



## Scrappy

I nominate Scrappy because he is awesome and so helpful and helps me out every day keeping my computer running well!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1398765/tpu-ducky-shine-3-unveiled/1000_40#post_20919876 <--- Great example of him being helpful


----------



## tompsonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> What does money have to do with anything? Most members would love to be mods and you can't for one minute tell me you don't enjoy it. It is absolutely a privilege...


----------



## Sethy666

My vote goes to TwoCables. Nothing is a drama for him and he is always helpful


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Mods get something out of it or else they wouldn't do it.


A badge saying mod, the ability to play police, and access to staff areas. lol

Now, shall we get back on the topic of nominating helpful members again?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

In case it got buried, I nominate DukieHo. I also nominate Lifeshield for his extensive work in Skyrim Modding and helping people new to modding, especially in the ENB department.









Off Topic (sorry, got to and it will be my last one):
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> What does money have to do with anything? Most members would love to be mods and you can't for one minute tell me you don't enjoy it. It is absolutely a privilege...





Spoiler: Warning: Personal Opinion!



I personally would hate to be a mod and would declined even if the staff was insane enough to offer me a position. Editor... maybe, but Moderator is a definite no. Not only do you have to police the forums (ugly job in reality unless you enjoy the online power trip for the short time you have it), you also have this unconscious burden of filtering what you say as it could be regarded mistakenly as the opinion of the staff. People are often unable to separate a person posting as themselves vs as a representative of a staff. There is also the fact that it comes with a lot of responsibilities that require sacrifice of one's daily time. I personally would like to believe that a moderator does what he/she does because he enjoys this community and wants to help keep it so others can to. It is not a job for everyone as a lot will find out when taking the opportunity and a lot of times, it is a thankless one. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5entinel*
> 
> Being a moderator is NOT a privilege.We don't get paid to do this. It's completely voluntary.


Not getting payed pushes it much closer towards privilege, since it's likely a "hard" rank to achieve.


----------



## Accuracy158

TwoCables is someone who comes to mind when it come to jumping in and helping new members (Who aren't always as experienced).


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *worx*
> 
> My votes go to: OC'ing Noob, Simca, and Totally Dubbed in the Headphone/Audio section. All are very knowledgeable, give good advice, and write helpful reviews.
> 
> Sean Webster: For his excellent SSD Guides.


thanks for the vote







!


----------



## JCG

I'd like to nominate @Plan9. He's a Linux genius and has helped me out with every single Linux issue I've had!


----------



## jellybeans69

Sean - for storage related stuff
Totally Dubbed/Simca/OC'ing Noob - for stuff they do at audio part of forums.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I mean absolutely no disrespect at all and I really appreciate everything the mods do for us here on OCN but I really don't believe they should be in consideration fro something like this. I mean, being helpful is really just part of the job description of being considered as a moderator isn't it? Just seems to me that recognition of this sort should go to a member who goes above and beyond in terms of effort while having absolutely no compulsion to do so other than wanting to help the community.
> 
> But that's just my opinion and of course its totally up to the Admin to decide the criteria here...
> 
> 
> 
> Being staff is a volunteer job...we are normal members like everyone else. We do what we do because we love and want to help the community just as everyone else. We simply have a different badge and some have more control over the site than the other members.
Click to expand...

Oh man i completely forgot to list you :horror:
I would like to nominate Sean too since he pretty much saved my win8 installation with his guide, lots of help with him


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Sean - for storage related stuff
> Totally Dubbed/Simca/OC'ing Noob - for stuff they do at audio part of forums.


thanks!


----------



## wanako

Mah boy, *Sean Webster*. His storage and Windows install guides and tips are essential!

*skyn3t* for his bloody brilliant Kepler work.

*frickfrock* for the lulz.


----------



## Imprezzion

3 people in my opinion.

1. skyn3t for his amazing work on GK110 and his dedication in 1400+ pages of topics which are flooded with questions he's always willing to answer including custom BIOS requests!
2. shilka for his epic knowledge of PSU's and always answeing all questions about PSU's.
3. Zawarudo for the voltage hacking and such on GK110. Without him the GK110 would be a lot less interesting!


----------



## Plan9

Thanks for the nominations guys









This is a really tough one because there's so many helpful guys on here. If I had to narrow it down to just three then I'd say:
@tompsonn - for his knowledge in Windows and programming (and also one of the few guys down to earth enough to just say "I don't know" when he is genuinely stumped. So many people on forums try to blag their way through threads)
@hajile - for his contribution to many of the more advanced programming topics. I also feel a little guilty because he's helped me personally a lot and I've rarely thanked him properly for it
@Shrak - for his Linux expertise


----------



## Plan9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Mods get something out of it or else they wouldn't do it.


By that logic we all get paid otherwise none of us would help fellow members with queries.

Most of us offer up our free time because we're helpful and have a sense of community, members and moderators alike.


----------



## mohit9206

I vote for TwoCables for he is very knowledgeable in psu topics and has helped me on more than one occasions regarding psu problems.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plan9*
> 
> By that logic we all get paid otherwise none of us would help fellow members with queries.
> 
> Most of us offer up our free time because we're helpful and have a sense of community, members and moderators alike.


Unfortunately, you fail to properly apply said logic.

"Getting something" does not mean getting paid.

We help because we get something from helping. That doesn't need to be a selfish thing, but I would argue more times than not it is. What we get from helping could simply be as selfish as growing a community that is cheerful and which will ultimately net you more friends or friendly people to hang around.

Either way, humans do everything based around getting something in return. Otherwise there would be no incentive for us to do it.


----------



## Plan9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Unfortunately, you fail to properly apply said logic.
> 
> "Getting something" does not mean getting paid.
> 
> We help because we get something from helping. That doesn't need to be a selfish thing, but I would argue more times than not it is. What we get from helping could simply be as selfish as growing a community that is cheerful and which will ultimately net you more friends or friendly people to hang around.
> 
> Either way, humans do everything based around getting something in return. Otherwise there would be no incentive for us to do it.


You're now arguing about whether true altruism exists, which is a whole other debate (and quite a massive topic at that, so best left for another thread).

Whereas the context of the question you raised was what did moderations gain for their status in relation to regular members, which is quite a specific question. I still feel my response answers that; _nothing_. They do it for the same reasons regular members contribute to these forums.

If you want to expand the scope to discuss altruism and whether it's possible to be truly selfless when we get neuro-chemical rewards for helping others, then please do so in a new thread









[edit] I really should learn to proof read before hitting [SUBMIT]


----------



## Simca

Agreed.


----------



## edalbkrad

I would like to nominate:

@Custard - he doesnt have a lot of rep but gives away free stuff

@PunkX 1 - for helping me with ghetto cooling my motherboard vrms

and also these guys for general help in overclocking. dont remember exactly what it was lol

@jason387

@DaveLT

@frickfrock999

@Migsicality

@xd_1771


----------



## Lutro0

Wow.. Thanks guy I appreciate the noms! Just trying to help out the best I can. =)

BTW this one was my fav:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> -snip-
> 
> Lutro0 for sleeving he give out review kits
> 
> -snip-


(sarcasm) Lutro0! Because he gives free stuff lolz







(/sarcasm)


----------



## asuindasun

Valgaur and Swag for their delidding efforts.

Sin0822 for always having answers for how to push your processor further (especially on giga boards







)


----------



## BulletSponge

Shilka, no contest. How many PC's has his advice saved over the course of his time here? He has saved members FAR more than $500.


----------



## Swag

Totally Dubbed - He helps people overclock their chips, his help on audio, and his Antec thread.







Also, British.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Totally Dubbed - He helps people overclock their chips, his help on audio, and his Antec thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, British.


haha legend thanks bro!


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I also nominate Lifeshield for his extensive work in Skyrim Modding and helping people new to modding, especially in the ENB department.


Thank you for the nomination. It's an honour for anyone to consider me taking into account the prestige of some of the others being put forward. Thank you!

For me I think I have to nominate Jim (can't remember his username offhand, will edit it in when I'm on my PC) from the screenshots thread. He takes screenshots to another level on this forum and helps those that ask, by sharing his knowledge, tips and tricks, to achieve similar results.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Shilka: If you have a question about PSUs, he's almost always there to help - saved my ass more than once








DuckieHo: His REP count speaks for itself, helpful and knowledgeable
Sean Webster: Basically the Shilka of storage
Lutro: The Shilka of sleeving


----------



## Schmuckley

I see you Tony


----------



## shilka

I like to give a vote to ramzinho which helped me make graphs for my GTX 680 1440P benchmarks

http://www.overclock.net/u/89916/ramzinho

Thanks ramzinho

http://www.overclock.net/g/a/971624/gtx-680-1440p-benchmarks-2-gb-and-4-gb-single-card-and-4-gb-sli/

And to everyone that voted for me wow thanks guys


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> *Shilka* : Helpful member in PSU forums.
> *Arizonian* : Very active moderator and very active in 290/ 290X thread
> *alancsalt* : Very active moderator, and is very fast at managing threads.
> *Alatar* : Sometimes I disagree with him, but he is an active moderator and has a very positive attitude in general, he tries to be patient even with members that try to provoke him.
> *5entinel, pioneerisloud & bitemarks and bloodstrains* : most active senior moderators, and react pretty fast in bad situations.
> *Admin :* (if can be nominated) because he is awesome.
> *raghu78* : Very active member in general gpu fourm, and sometimes make great recommendations.
> *Skyn3t* : a Huge GK110 BIOS modder.
> *tpi2007* : Very good posts in general.
> *Lord Xeb* : Good attitude and helpful member.
> 
> Many others too but I can't remember. OCN is awesome !


Thanks!


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0*
> 
> Wow.. Thanks guy I appreciate the noms! Just trying to help out the best I can. =)
> 
> BTW this one was my fav:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> -snip-
> 
> Lutro0 for sleeving he give out review kits
> 
> -snip-
> 
> 
> 
> Lutro0! Because he gives free stuff lolz
Click to expand...

That game pack i won wasnt exactly lutro but if we nominate people for free stuff so do i


----------



## neofury

I'm pretty new here but for me:

Swag
Totally Dubbed
ftw 420


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I honestly don't believe freebies should count as "helpful." I mean, sure freebies are nice and all, but to me helpful means giving advice, posting timely and good news articles, leaving detailed and objective reviews, and other things that directly inject knowledge and assistance directly into the community. Not saying people who offer freebies aren't useful, just that the act of charity/donation shouldn't apply just like it doesn't apply to rep. That said, anyone who win probably won't care too much outside the money IMO as most of us help for the sake of helping and not for any recognition.


----------



## Simca

-mutterssomethingaboutthelastpartbeingalie-


----------



## adridu59

BTW, as a followup to my previous post, I would like to say that I don't think paying people on a forum for their contribution is a good practise at all.

Overclock.net comes from and has always been about passion and I think money shouldn't be part of this (okay, except in the Sales section







but seriously, I really mean it).


----------



## RAFFY

*Shilka* - Just click on his name or look at his Inbox and you'll see how helpful this gentleman is. GIVE HIM THE MONEY!


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adridu59*
> 
> BTW, as a followup to my previous post, I would like to say that I don't think paying people on a forum for their contribution is a good practise at all.
> 
> Overclock.net comes from and has always been about passion and I think money shouldn't be part of this (okay, except in the Sales section
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but seriously, I really mean it).


Agreed.

A chance to contribute editorials to OC.net, great but receiving money isn't the right incentive.


----------



## Plan9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> A chance to contribute editorials to OC.net, great but receiving money isn't the right incentive.


It is a little weird, I'll grant you that. But I don't see the issue. It's little different than any other form of competition; except this way you're saying _thank you_ to the guys who really make the community worth what it is.

Plus it's a bit late to withdraw the competition now. But if you guys want to stand by your complaints then if/when you win, donate the money to charity. That way you make your point and everyone wins.


----------



## DaveLT

If it was me i'll just use the money towards my research on optimizing your cooling as i'm about to gather research on water cooling. I'm taking a long time to post since i have not even started yet


----------



## SDhydro

So many helpful people here its hard not to leave someone out.

While I have been helped greatly by Cowie, Ftw 420, and many others I like to nominate skyn3t as a stand out. Skyn3t helped me so much without knowing who I was and was completly new and such a noob around here. He spent hours with me til late in the morning through messages and eventually team viewer to help me get my newly purchased gtx 780 that had a bad flash and wouldnt load windows anymore flashed again with usb boot disk.

*Thanks for all the help everyone







*


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plan9*
> 
> It is a little weird, I'll grant you that. But I don't see the issue.


Paying people for their contributions... I don't think that it's too good for a community. I mean, what if people start contributing just in the hope of getting money? It just wouldn't be OCN anymore.

That's the main issue I see. I don't mean to disrupt what's going on here (I even posted myself), just willing to raise a concern.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adridu59*
> 
> Paying people for their contributions... I don't think that it's too good for a community. I mean, what if people start contributing just in the hope of getting money? It just wouldn't be OCN anymore.
> 
> That's the main issue I see. I don't mean to disrupt what's going on here (I even posted myself), just willing to raise a concern.


I don't know why it a problem. Its a reward for helping out! To be quite honest, the amount of time these guys spend on the forums shows the dedication, and I don't think that the $500 would have paid them to actually be on the site. It will just be a little cherry on top of having fun here, and allow them to purchase something of use to them. I see it as they give back to the community, and this is the way OCN gives back to them therefore paving the way forward


----------



## ITAngel

The people I am dominating are base on the amount of post helping me with a build, recommendations, options, information, links, break down of cost and more.

The following people I dominate for their areas of expertise:
*Shilka*; for its knowledge and expertise with power supplies. Also for helping me by providing information, video, and recommendation for better quality power supply. This has help ensure that my friend Photoshop machine will be safer with a better quality power supply.

*Kip69*; for its knowledge and expertise with different builds for photo editing machines. Plus his recommendations of hardware's and areas I should look into.

*PontiacGTX*; for his knowledge and build experience providing me with many different builds. Comparison of the 3770k, 4770k, and the FX8350 for a Photoshop build.

*Mdocod*; for its his amazing knowledge and experience with different processors and photo editing builds. Also for provided builds, huge educational information about the different technologies, and their functions and system comparison between Intel E5 build and Intel E3 build.

*MxPhenom 216*; for its knowledge of Intel systems, providing me with builds and information to help make a solid decision on which parts to go on the build.

*truckerguy*; for helping me with my main system build, deals and location to purchase parts from. Also for recommendations and advice with different gaming AMD builds parts.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Be Negative and Lutro0

Lutro0 has offered endless advice on sleeving and I cannot thank him enough

Be Negative has helped me out with water cooling more than humanly possible


----------



## alfredshuryan

Mike Landenberger aka @Lutro0 is my nominee.
So much time and effort helping everyone with anything esp sleeving.
Always sharing tips and techniques he even shares business by sharing work with sleevers more closer to a possible client.
Sales are important to him but the customer is more important.
Streams almost everyday answering all question and even showing solutions live.
Provided a wealth of pin out diagrams and schematics.
Created the Ultimate in YouTube Sleeving series helping us all learn the art of sleeving.
Created some of the best sleeving products offering them at the best prices.


----------



## Arizonian

I feel it would best serve the contest to continue voting for our favorites people and trust Admin.

I think some are being worried for nothing. There seems to be a pattern in the votes and the most helpful people are not staff. So I don't see how debating eligibility will be relevant.

OCN members who chose to take on responsibility with staff duties did it voluntarily and though very helpful, go unseen. Personal posting is limited for us after performing staff duties but every bit as gratifying contributing in a different way.


----------



## Orc Warlord

I want to nominat shilka for his help with my PSU questions.

he rock


----------



## asxx

I want to nominate *shilka*.He is very helpful and I have learned a lot from his posts!


----------



## nightfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orc Warlord*
> 
> I want to nominat shilka for his help with my PSU questions.
> 
> he rock


I would nominate Shilka as well...... he was helpful on the PSU questions....

I could see all over OCN his name giving advice and or help to people who has doubts about PSU.....


----------



## lanofsong

*Kuufa* - How to delid without a razorblade.


----------



## patriotaki

I would like to nominate @shilka because he is an expert regarding all PSU's. He can guide you to select the perfect psu for your needs. Whenever i needed him he was there for me








I thought that the psu wasnt a critical part of a computer, but shilka taught me with his own way that the psu is very important and it needs to be a quallity psu, he also taught me that there are no good Brands that build power supplies, every company has their own bad and good power supplies








Power supplies is his thing, but i bet he knows alot regarding other parts of a pc









GO shilka!!







you are a very important person in this community


----------



## xFALL3Nx

shilka - psu guru


----------



## Shrak

Guess I'll name a few









Plan9 - Always helpful in the Linux section and with servers
tompsonn - Great Linux and server advice
Duckie - Helpful just about everywhere
TwoCables - Helpful just about everywhere

Short simple list, definitely plenty of other helpful people though...


----------



## tompsonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> *EDIT: Oh, oh, oh! Don't forget @tompsonn, his knowledge of programming and debugging is essential. He's the reason I joined OCN in the first place and I'm sure many others have joined because of him too*.


Well how about that







Which super amazing mind blowing post of mine (right..!) did you see that made you join?


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Skyn3t

Shilka

DuckieHo

Blameless

Kpoeticg

They've all made numerous contributions to this forum, and definitely deserve nominations. Its always a pleasure to read their knowledge/help. And especially Skyn3t who goes above and beyond for the users on this board, even without being asked to.


----------



## frickfrock999

Haha, shilka is Phaedrus 2.0.


----------



## Lord Xeb

I forgot to mention one other person: *Pioneerisloud*. The guy is a good mod and REALLY knows his stuff for car audio. Great bud to kick around with too


----------



## Eeyore888

I nominate Repulicofgamer!


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> That lives in his own world and won't take another's suggestion >.>










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tompsonn*
> 
> Well how about that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which super amazing mind blowing post of mine (right..!) did you see that made you join?


I was having BSODs, I posted my dumps and you analysed them for me









In the end my memory was faulty so I got it replaced.


----------



## tompsonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was having BSODs, I posted my dumps and you analysed them for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the end my memory was faulty so I got it replaced.


Oh riiiiiiight that was you. I remember that one!

OH WAIT YOU ARE ANDYM95. LOL.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tompsonn*
> 
> Oh riiiiiiight that was you. I remember that one!
> 
> OH WAIT YOU ARE ANDYM95. LOL.


Yup!

Here's the thread. I didn't realise, if you search for ntoskrnl.exe BSOD on Google, this thread is actually fairly high up, as you can see there were many people posting their problems way after it had been originally created.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1308966/recurring-bsod-caused-by-ntoskrnl-exe/0_100


----------



## tompsonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Yup!
> 
> Here's the thread. I didn't realise, if you search for ntoskrnl.exe BSOD on Google, this thread is actually fairly high up, as you can see there were many people posting their problems way after it had been originally created.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1308966/recurring-bsod-caused-by-ntoskrnl-exe/0_100


Lol yeah I just read the thread again and saw that


----------



## Dt_Freak1

My personal nominations....Sean Webster, thompsonn, metallicamaster, truckerguy, Lord Xeb, pimpskyline. those are the guys who have personally helped me quite a bit on major things


----------



## brkbeatjunkie

my vote goes to TwoCables


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> I'm pretty new here but for me:
> 
> Swag
> Totally Dubbed
> ftw 420


thanks a lot







!


----------



## KingG14

lots of good helpful people here but my votes goes to Kramy, Sean Webster, two cables


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Oh Swag definitely... he showed me the light


----------



## ZytheEKS

I'll throw a nomination out there for Jakusonfire. He's always prowling around the cooling forums helping out with very in depth explanations and what not.


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> thanks a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


No, thank you! You've been very helpful in the OC thread for Asus especially when a lot of people really just don't listen. Takes a lot of patience and effort and it's much appreciated.

I feel like I went from a noob to a fairly good OCer now based on a lot of the help you gave.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> No, thank you! You've been very helpful in the OC thread for Asus especially when a lot of people really just don't listen. Takes a lot of patience and effort and it's much appreciated.
> 
> I feel like I went from a noob to a fairly good OCer now based on a lot of the help you gave.


Glad I could help bro







!
And yeah definitely - you've been giving some good advice there too!


----------



## Captain Lolburger

I vote for jammo2k5 (http://www.overclock.net/u/90006/jammo2k5).

His work with custom PSU stickers is amazing, check out his thread if you haven't seen it already - http://www.overclock.net/t/1070408/custom-psu-sticker-thread


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Ooh also B Negative on the watercooling front, tons and tons of useful information to be had from his posts.












Thanks matey!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks matey!












you deserve it!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Reading thru this thread and i see a few people have put my name up,I thank you greatly for this,It gives a nice feeling to be appreciated by those that i dont have regular contact with as well as the regulars.

My single vote goes to....

.......

Blameless.
I like his post style and his detail that he puts in to his responses.
He is also open to correction if he is unsure or not in full possession of the facts..........and that is an outlook I share.

Also worth a mention.

Wermad.
IT Diva

My 2c....worth 1c after tax


----------



## neo0031

Shilka, easy.


----------



## TheReciever

Zodac - Very enthusiastic in the Folding forums here

Shilka - Demystifying the PSU world

DuckieHo - Real world experience in the IT enterprise

TwoCables - Demystifying the PSU world

Phaedrus2129 - Kind of took the PSU world by storm in 09'


----------



## CM Phaedrus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Haha, shilka is Phaedrus 2.0.


I know, right? I wish this contest had existed a couple years ago, I would have been in the running for $500 I could have sorely used


----------



## admin

Working through the nominations on our end  Keep them coming!


----------



## asxx

My vote goes to Shilka, the psu guru!


----------



## Hawxie

My vote goes to Shilka


----------



## maza90210

Shilka, I haven't been on OCN forums for long, but he's helped on one question I had.


----------



## neo0031

If I may add more than one nominations aside from Shilka,

TwoCables, SeanWebster, and Paradigm84.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CM Phaedrus*
> 
> I know, right? I wish this contest had existed a couple years ago, I would have been in the running for $500 I could have sorely used


Psh, you got dat Cooler Master juice now.

You don't need us anymore.


----------



## 50shadesofray

Shilka easily, helped me with my very many noobie questions and when PMed a question he responded almost immediately.


----------



## z0so

I have been away for some time due to life so my Nominations will be slightly dated but seeing as this is a new thing..here goes.

*TwoCables* - Great info, willing to help out without being bothered about simple questions.

*ftw420* - Overall good advice on overclocking

I came here to nominate *Syrillian* though. Truly interested in everyones input and feedback. Willing to give up little secrets on how things were done. I'm sure there were people that knew him better...maybe he wasn't the MOST helpful to ME. However, I can confidently say that this community wouldn't be the same if we'd never had him. His replies and comments - just awesome, his demeanor - humble. I understand there is a reward and all, maybe that can donated.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0so*
> 
> I have been away for some time due to life so my Nominations will be slightly dated but seeing as this is a new thing..here goes.
> 
> *TwoCables* - Great info, willing to help out without being bothered about simple questions.
> 
> *ftw420* - Overall good advice on overclocking
> 
> I came here to nominate *Syrillian* though. Truly interested in everyones input and feedback. Willing to give up little secrets on how things were done. I'm sure there were people that knew him better...maybe he wasn't the MOST helpful to ME. However, I can confidently say that this community wouldn't be the same if we'd never had him. His replies and comments - just awesome, his demeanor - humble. I understand there is a reward and all, maybe that can donated.


I hate to post twice in here, but I would also have to nominate Syrillian, even if he can longer be an active member here. We lost part of the family...


----------



## Its L0G4N

Shilka - Very knowledgable of PSUs, and found him to be very helpful in my upcoming build.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

*B NEGATIVE*, whose advice has helped me so many times now, but especially today because, after months of collecting parts and lots of practice bends, I'm just now starting the first acrylic tubing bends for my newest build, which I NEVER even would have attempted had it not been for B Neg putting together the "Acrylic pipebending 101" how-to and sticking with it to answer so many of the same questions over and over (many from me), and a few new ones too every now and then.

There's so many more names I could/should be adding too. If I'm allowed more than one please also add *WiSK* and *Wermad* for sharing their wealth of experience which time and time again has proved invaluable to me, and *IT Diva* (Darlene) who never ceases to amaze me with her knowledge, her willingness to share it. ...

I could go on and on.


----------



## hollowtek

nominated twocables. that guy knows what's up. And also phaedrus (if that's applicable) his expertise in the psu field is legendary.


----------



## Grmadness

Nominations



Spoiler: Flameboys



All of them have assimilated all the knowledge in their field of expertise, plus they are really patient with questions, and willing to help
Lord Xeb
Stubass
Shilka
twocables


Editor
Sean Webster If it's about storage or windows and he don't know it, it doesn't exist


----------



## EXVAS3221

i really confused!!!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I already voted but forgot to mention B-Negative over in the WC section. He maintains the massive gallery thread with distinction and has posted several extremely helpful "how-to" threads on various WC build techniques such as acrylic tube and copper pipe bending and installations...


----------



## axizor

Two Cables hands down. Undoubtedly one of the most helpful, nicest users on the site. He really helped me out with a Windows issue I had when I was a newbie on this site and have witnessed him lend his hand to countless others since my stay. He listens to what you have to say *before* replying.

The guy has a great heart and deserves more recognition for it.


----------



## Lutro0

I spend most of my time on OCN in the cable and sleeving subforum adding new content such as guides, faqs, info, and answering as many questions as I can. Well since the start of Lutro0 Customs, I have been increasingly busy but I have noticed these people really stepping it up and helping others.

They are:
*WiSK
lowfat
longroadtrip
Big Elf*

I consider them some of the most experienced in that subforum that go out of their way to help others. There is a ton others, and anyone who gives back to the community is doing a great job!

As for the staff who make this great place, they have all been helpful and when they see a need it gets met.

So from the moderating and editor staff here are my noms:
*pioneerisloud* - Overall great staff, always with a heart for the members.
*kevingreenbmx* - A good friend and a great staff member, did an awesome job with new content.
*mega_option101* - Also a good friend, He is always diligent at work.
*Bitemarks and bloodstains* - B&B does his job well and is always lurking.
*BWG* - He stepped in when Zodac left and he had big shoes to fill and he has done an awesome job keeping the folding forum going!
*Chipp* - When ever I have needed something done right away he has made it happen!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I want to add a staff submission:
Chipp

great guy, really helpful and more so understanding.


----------



## TiezZ BE

I could give so many names if I dug up some threads but shilka and twocables are indeed two who were very helpfull in a lot of threads.
Also seen some excellent info and analyzing work from tompsonn

But there are so many others, and I don't visit some categories regularly were other people are contributing to OCN

edit: Doyll, Wizardonthejob and that guy with the 'oversized snapping teeth in a head' (dont know his nick) avatar are some guys that I can come up with


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

BWG - really stepped in for the folding community - does an amazing job.

pioneerisloud - was and always is super helpful.

-


----------



## kenpachiroks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiezZ BE*
> 
> ..........and that guy with the 'oversized snapping teeth in a head' (dont know his nick) avatar are some guys that I can come up with


That's @compuman145. Great guy, excellent advice. I've nominated him too.


----------



## TiezZ BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kenpachiroks*
> 
> That's @compuman145. Great guy, excellent advice. I've nominated him too.


yes, that's him


----------



## mcg75

I'd like to nominate Skyn3t as well. Been using his bios on all my cards so far.

Also Arizonian. He always helps me see OCN from a different perspective.


----------



## Crowe98

I believe *Tjj266 Angel* deserves a nomination. I always see him around the Computer Audio section of the forum, always sharing his knowledge, and giving his opinion. In fact, he has helped me understand tremendously the significance in companies and what makes them better at producing things their company is more focused around. Here is one of his replies, as a quote.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> *To me, heck yes, to you.......ehhh probably. I am going to say there is a solid 70% chance you will like these better. If nothing else, these should sound better.
> 
> It is hard to download my experiences from listening to these two headphones and send them to you through the web, so I will say this instead.
> 
> On one hand you have corsair. Great company. They try and make sure they go above and beyond to make nice stuff......but they simply aren't a audio focused company. Their drivers are taken from some OEM company. All things considered, their headphones aren't too bad (especially compared to razer).
> 
> BUT you are comparing them to sennheiser. All sennheiser does is researches how to make better sounding gear all day every day. The drivers, while smaller, are designed in house with far more research and care being put into them then at corsair.
> 
> I PERSONALLY think sennheiser mas made the superior headset for the money. But that doesn't necessarily mean you will. Even so, I am willing to be you will agree with me.
> 
> Does that help?*





Spoiler: Link to OP



http://www.overclock.net/t/1449148/simply-looking-for-a-good-headset-for-150#post_21340197



I genuinely believe this person is deserving of this award.

Crowe98


----------



## ixsis

Skyn3t
Shilka
TwoCables


----------



## Drevni

*Lutro* hands down awesome guy


----------



## B NEGATIVE

I should also mention lowfat,forgot all about him!


----------



## Leyaena

My nominations:

*tompsonn* (Incredibly helpful, running his own bluescreen support centre here on OCN)
*TwoCables* (goes without saying)


----------



## tompsonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leyaena*
> 
> My nominations:
> 
> *tompsonn* (Incredibly helpful, running his own bluescreen support centre here on OCN)
> *TwoCables* (goes without saying)


----------



## warm

I would like to nominate _*Alatar*_

He's active and always posts quality posts that are worth reading.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

I gotta go with my man @TwoCables By far the most helpfull and patient non staff member here on OCN. I am shocked he does not have more noms.

My second Vote in the OCN staff area goes to @Bitemarks and bloodstains and @brettjv I have been so overly harsh with these dudes and they have kept their cool with me for being a butthead.







helps keep OCN great from knucklheads like my self.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> I gotta go with my man @TwoCables By far the most helpfull and patient non staff member here on OCN. I am shocked he does not have more noms.
> 
> My second Vote in the OCN staff area goes to @Bitemarks and bloodstains and @brettjv I have been so overly harsh with these dudes and they have kept their cool with me for being a butthead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> helps keep OCN great from knucklheads like my self.


TwoCables isn't a Staff member tho. lol


----------



## yanks8981

I vote for

*B NEGATIVE* - so much valuable information in the WC thread and builds that are very inspirational
*Lutroo* - The amount of time and effort he has taken to educate new and even experienced sleevers should be acknowledged.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> I vote for
> 
> *B NEGATIVE* - so much valuable information in the WC thread and builds that are very inspirational
> *Lutroo* - The amount of time and effort he has taken to educate new and even experienced sleevers should be acknowledged.


And still not allowed to enter MOTM....I has *sadface*


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> TwoCables isn't a Staff member tho. lol


So?

I thought this was most helpful people on OCN not staff members?


----------



## TiezZ BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> So?
> 
> I thought this was most helpful people on OCN not staff members?


I think he misread your post...


----------



## Sean Webster

Ooops, dang 2hrs of sleep is making me crazy lol. I misread it and didn't read you wrote "non." And because of the way you phrased the next paragraph it further enforced my misreading of the first paragraph without my seeing the word non.


----------



## ginger_nuts

B Negative - For being so willing and helpful in the water cooling and modding areas.

Stubass - Helpfulness in anything and everything

Schmuckley - For his help in appraisals area.


----------



## cheeesus

Big ups to *REPUBLICOFGAMER* he helped me out with my loop, he had good suggestions and knowledge to share


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0*
> 
> I spend most of my time on OCN in the cable and sleeving subforum adding new content such as guides, faqs, info, and answering as many questions as I can. Well since the start of Lutro0 Customs, I have been increasingly busy but I have noticed these people really stepping it up and helping others.
> 
> They are:
> *WiSK
> lowfat
> longroadtrip
> Big Elf*
> 
> I consider them some of the most experienced in that subforum that go out of their way to help others. There is a ton others, and anyone who gives back to the community is doing a great job!
> 
> As for the staff who make this great place, they have all been helpful and when they see a need it gets met.
> 
> So from the moderating and editor staff here are my noms:
> *pioneerisloud* - Overall great staff, always with a heart for the members.
> *kevingreenbmx* - A good friend and a great staff member, did an awesome job with new content.
> *mega_option101* - Also a good friend, He is always diligent at work.
> *Bitemarks and bloodstains* - B&B does his job well and is always lurking.
> *BWG* - He stepped in when Zodac left and he had big shoes to fill and he has done an awesome job keeping the folding forum going!
> *Chipp* - When ever I have needed something done right away he has made it happen!


Thanks Lutro0!


----------



## marc0053

Skyn3t - Hands down the best to have helped kepler GPU owners to unleash their cards to the fullest of potential!


----------



## 21276

TwoCables all the way. I don't think anyone can argue against how helpful he is.


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flatliner*
> 
> TwoCables all the way. I don't think anyone can argue against how helpful he is.


Well, he didn't fly to my home town and help me directly


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Skyn3t - Hands down the best to have helped kepler GPU owners to unleash their cards to the fullest of potential!


Thank you everyone for all the support. As been said one hand washes the other.







Always


----------



## kpoeticg

I wanna add votes for B NEGATIVE & lowfat to my original post from a few weeks ago. I really shoulda included them in my list


----------



## Icekilla

TwoCables and that Webster guy


----------



## StormX2

1 Up to my boy in the sky @Syrillian peace and love

for real though the first thoughts to come to mind are people not here for 1 or more reasons...

ok so then, normal members (no particular order):

@TwoCables

@TheBlademaster01

@compuman145

Mods etc.

@Tator Tot

@pioneerisloud

most members of The Socket 939 Appreciation Club and Knowledgebase [Official]


----------



## NABBO

vote OcccamRazor


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NABBO*
> 
> vote OcccamRazor


yeah my vote goes to OcccamRazor, zawarudo and Lutr0


----------



## THEStorm

skyn3t and OcccamRazor for all the bios work and help in the gtx 780 and Titan worlds!


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Mainly troll the Folding forum so my nominations are as follows :

Staff :
@BWG
@anubis1127
@Donkey1514
@axipher

Thanks for all the hard work in the folding forum. It's no small task, but it's been nothing but a great experience since I joined! Regardless if you guys win or not, I'd like to thank you for everything you guys do!









@TheBlademaster01 - Incredibly knowledgeable on a vast array of subjects.
@arvidab - has helped me with all my 4p questions and a fantastic asset to the folding team and community
@ZDngrfld - The 2p king.
@DizZz - Has an answer to every question, and a quick one too!

These are the guys that really stand out in my mind that have added significantly to our community. We may not be the highest grossing team, but with these guys at the reigns I feel team 37726 really is the best team out there! I can only aspire to be as helpful and as knowledgeable as any one of these guys! Thanks!


----------



## Baghi

I'll nominate:
Tator Tot/Original Sin, and I also think Blameless has to be one of the most unbiased member here on oc.net.


----------



## Ulquiorra

Both duckie ho and beers are amazing help over in the networking and security section ^_^, plan9 also helps oui with a load of questions over tehre!


----------



## tompsonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ulquiorra*
> 
> Both duckie ho and beers are amazing help over in the networking and security section ^_^, plan9 also helps oui with a load of questions over tehre!


Drunk?


----------



## $ilent

I nominate:

blademaster01
anubis1127

Both always willing to help with watercooling and folding related problems.

Also I would like to nominate:

stubass - always helpful in the appraisals section.


----------



## Callist0

Plan9
Shrak

Linux masters. They really know their stuff.

They've helped me out multiple times with various n00b linux questions and have really made the command line more friendly, especially when it comes to networking issues.


----------



## InsideJob

I haven't noticed any noms for Bal3Wolf, then again I skipped a few pages









Anyways I nominate:
Bal3Wolf - Helpful all over, specifically with video drivers
Dwood - He hasn't been overly active on the site for a little while as I can tell but he is pretty much the reason so many people are cooling their GPU's with AIO liquid coolers and he put in a tremendous amount of hard work to have it happen.
B Negative - His aid with watercooling is unmatched

I will add more if I think of any.


----------



## IDEK

xd_1771 definitely gets my vote. He taught me about VRMs, power phases, and so much more.


----------



## skyn3t

Happy new year for everyone









skyn3t wishes the best for you and family.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Happy new year for everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skyn3t wishes the best for you and family.


one does not simply address themselves in the third person lol


----------



## NRD

I'd like to nominate the *Skyn3t*, but I'd also like to acknowledge all the incredibly helpful people that make OCN the amazing place that it is.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> one does not simply address themselves in the third person lol


double shot


----------



## Techie007

I would like to nominate the following people I have found to be very helpful:

*tompsonn*
Very knowledgeable about BSODs and other Windows internals. He has also written some excellent articles, including:
• _Windows: The startup and shutdown process_
• _The "uninterrupting" Uninterruptible Power Supply (UPS) guide_
• _What is User Account Control, and why the hell is it bugging me?!_

*TwoCables*
Very helpful (usually) on a wide range of topics

*billbartuska*
Overall very helpful on a wide range of topics, especially cooling

*latelesley*
While frequently late to a discussion, her posts almost always add something important to the discussion. For instance, the discussion here was going nowhere until she posted.

*francisw19*
Frequently gives detailed advice on a wide range of topics


----------



## Krusher33

Tator Tot and duckieho are the guys that sparked my love for this site way back when I first signed up.

TwoCables just can't stop helping.

Lately ivanlabrie has been sharing extremely helpful tips/tricks/advices in the crypto threads.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

shouldnt this be over by now?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Yeah I'm wondering what's happened to this....


----------



## tompsonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> tompsonn - OCN's resident Windows expert and leader of the anti-Huddler crusade movement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I do enjoy your occasional rants in the bug reporting section.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Hey guys,

We will be announcing winners quarterly from here on in for this nomination contest. It gives me great pleasure to announce our first set of winners this quarter.

*Shilka* SU Contributions

*Sean Webster*: SSD/Storage contributions

*Skyn3t*: Nvidia GPU Bios Contributions/Support

To claim your prize please PM me in the following format.
Quote:


> *PM Title :*
> 
> Winner of helpful people nominations
> 
> *Body of PM:*
> 
> Full Name:
> Paypal Email Address: (Has to be your Paypal registered email otherwise payment cannot be made)


Many congratulations and as always thank you for bringing us the great content that you do, it truly makes OCN a great place for the best of breed content. Keep it up !

Stay tuned for more winners next quarter and keep those nominations coming









Many Thanks,
ENTERPRISE


----------



## Jack Mac

Congratulations to the winners, they definitely deserve it.


----------



## Sean Webster

Wooohoooo!

Congrats to the others! 

And good luck to the future winners.


----------



## Minusorange

Can we nominate more than 1 ?

If so

I'd like to nominate

Shilka - For his amazing PSU advice and help
DarkWizzie - For his Haswell guide and maintaining it
Sean Webster - For his hard drive expertise and guides on windows setup
cam51037 - For his helpful information within the Crypto currency side of OCN


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> We will be announcing winners quarterly from here on in for this nomination contest. It gives me great pleasure to announce our first set of winners this quarter.
> 
> *Shilka* SU Contributions
> 
> *Sean Webster*: SSD/Storage contributions
> 
> *Skyn3t*: Nvidia GPU Bios Contributions/Support
> 
> To claim your prize please PM me in the following format.
> 
> Many congratulations and as always thank you for bringing us the great content that you do, it truly makes OCN a great place for the best of breed content. Keep it up !
> 
> Stay tuned for more winners next quarter and keep those nominations coming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many Thanks,
> ENTERPRISE


well done and well deserved people! Glad to hear something got done finally!


----------



## Arizonian

Congrats to all three well deserved winners.









Shilka SU Contributions

Sean Webster: SSD/Storage contributions

Skyn3t: Nvidia GPU Bios Contributions/Support


----------



## Paradigm84

Congratulations to the winners!


----------



## gdubc

Congrats u guys and well deserved! I have gotten a lot of great info and advice from the 3 of you and I give many thanks!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Well done Winners.


----------



## daguardian

Congratulations!

This is great to see


----------



## zemco999

Gratz guys!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> Can we nominate more than 1 ?
> 
> If so
> 
> I'd like to nominate
> 
> Shilka - For his amazing PSU advice and help
> DarkWizzie - For his Haswell guide and maintaining it
> Sean Webster - For his hard drive expertise and guides on windows setup
> cam51037 - For his helpful information within the Crypto currency side of OCN


Indeed you can nominate as many as you feel are truly deserving. If you look, some of your nominations have already won


----------



## sunset1

These people represent what I think is the best of OCN. Congratulations All

Willingness to help others and they are at the top of their game.

There are many selfless people who help others on OCN which is why so many of us call it home. ;>


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> We will be announcing winners quarterly from here on in for this nomination contest. It gives me great pleasure to announce our first set of winners this quarter.
> 
> *Shilka* SU Contributions
> 
> *Sean Webster*: SSD/Storage contributions
> 
> *Skyn3t*: Nvidia GPU Bios Contributions/Support
> 
> To claim your prize please PM me in the following format.
> 
> Many congratulations and as always thank you for bringing us the great content that you do, it truly makes OCN a great place for the best of breed content. Keep it up !
> 
> Stay tuned for more winners next quarter and keep those nominations coming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many Thanks,
> ENTERPRISE


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Congratulations to the winners, they definitely deserve it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Wooohoooo!
> 
> Congrats to the others!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And good luck to the future winners.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> well done and well deserved people! Glad to hear something got done finally!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Congrats to all three well deserved winners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shilka SU Contributions
> 
> Sean Webster: SSD/Storage contributions
> 
> Skyn3t: Nvidia GPU Bios Contributions/Support


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Congratulations to the winners!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Congrats u guys and well deserved! I have gotten a lot of great info and advice from the 3 of you and I give many thanks!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Well done Winners.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> This is great to see


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sunset1*
> 
> These people represent what I think is the best of OCN. Congratulations All
> 
> Willingness to help others and they are at the top of their game.
> 
> There are many selfless people who help others on OCN which is why so many of us call it home. ;>


Thank you all guys, like I was mentioned in a PM with ENTERPRISE, I'm here because you are here too. OCN is about














I cannot mention names because you all made this happen to big hug for gals and girls.

And Yes I got 4 flames


----------



## hotrod717

Congats to all winners. I've personally looked to all three for different things. The amount of time these people put into the community is truly inspiring!


----------



## shilka

I have been offline the past few days due to work so i did not see this untill now


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I have been offline the past few days due to work so i did not see this untill now


same here shilka, we got this


----------



## Sean Webster

I saw the results near immediately due to work myself lol.

Hey, we all have something in common...all our OCN names start with a S! I smell a conspiracy!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> I saw the results near immediately due to work myself lol.
> 
> Hey, we all have something in common...all our OCN names start with a S! I smell a conspiracy!


LOL i never thought about that

The username i wanted was taken so ended up with using a name used for a river in russia


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> I saw the results near immediately due to work myself lol.
> 
> Hey, we all have something in common...all our OCN names start with a S! I smell a conspiracy!


Haha nice catch on that one. OCN SSS
OCN special social support Inc.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Haha nice catch on that one. OCN SSS
> OCN special social support Inc.


Reminds me of the name used for some ships in the People's Republic of Haven navy

State Security Ship

From the Honorverse books if anyone have read those

http://honorverse.wikia.com/wiki/Office_of_State_Security

Anyway thank you to all of you


----------



## ZytheEKS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Reminds me of the name used for some ships in the People's Republic of Haven navy
> 
> State Security Ship
> 
> From the Honorverse books if anyone have read those
> 
> http://honorverse.wikia.com/wiki/Office_of_State_Security
> 
> Anyway thank you to all of you


WOOT, Sabaton FTW!


----------



## Krusher33

Congrats guys.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The username i wanted was taking so ended up with using a name used for a river in russia


I had wondered about this.


----------



## DanielCoffey

I would like to nominate B NEGATIVE for his informative Pipe Bending thread, help in sourcing a supplier of pipe for my specific needs and tips on choosing and using fittings.

Thanks, B NEG!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielCoffey*
> 
> I would like to nominate B NEGATIVE for his informative Pipe Bending thread, help in sourcing a supplier of pipe for my specific needs and tips on choosing and using fittings.
> 
> Thanks, B NEG!


You are very welcome. GLWTB!


----------



## Krulani

I'd also like to nominate B Negative for his contributions to the Water Cooling community. He's always helpful, informative, and polite. He also makes incredibly beautiful computers, but THAT's a nomination for another category


----------



## Nomad692000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> I'd also like to nominate B Negative for his contributions to the Water Cooling community. He's always helpful, informative, and polite. He also makes incredibly beautiful computers, but THAT's a nomination for another category


Yea what he said


----------



## Jack Mac

I thought that the winners were already chosen.


----------



## Krulani

I believe it is an ongoing thread that they will update with new "winners" periodically. That was my understanding.


----------



## tompsonn

Every quarter I believe.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

New Winners Announced

2nd Quarter:

*B NEGATIVE*: Watercooling Contributions

*TwoCables* :General Contributions Across The Forum

*OccamRazor* : Nvidia GPU Bios Contributions/Support

*How To Claim Your Prize*

To claim your prize, please issue a money request via Paypal for the amount of $500 to *[email protected]* and PM ENTERPRISE your Paypal registered Email Address. Please be sure to head your PM as ''Nominations: The Most Helpful People On OC.NET''


----------



## Paradigm84

Congrats guys!


----------



## skyn3t

Congrats to the winners.

Ed you made it bro.


----------



## Sean Webster

Congrats guys!


----------



## Arizonian

Congrats - well deserved members.


----------



## OccamRazor

Thank you dear Brother and all that nominated me!


----------



## NABBO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Thank you dear Brother and all that nominated me!


you deserve it :Cool:


----------



## Chomuco

Congrats guys! !! ED !!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Wow!!
I'm seriously amazed!

Now,back to work!


----------



## cravinmild

congrats everyone.

proud of this community


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NABBO*
> 
> you deserve it :Cool:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> Congrats guys! !! ED !!


Thanks guys!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Wow!!
> I'm seriously amazed!
> Now,back to work!


Congrats!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> congrats everyone.
> 
> proud of this community


Indeed my Friend Indeed!









Cheers all

Ed


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Has management thought about making a postbit for this thread?


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> New Winners Announced
> 
> 2nd Quarter:
> 
> *B NEGATIVE*: Watercooling Contributions
> 
> *TwoCables* :General Contributions Across The Forum
> 
> *OccamRazor* : Nvidia GPU Bios Contributions/Support
> 
> *How To Claim Your Prize*
> 
> To claim your prize, please issue a money request via Paypal for the amount of $500 to *[email protected]* and PM ENTERPRISE your Paypal registered Email Address. Please be sure to head your PM as ''Nominations: The Most Helpful People On OC.NET''


Enterprise, I think you misspelled my name









It's okay, I'll forgive you this time.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> New Winners Announced
> 
> 2nd Quarter:
> 
> *B NEGATIVE*: Watercooling Contributions
> 
> *TwoCables* :General Contributions Across The Forum
> 
> *OccamRazor* : Nvidia GPU Bios Contributions/Support
> 
> *How To Claim Your Prize*
> 
> To claim your prize, please issue a money request via Paypal for the amount of $500 to *[email protected]* and PM ENTERPRISE your Paypal registered Email Address. Please be sure to head your PM as ''Nominations: The Most Helpful People On OC.NET''


Wow. I just found out about this. I'm quite overwhelmed right now. Thank you, everyone. I'm getting just a little bit emotional right now. Seriously. Thank you. Wow. I don't know what to say. I seriously and honestly did not expect this! I thought, "Yeah, there's no way I'm getting that. I might have had a chance back in 2009 or 2010 or even early 2011, but not now. lol" (that's why I didn't even subscribe to this thread). So, I thank you.

I dunno, I'm just speechless. lol I'm even shaking a little. $500 is a *lot* of money to me. This is going to go to *very* good use.

I was just on my way to bed too. lol What a way to end my day! Thanks again, everyone.
















*Edit:* This is surreal.


----------



## tompsonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Wow. I just found out about this. I'm quite overwhelmed right now. Thank you, everyone. I'm getting just a little bit emotional right now. Seriously. Thank you. Wow. I don't know what to say. I seriously and honestly did not expect this! I thought, "Yeah, there's no way I'm getting that. I might have had a chance back in 2009 or 2010 or even early 2011, but not now. lol" (that's why I didn't even subscribe to this thread). So, I thank you.
> 
> I dunno, I'm just speechless. lol I'm even shaking a little. $500 is a *lot* of money to me. This is going to go to *very* good use.
> 
> I was just on my way to bed too. lol What a way to end my day! Thanks again, everyone.


----------



## TwoCables

Oh. I do have one question: requesting money through PayPal: for Goods or for Services? Will there be a fee associated with one or the other? I've 'requested' money before.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Oh. I do have one question: requesting money through PayPal: for Goods or for Services? Will there be a fee associated with one or the other? I've 'requested' money before.


I imagine you just follow this guide.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1472269/guide-how-to-submit-a-prize-request-to-overclock-net-paypal-physical


----------



## cravinmild

Well deserved twocables. Ive read a lot of what you have posted and your very helpfull. Honestly with your rep count im surpised they havent started to print money with your face on it.

Congrats


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Well deserved twocables. Ive read a lot of what you have posted and your very helpfull. Honestly with your rep count im surpised they havent started to print money with your face on it.
> 
> Congrats


omg lol That would definitely be Monopoly money. haha 

Thank you, cravinmild. I deeply appreciate it.


----------



## shilka

I am going to bump this thread because i want to nominate PontiacGTX.

He is always there to help and explain things about cooling or just help out
http://www.overclock.net/u/231506/pontiacgtx


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I am going to bump this thread because i want to nominate PontiacGTX.
> 
> He is always there to help and explain things about cooling or just help out
> http://www.overclock.net/u/231506/pontiacgtx


I think that you were the only one who remembers me

I am satisfied with helping just that I sometimes some people can see me as an enemy but I dont,always that someone says that i am wrong I am disposed to learn.

Again thanks for this


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> I think that you were the only one who remembers me
> 
> I am satisfied with helping just that I sometimes some people can see me as an enemy but I dont,always that someone says that i am wrong I am disposed to learn.
> 
> Again thanks for this


I dont always agree with you but i think you try hard enough which is what counts


----------



## TwoCables

I agree.

I want to add that what I feel counts the most is a person's motivation or reason for helping at all. I feel that the best kind of helper is someone whose only motivation or reason for helping is simply that the person needs help.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I agree.
> 
> I want to add that what I feel counts the most is a person's motivation or reason for helping at all. I feel that the best kind of helper is someone whose only motivation or reason for helping is simply that the person needs help.


Everyone cant be right 100% of the time.
Anyway this thread is pretty much dead besides the last post by Twocables 4 days ago, if there is going to be any winners for Q3 and Q4 we need this thread to go on


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> I think that you were the only one who remembers me
> 
> I am satisfied with helping just that I sometimes some people can see me as an enemy but I dont,always that someone says that i am wrong I am disposed to learn.
> 
> Again thanks for this


You are wrong! I may never asked you anything but I read a lot of you replays. So it does count and you got my vote.

Bump for PontiacGTX.


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I agree.
> 
> I want to add that what I feel counts the most is a person's motivation or reason for helping at all. I feel that the best kind of helper is someone whose only motivation or reason for helping is simply that the person needs help.


in my case helping people makes me think that I could help someone who wanted/needed an advice or help and I feel that fixing something for someone else feels good

Si vales,ego valeo
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> You are wrong! I may never asked you anything but I read a lot of you replays. So it does count and you got my vote.
> 
> Bump for PontiacGTX.


thanks BUT what did I say that was so bad?








Maybe I can receive suggestions to get a better way to support OCN users .thanks for.Your Thought


----------



## shilka

If english is not your first language then what you say can often be misunderstood which happen quite often to me.
I not trying to be rude but sometimes a post just comes off that way and it can be rather annoying because all you wanted was to help.

Again no one has ever taught me english i learned it myself so if its bad or strange then thats why.

Anyway moving on


----------



## PontiacGTX

Can I suggest to some ocn users again?
If So
@rdr09 as amd gpu guru
@psyclumas air cooling guru
@doyll as air cooling guru
@ehumeas air cooling guru
@Blamelessas All-IT-Knowledge guru


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> If english is not your first language then what you say can often be misunderstood which happen quite often to me.
> I not trying to be rude but sometimes a post just comes off that way and it can be rather annoying because all you wanted was to help.
> 
> Again no one has every taught me english i learned it myself so if its bad or strange then thats why.
> 
> Anyway moving on


Holy crap. You're self-taught?! Nice work, shilka. I'm serious.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Holy crap. You're self-taught?! Nice work, shilka. I'm serious.


The typos are when i am not looking what i am writing like the one i made in my last post.
But yes i am self taught i blame it all on Command & Conquer lol

Anyway i think that the following users deserve to be mentioned as well as they have helped me and others out in the past at some point

DaveLT
AcEsSalvation
PureBlackFire
psyclum
coachmark2
TheReciever


----------



## coachmark2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Holy crap. You're self-taught?! Nice work, shilka. I'm serious.


That's the best way to do it!







It's how I learned everything I know about wireless. Some in the field experience and CWNA study materials.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The typos are when i am not looking what i am writing like the one i made in my last post.
> But yes i am self taught i blame it all on Command & Conquer lol
> 
> Anyway i think that the following users deserve to be mentioned as well as they have helped me and others out in the past at some point
> 
> DaveLT
> AcEsSalvation
> PureBlackFire
> psyclum
> coachmark2
> TheReciever


Greatly appreciated!







Happy that I've been of assistance.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> It was a laugh because the teacher took the book and tried and read it loud for the class but she could not say half the words nor understand it while i could.
> Maybe i am just strange but i could understand basic nuclear physics at the age of 13
> 
> Anyway off topic


Maybe some of those words were words that I wouldn't know nor how to pronounce either. I don't know.


----------



## Plan9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> It was a laugh because the teacher took the book and tried and read it loud for the class but she could not say half the words nor understand it while i could.


Good for you, but half those words aren't proper English to begin with (the two paragraphs posted had a lot of French and German proper nouns as well as technical jargon that's not part of common English).

Your logic is a little bit like asking asking an accountant to read the Linux kernel source code because the accountant has written a few Excel macros so obviously must understand all semantics and syntax of every programming language.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Maybe i am just strange but i could understand basic nuclear physics at the age of 13


I'd imagine most 13 year olds understand the basics of nuclear physics. It's taught in high schools after all.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plan9*
> 
> Good for you, but half those words aren't proper English to begin with (the two paragraphs posted had a lot of French and German proper nouns as well as technical jargon that's not part of common English).
> I'd imagine most 13 year olds understand the basics of nuclear physics. It's taught in high schools after all.


It is?! When did that start? I graduated high school in 1998, and I wasn't taught nuclear physics.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plan9*
> 
> I'd imagine most 13 year olds understand the basics of nuclear physics. It's taught in high schools after all.


No one i know knows anything about nuclear physics either as its not something schools here teach
At least no schools in my time did.


----------



## Plan9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> It is?! When did that start? I graduated high school in 1998, and I wasn't taught nuclear physics.


So you weren't taught about stars and how they "burn"? Nor how nuclear power stations generate electricity? Nor about the atomic bombs? Nor even about Madam Curies work on radiation?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> No one i know knows anything about nuclear physics either as its not something schools here teach
> At least no schools in my time did.


Maybe British education is better than I give it credit for


----------



## tompsonn

Wow. Lol


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> It is?! When did that start? I graduated high school in 1998, and I wasn't taught nuclear physics.


Gonna jump on thi. Too much dreaming makes ppl think and live in virtual word. He/she can make themself believe in theyown virtureality.

Off topic.


----------



## Blameless

So many generous and competent people on OCN, hard to pick specific individuals that standout in this regard.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> It was a laugh because the teacher took the book and tried and read it loud for the class but she could not say half the words nor understand it while i could.


Unless this was a firearms course, it's probably not reasonable to expect that everyone know what every chambering/cycling mechanism is. Though, if one is going to be using material that features such topics prominently in their curriculum , it's probably wise to understand it first.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plan9*
> 
> Maybe British education is better than I give it credit for


I'm not sure if I find that likely, but US pubic education is quite possibly worse than you give it credit for.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Wow, thanks shilka. Also kind of figures two PSU gurus were having their own discussion









I also second the DaveLT nomination.
EDIT: PontiacGTX as well.


----------



## ZytheEKS

I'll throw Cyphon's name into the melting pot, and Jackusonfire again.

Both very helpful in the liquid cooling forums.

On a side note, going form a Scandinavian language to English? That's quite a feat, I learned the basics of French in about a month and I'm still trying to understand why "I didn't say she stole my money" can mean 7 different things depending on where the emphasis is was a good idea, or how tear and tear don't rhyme but tear and tier do, or how read and read are both different tenses of the word. I just don't understand why people thought that was a good idea.









Anyways, that's pretty gosh darn impressive









Edit: Oh, and nleksan, always pops in and brings a dose of physics to the explanation on various debates.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

You don't know my school I came from...


----------



## TwoCables

Why oh why did get born in the U.S.? Sigh. The education here is worse than I thought. lol


----------



## ZytheEKS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Why oh why did get born in the U.S.? Sigh. The education here is worse than I thought. lol


It's definitely bitter sweet, our public school system is broken, but we have some of the best colleges out there so you gotta eat a couple of rotten fruit till you can get to the golden apple.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> This is way off topic but okay. We do do (hehe) nuclear physics in secondary school (11-16) here in the UK but at an extremely basic level.
> 
> We did radioactivity at a basic level, just learning that the nucleus of some atoms is unstable and it can emit alpha particles, beta particles or gamma rays.
> We learnt what nuclear fission and fusion is, again, at a very basic level.
> How nuclear power stations work, basically just fuel produces heat, heat produces steam and then the steam turns a turbine that creates electricity.
> *Finally, we learnt about the usage of radioactive isotopes in medicine and other applications.*
> 
> Yes it is technically nuclear physics but it's really nothing to brag about. This is as complicated as it gets, very simple...


Don't even get me started on positron emission tomography.


----------



## Durquavian

I learned all those in school. I am 40 and was raised in the country in NC. My wife is 28 and was raised in MI and doubt she learned any of it. Schools are getting terrible today with history and sciences. Probably math too, had to teach her basic math principals for college, she was far too reliant on a calculator.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> I learned all those in school. I am 40 and was raised in the country in NC. My wife is 28 and was raised in MI and doubt she learned any of it. Schools are getting terrible today with history and sciences. Probably math too, had to teach her basic math principals for college, she was far too reliant on a calculator.


I rely on calculators too. However, it's my fault. I had the possibility of getting so good at math that by the time I reached high school, I could have been taking some extremely advanced math courses. I had some friends who were taking math courses that were so advanced that I don't even remember the name of the freakin' course! lol I just remember thinking that they were at like level 1,000 while I was still at like level 5. So, I guess the schools I went to weren't THAT bad. Still, I don't remember any nuclear physics. However, it could be my fault again. Maybe I had the option but I didn't know about it.


----------



## ZytheEKS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I rely on calculators too. However, it's my fault. I had the possibility of getting so good at math that by the time I reached high school, I could have been taking some extremely advanced math courses. I had some friends who were taking math courses that were so advanced that I don't even remember the name of the freakin' course! lol I just remember thinking that they were at like level 1,000 while I was still at like level 5. So, I guess the schools I went to weren't THAT bad. Still, I don't remember any nuclear physics. However, it could be my fault again. Maybe I had the option but I didn't know about it.


I was in adv algebra leaving jr high, which would have translated to algebra 1 in high school so I should have started alg 2 in high. When I got into highschool they put me in pre alg, then sophomore year they threw me back in pre alg for reasons I can't even comprehend. I should have been in calc by Senior year but dang man that public school system just sucked, they wouldn't transfer me no matter how much I asked. I just said screw it and, I'll do it all in college.









Anyways, we are getting REALLY off topic now. XD


----------



## TwoCables

lol yeah, I'll stop now. hehe


----------



## PontiacGTX

Spoiler: MEANWHILE IN OCN subforum



wccf. Quotes a thread from OCN http://www.overclock.net/t/1488641/next-r9-r7-graphics-to-use-hbm/20#


----------



## Alvarado

I throw my vote in for two cables


----------



## ZytheEKS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> I throw my vote in for two cables


Two Cables already won last quarter. XD I don't think you can win twice, but maybe a mod could clarify that.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The typos are when i am not looking what i am writing like the one i made in my last post.
> But yes i am self taught i blame it all on Command & Conquer lol
> 
> Anyway i think that the following users deserve to be mentioned as well as they have helped me and others out in the past at some point
> 
> DaveLT
> AcEsSalvation
> PureBlackFire
> psyclum
> coachmark2
> TheReciever


Thanks a lot, shilka.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Wow, thanks shilka. Also kind of figures two PSU gurus were having their own discussion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also second the DaveLT nomination.
> EDIT: PontiacGTX as well.


Thank you as well, brightens my day to see OCN netizens voting for me


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The typos are when i am not looking what i am writing like the one i made in my last post.
> But yes i am self taught i blame it all on Command & Conquer lol
> 
> Anyway i think that the following users deserve to be mentioned as well as they have helped me and others out in the past at some point
> 
> DaveLT
> AcEsSalvation
> PureBlackFire
> psyclum
> coachmark2
> TheReciever


oh wow. i don't think i deserve the nomination considering most of the stuff i recommend are simply stuff i learned from OCN in the 1st place







real credit goes to the gurus like ehume and shilka and the countless others who have more technical background then myself. i simply takes what i learn and try to explain it from what feel makes sense. i've also been away alot lately so haven't been as helpful. i still lurk around but not as frequent as before.

anyway, i second the nomination for PontiacGTX on his compendium of heatsinks here.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1386288/guide-budget-mid-range-and-high-end-heatsink-choice-price-performance

i use that personally when i need to looking up a heatsink







i feel he has done more for the community in that compilation then i have since i have not published any such work for the OCN community


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Wow, thanks shilka. Also kind of figures two PSU gurus were having their own discussion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also second the DaveLT nomination.
> EDIT: PontiacGTX as well.


Thanks AcEsSalvatiion,I didnt see this because these guys where in a very interesting talk about public education system,only if they know how bad is out system,also I would like to nominate to @AcEsSalvation because he shares his knowledge with people that need guidance
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> oh wow. i don't think i deserve the nomination considering most of the stuff i recommend are simply stuff i learned from OCN in the 1st place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> real credit goes to the gurus like ehume and shilka and the countless others who have more technical background then myself. i simply takes what i learn and try to explain it from what feel makes sense. i've also been away alot lately so haven't been as helpful. i still lurk around but not as frequent as before.
> 
> anyway, i second the nomination for PontiacGTX on his compendium of heatsinks here.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1386288/guide-budget-mid-range-and-high-end-heatsink-choice-price-performance
> 
> i use that personally when i need to looking up a heatsink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i feel he has done more for the community in that compilation then i have since i have not published any such work for the OCN community


well,thanks for your modesty but you help in every case that someone need some help for getting better cooling and also sharing some useful information that most of the times arent shown

Thanks for your nomination,but your job/help= any job as far it solves an issue


----------



## Fur1on

I nominate Shilka.

Frank. Honest. And provides alternatives and solutions to issues, not just pointing out what they are.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The typos are when i am not looking what i am writing like the one i made in my last post.
> But yes i am self taught i blame it all on Command & Conquer lol
> 
> Anyway i think that the following users deserve to be mentioned as well as they have helped me and others out in the past at some point
> 
> DaveLT
> AcEsSalvation
> PureBlackFire
> psyclum
> coachmark2
> TheReciever


Hey thanks for the shout out, though I only participate when I can, so I spend more time in the laptop space of our community of late


----------



## axizor

BradleyW. His independent studies and guides are thorough and extremely informative. They have helped me and many, many others countless times.


----------



## Cyclops

It's a great community that we have here







.


----------



## TiezZ BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The typos are when i am not looking what i am writing like the one i made in my last post.
> But yes i am self taught i blame it all on Command & Conquer lol
> 
> ...


English and american TV-shows/series/movies are subtitled in my part of the country, that's how I learned most of my english (besides school). I can't stand it when it's dubbed like in Germany of France.

How do they broadcast it in your country (denmark?)? Subtitles or dubbed?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiezZ BE*
> 
> English and american TV-shows/series/movies are subtitled in my part of the country, that's how I learned most of my english (besides school). I can't stand it when it's dubbed like in Germany of France.
> 
> How do they broadcast it in your country (denmark?)? Subtitles or dubbed?


Subtitles thank god i never had to grow up with dubs


----------



## WiSK

I nominate BigElf. He answers pretty much every question on the sleeving subforum and runs the PSU pinout thread.


----------



## gdubc

Here, here!


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Has @PureBlackFire been mentioned yet?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Has @PureBlackFire been mentioned yet?


Yes i gave him a vote.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Has @PureBlackFire been mentioned yet?


It's okay if they been mentioned before. You vote for whom has been the most helpful to you and vote for them. Each vote helps.

What I like about this contest is that whether they win or not, the community is recognizing those members who do help others daily.


----------



## dman811

@hertz9753 is one of the most helpful people there could be when it comes to folding and even arranged for me to get free hardware.
@Hanoverfist and @B NEGATIVE for the detail they put into their build logs.


----------



## Hanoverfist

@dman811 Thanks for mention.
Heck..The Arizonian helped me a lot ...he made this avatar I have blend..


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> @hertz9753 is one of the most helpful people there could be when it comes to folding and even arranged for me to get free hardware.
> @Hanoverfist and @B NEGATIVE for the detail they put into their build logs.


Thanks man and may I be the first to congratulate you on such a rugged beard.


----------



## rwisdaman

I nominate both shilka and TwoCables for the help they have been giving me on find a good PSU and trying to help me understand what is good and bad.

Even if they had to put up with my noobness in knowing nothing about power supplies.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwisdaman*
> 
> I nominate both shilka and TwoCables for the help they have been giving me on find a good PSU and trying to help me understand what is good and bad.
> 
> Even if they had to put up with my noobness in knowing nothing about power supplies.


You are welcome.
That reminds me can anyone win more then one time?


----------



## Peter Nixeus

I nominate Ramzinho!

He's been helpful in saving us alot of money in the deals section and also give good contributions in the PC games, CPU, and GPU sections.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> I nominate Ramzinho!
> 
> He's been helpful in saving us alot of money in the deals section and also give good contributions in the PC games, CPU, and GPU sections.


I will give him a a vote as well as he has helped me out a whole lot


----------



## Boyd

I would like to nominate @Ramzinho and @TwoCables

Ramzinho for his countless times that i would be looking for a good deal on a keyboard, mouse, graphic card, anything PC related and he would already have a solution for me right away







this guy spends so much time and effort on finding the best deals at the best times Constantly... Mind = Blown







thank you so much for your help

TwoCables for his very intelligent knowledge that help the OCN community when they are crying for help


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> I nominate Ramzinho!
> 
> He's been helpful in saving us alot of money in the deals section and also give good contributions in the PC games, CPU, and GPU sections.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I will give him a a vote as well as he has helped me out a whole lot


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyd*
> 
> I would like to nominate @Ramzinho and @TwoCables
> 
> Ramzinho for his countless times that i would be looking for a good deal on a keyboard, mouse, graphic card, anything PC related and he would already have a solution for me right away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this guy spends so much time and effort on finding the best deals at the best times Constantly... Mind = Blown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you so much for your help
> 
> TwoCables for his very intelligent knowledge that help the OCN community when they are crying for help


thanks for that..

And My personal Favorite on this Forum is @TwoCables this guy has really helped like 80% of the community save like 30-40$ OFF useless power and crappy PSUs to get the decent sufficient power they need









Thanks for the nominations guys.. appreciated


----------



## TwoCables

Aw man. I love you too, guys. Thank you. (seriously)


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Aw man. I love you too, guys. Thank you. (seriously)


Well.. You deserve it Man. there non a single Build post that i went in to see you save the guy around 30-40$ and recommend even a better PSU.. which is a big deal as we jump in to upgrade his GPU from a crappy one to a good one and with your PSU recommendations it makes all the difference and give OCN member better builds, better experience and better Learning.

I wish you the best man.. You are really one of my favorite OCN people.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> Well.. You deserve it Man. there non a single Build post that i went in to see you save the guy around 30-40$ and recommend even a better PSU.. which is a big deal as we jump in to upgrade his GPU from a crappy one to a good one and with your PSU recommendations it makes all the difference and give OCN member better builds, better experience and better Learning.
> 
> I wish you the best man.. You are really one of my favorite OCN people.


Thank you. I really don't know what to say! I tried to come up with something, but my heart is just too warm right now.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> You are welcome.
> That reminds me can anyone win more then one time?


That would be amazing!  I don't think we could win this time again, but there is still this:

Quote:


> The winner(s) also receive a chance to be paid for contributions to Overclock.net. Contribution examples include: commissioned editorial pieces that help answer questions that are often asked on the site (e.g. "which GPU should I buy with a $300 budget!") and help aggregate collective community sentiment on topics of interest to the community.


----------



## Sunz

I nominate Ramzinho because he always let people know about great discounts in the online deal section.


----------



## evilferret

Throwing my nomination for Ramzinho.

He's always searching for deals and loves helping people out.

Also want to throw a vote for twocables. He might not remember but he helped me out a bunch when I first joined.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

I'm throwing some Votes out for

rdr09 for anything AMD GPU related

PontiacGTX for being a very helpful OCNer

and KyadCK: for his knowledge on a great many things

rdr09 and PontiacGTX even helped me out when i first joined OCN


----------



## TwoCables

Wow. I just checked this thread's latest replies, and wow. Thank you, everyone. Really; I mean it.


----------



## Arizonian

First round of nominations I voted for members who've contributed to the Nvidia side of the forums.

Today I'm going to nominate members who've been very helpful on the AMD side of the forums on a daily basis helping members.

rdr09
Sgt Bilko
Roboyto
BradleyW
geggeg
sugarhell

Moderating I see them quite often answering other members questions.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Just as a heads up as I saw it asked, Yes you can only win once.

Thanks for all the entries guys.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

hah...


----------



## Peter Nixeus

We can nominate more than one person?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> We can nominate more than one person?


Yep! You can nominate as many people as you want, as many times as you want. The only rule is, once someone wins, they can't win again - but that doesn't mean that we aren't allowed to nominate them anymore.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Yep! You can nominate as many people as you want, as many times as you want. The only rule is, once someone wins, they can't win again - but that doesn't mean that we aren't allowed to nominate them anymore.


that's a good thing. cause if you can win more than once.. Two cables would win them all


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> that's a good thing. cause if you can win more than once.. Two cables would win them all


Yeah, and then I'd have a hard time deciding who to give my extra winnings to. :/


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Yeah, and then I'd have a hard time deciding who to give my extra winnings to. :/


I would have put it forward to the folding events.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> I would have put it forward to the folding events.


This gets my approval.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

I don't know if @Plan9 and @tompsonn have been nominated yet, but I'd like to nominate them for the help they provide in the programmers section. I might not post there a lot, but I do glean a lot of information from their help to others as I'm working to become a computer engineer/EE (of which I'm stuck learning C/C++/Java/variations-of-C, and I hate coding, but yolo).


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> First round of nominations I voted for members who've contributed to the Nvidia side of the forums.
> 
> Today I'm going to nominate members who've been very helpful on the AMD side of the forums on a daily basis helping members.
> 
> rdr09
> Sgt Bilko
> Roboyto
> BradleyW
> geggeg
> sugarhell
> 
> Moderating I see them quite often answering other members questions.


I was doing a vanity search because the @geggeg part never works for me, and saw this. Thanks for the nomination, Arizonian, I really appreciate it.

I want to continue this thread by nominating Occam Razor (tremendous help in the Nvidia sections) and Ramzinho (his threads in the online deals section were mostly what got me to register here).


----------



## TheReciever

I honestly think the laptop forums dont get enough credit for their efforts

@Imglidinhere

@thegreatsquare

We butt heads sometimes but I still appreciate the presence, even if its to correct my knowledge on gaming laptops


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Fast_Fate and Jakusonfire.

Both solid watercoolers that are now progressing onto community testing.

Both have good character and are very welcome in any of my threads.


----------



## VSG

I second both those nominations


----------



## Rebellion88

I nominate @TwoCables he is an asset to this forums, helps everyone and regardless of topic. Even on a question where simple explanation would suffice he goes into depth and really gives you a broad overview. Just a personal thank you too for all your help with threads I have started and I'm sure others will agree.


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

@Plan9 & @tompsonn They really know their stuff


----------



## BonzaiTree

I nominate @superhead91 for keeping OMPT alive with content, bruv. Very helpful to the thread.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> I nominate @superhead91 for keeping OMPT alive with content, bruv. Very helpful to the thread.












Thanks man


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebellion88*
> 
> I nominate @TwoCables he is an asset to this forums, helps everyone and regardless of topic. Even on a question where simple explanation would suffice he goes into depth and really gives you a broad overview. Just a personal thank you too for all your help with threads I have started and I'm sure others will agree.


Aw man.  You're welcome!


----------



## Paradigm84

I'd like to nominate @boredgunner and @Jixr, they are very helpful in many threads around the Keyboard section and it's appreciated.


----------



## chrisjames61

MDOCOD, the guys posts are amazing. He really goes the proverbial extra mile to help others.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Cmon,lets bump this biatch for glory!


----------



## AcEsSalvation

I cannot remember if mine were first the second quarter or third... Also don't know if I can nominate a mod.

Oh well, I nominate shilka, TwoCables, and Twerk. I know shilka and TwoCables won previously, but I still nominate.
EDIT: Forgot about PontiacGTX (sorry!)


----------



## Jackson889

I nominate [OCN] Ramzinho: because he gave me tons of good deals over the past year.. Best things ever, he did live deals support as well.. Best person ever


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> I cannot remember if mine were first the second quarter or third... Also don't know if I can nominate a mod.
> 
> Oh well, I nominate shilka, TwoCables, and Twerk. I know shilka and TwoCables won previously, but I still nominate.
> EDIT: Forgot about PontiacGTX (sorry!)


ah ,but I thought that I had voted for the third quarter,or i voted for the 2nd?

Then I vote for
@psyclum a good user which helps in air cooling/cases/gaming
@ehume good reviews on air cooling
@AcEsSalvation
@Blameless AIO Guru(lol)
@Soulwrath always helping
@BradleyW a guy who helps with his reviews and advises
@rdr09 helping with video cards(amd/nvidia)
@shilka


----------



## X-PREDATOR

id like to nominate
cakewalk_S
cravinmild
nukemaster
( gpu cool) richie_2010
Rainmaker91
DaveLT
pontiac gtx
the list is to long..


----------



## BradleyW

I nominate ACHILEE5.


----------



## nleksan

BNegative
Twocables
Ramzinho
Shilka
PontiacGTX
Jakusonfire
Rdr09
Geggeg

I may not always be in agreement with some opinions, but I have always respected these folks for theirs.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> BNegative
> Twocables
> Ramzinho
> Shilka
> PontiacGTX
> Jakusonfire
> Rdr09
> Geggeg
> 
> *I may not always be in agreement with some opinions, but I have always respected these folks for theirs.*


This is called reasonable discussion.

We need more of it.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> BNegative
> Twocables
> Ramzinho
> Shilka
> PontiacGTX
> Jakusonfire
> Rdr09
> Geggeg
> 
> I may not always be in agreement with some opinions, but I have always respected these folks for theirs.


This guy deserve a statue.. I'm not telling more.. But IRL.. he is more than helpful...

Also thanks for the nominations guys


----------



## tompsonn

Crap this is still going


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> BNegative
> Twocables
> Ramzinho
> Shilka
> PontiacGTX
> Jakusonfire
> Rdr09
> Geggeg
> 
> I may not always be in agreement with some opinions, but I have always respected these folks for theirs.


Nvm,








Thanks


----------



## Plan9

I'd forgotten about this thread. Thanks for the nomination guys


----------



## Heuchler

I nominate Ramzinho & AlphaC. both those guys make me visit the forums every few hours.


----------



## nleksan

Blameless
mdocd (one of the most level-headed, objective members, period; an apparently immense breadth of knowledge on topics relating to microprocessors, and both the willingness and aptitude to provide answers to questions in accompaniment by explanations of related topics written in a manner such that aforementioned complex theory/practice is easily understood by the reader independent of their own prior knowledge of the topic at hand)
zythe_eks
coachmark2 (I'm terrible with networking, and based on the fact that under the two networking sub-forums whenever I see Coachmark2's responses, the only parts I can read are the prepositions and exclamatory verbs, occasional descriptors, i.e. "THE wlan56ghafghhu8d IS jfkdl;safhdjk;shfjdab THE kfjdklsa; .... YEAH!"... I have been wanting to rearrange some home networking for a while, and I literally don't know anyone who would be better to ask, but first I'm waiting on my friend to finish coding the "universal automated real-time digital technobabble to idio-speak thesaurus" lest I receive the 'Shakespeare's "Thine Booke or Dickens' "A Tale of Two PC's" in modern network-speak', yet never be able to decode it







)


----------



## xH2L

Blameless


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Do the nominations carry over to the next quarter or will we have to nominate that person for consideration again next quarter?


----------



## MCCSolutions

Lots of good people on here lol, hard to name one!


----------



## Tec Savy

Completely agree with you.







I have recently joined OCN and I have forund all members are always eager to help those who need it. They share latest IT information and offer solutions to issues.

Keep up the great OCN Admin and Moderators.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCCSolutions*
> 
> Lots of good people on here lol, hard to name one!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Do the nominations carry over to the next quarter or will we have to nominate that person for consideration again next quarter?


They carry over to the next Quarter









I will be announcing the next round of winners today.


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Peter Nixeus*
> 
> Do the nominations carry over to the next quarter or will we have to nominate that person for consideration again next quarter?
> 
> 
> 
> They carry over to the next Quarter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be announcing the next round of winners today.
Click to expand...

NVM,... there are 2 quarter left


----------



## Wachisu

I nominate *PontiacGTX*, he helped me out BIG TIME. I also found *all* his posts usefull. Second nomination goes to *BradleyW*, helped me out with my GPU question XD Thank you all!


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wachisu*
> 
> I nominate *PontiacGTX*, he helped me out BIG TIME. I also found *all* his posts usefull. Second nomination goes to *BradleyW*, helped me out with my GPU question XD Thank you all!


Thank you for that nomination. I am always glad to help others on this forum.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> NVM,... there are 2 quarter left


I think you have this pocketed mate









Good luck.. i'd throw my nominations to

@PontiacGTX
@Rainmaker91
@nleksan
@geggeg AKA VSG

i wont nominate either twocables or shilka as these guys already have been noticed alot on the forum....


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wachisu*
> 
> I nominate *PontiacGTX*, he helped me out BIG TIME. I also found *all* his posts usefull. Second nomination goes to *BradleyW*, helped me out with my GPU question XD Thank you all!


well, at least from steam is easier to suggest something with more frequency







and waiting for an answer, Thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> I think you have this pocketed mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck.. i'd throw my nominations to
> 
> @PontiacGTX
> @Rainmaker91
> @nleksan
> @geggeg AKA VSG
> 
> i wont nominate either twocables or shilka as these guys already have been noticed alot on the forum....


still you have time to keep us updated on these deals and also have good ideas on solving someone´s request at hw concerns for that I have to nominate you

@Ramzinho


----------



## Rainmaker91

I'm a bit late in the game here but I ould like to put a few nominations in the loop as well:

@Ramzinho (always knows he best deals)
@richie_2010 (for his excellent work in helping with CLC mods on GPUs)

Then the following for their helpfulness in "the mod" threads (may be otherwhere as wel, but I follow mostly those threads):
@cravinmild
@Cakewalk_S
@0493mike
@Nukemaster
@X-PREDATOR

Good luck everyone


----------



## Tec Savy

In my opinion being nominated is also a prestigious thing, as people nominate you for your helpful friendly attitude in forum. I hope may the best person wins.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> I'm a bit late in the game here but I ould like to put a few nominations in the loop as well:
> 
> @Ramzinho (always knows he best deals)
> @richie_2010 (for his excellent work in helping with CLC mods on GPUs)
> 
> Then the following for their helpfulness in "the mod" threads (may be otherwhere as wel, but I follow mostly those threads):
> @cravinmild
> @Cakewalk_S
> @0493mike
> @Nukemaster
> @X-PREDATOR
> 
> Good luck everyone


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> I'm a bit late in the game here but I ould like to put a few nominations in the loop as well:
> 
> @Ramzinho (always knows he best deals)
> @richie_2010 (for his excellent work in helping with CLC mods on GPUs)
> 
> Then the following for their helpfulness in "the mod" threads (may be otherwhere as wel, but I follow mostly those threads):
> @cravinmild
> @Cakewalk_S
> @0493mike
> @Nukemaster
> @X-PREDATOR
> 
> Good luck everyone


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> well, at least from steam is easier to suggest something with more frequency
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and waiting for an answer, Thanks
> Well Thanks, I forgot you in my list ,even if I dont buy some of the product that you find at a good price, still you have time to keep us updated on these deals and also have good ideas on solving someone´s request at hw concerns for that I have to nominate you
> 
> @Ramzinho


thanks guys


----------



## Crouch

I nominate @Shilka for helping me in my hunt for a new PSU!


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> First round of nominations I voted for members who've contributed to the Nvidia side of the forums.
> 
> Today I'm going to nominate members who've been very helpful on the AMD side of the forums on a daily basis helping members.
> 
> rdr09
> Sgt Bilko
> Roboyto
> BradleyW
> geggeg
> sugarhell
> 
> Moderating I see them quite often answering other members questions.


I second Sgt Bilkco and add Journeymanmike and Gurtruude.


----------



## borkaman

I nominate @PontiacGTX for helping me overclocking my cpu and solving out gpu stutterings!


----------



## Raul-7

BradleyW


----------



## Plan9

This months votes go to everyone who posts in the Linux forum, including but not limited to @Shrak, @Rookie1337, @Xaero252, @enorbet2, @The Hundred Gunner, @Tadaen Sylvermane, @tom.slick. There's a lot of great advice and discussion that goes on in that forum which I think often gets overlooked by the rest of the OCN community (except for when they occasionally wonder in with a specific Linux / UNIX / server type question).


----------



## Peter Nixeus

There are alot of helpful and great people nominated here... Good luck to everyone!


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raul-7*
> 
> BradleyW


Thank you very much.


----------



## Rookie1337

I'm going to nominate again @Plan9, @Shrak, @enorbet2, @Xaero252, @Ferrari8608 and I'm sure there's some guys I'm forgetting but the Linux section is just too crowded with awesome members to list them all. Maybe we could nominate a whole section?


----------



## djthrottleboi

I nominate:

@OccamRazor | @skyn3t | @gagarin77 | @garikfox | and @BradleyW

I learned something from all of you and there's more people I learned from but the list is long so thank you guys for helping learn what i did.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I nominate:
> 
> @OccamRazor | @skyn3t | @gagarin77 | @garikfox | and @BradleyW


wow, another nomination! Thanks man! And congrats to Pontiac for all his nominations!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I nominate:
> 
> @OccamRazor | @skyn3t | @gagarin77 | @garikfox | and @BradleyW
> 
> 
> 
> wow, another nomination! Thanks man!
Click to expand...

lol no probz. note that 4 of those mod bios of some sort. you can see what i'm good at just from that.


----------



## k3mist

@BradleyW - Was very helpful, appreciate it man.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Another for BradleyW


----------



## cdoublejj

I nominate or another for @PontiacGTX and @TwoCables


----------



## dbmsts

I nominate PachAz.


----------



## exodus1500

I nominate @Ramzinho for his deals and other posts!


----------



## RedCloud88

I nominate @BradleyW for being so quick to help a fellow member. Thanks


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Many congratulations to our 3rd Quarter Winners:

3rd Quarter:

*@Blameless:* (General I.T Help)

*@BradleyW:* (ATI Help)

*@tompsonn:* (Programming Help)

A very big well done for all the great content and assistance you have provided the OCN community. We very much look forward to seeing more 

Please see the OP for details on how to claim your prize.

Enjoy your winnings !

Regards,

ENTERPRISE


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Grats Guys!


----------



## Ramzinho

Congrats to all the winners. i thought i had a shot this quarter









Congrats all


----------



## PontiacGTX

Just PMed to Blameless


----------



## Paradigm84

Congrats to the winners, well deserved!


----------



## BradleyW

I nominate *djthrottleboi*


----------



## djthrottleboi

congrats winners and thanks for the noms @BradleyW


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> Just PMed to Blameless


Yeah thanks for the heads up Pontiac...and a big thanks to the rest of the community for the nomination; a pleasant surprise.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Yeah thanks for the heads up Pontiac...and a big thanks to the rest of the community for the nomination; a pleasant surprise.


I'd also like to congrats Blameless and tompsson for their excellent work on OCN! Thanks so much for those who nominated me. I feel very honoured and privileged.


----------



## VSG

Congrats guys


----------



## Blameless

_Even though you know a thousand things, ask the man who knows one._ - Turkish Proverb
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I'd also like to congrats Blameless and tompsson for their excellent work on OCN! Thanks so much for those who nominated me. I feel very honoured and privileged.


Yeah, congratulations to yourself and Tompsson, as well a thank you to everyone on OCN who has been willing to share their knowledge and perspectives.


----------



## Plan9

Between your new found superuser status and this, it's been a busy few months on OCN for you tompsonn


----------



## BradleyW

Well, good luck to the next round of winners.


----------



## tompsonn

Holy expletive, thanks so much guys, and thanks for the PM Sean!!


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tompsonn*
> 
> Holy expletive, thanks so much guys, and thanks for the PM Sean!!


Well done buddy! We did it!


----------



## tompsonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plan9*
> 
> Between your new found superuser status and this, it's been a busy few months on OCN for you tompsonn


Yes indeedy


----------



## tompsonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Well done buddy! We did it!


Yup! Congrats to you and Blameless as well


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tompsonn*
> 
> Yup! Congrats to you and Blameless as well


Yup, once again congrats to you and Blameless. Both great members of this forums!


----------



## Lascombes

@BradleyW helped me out with a new build this afternoon. He answered all of my questions and even researched some for me. Very nice guy.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lascombes*
> 
> @BradleyW helped me out with a new build this afternoon. He answered all of my questions and even researched some for me. Very nice guy.


Thank you very much, I appreciate your kind comment.


----------



## Sean Webster

Congrats to all three of you, its great seeing you get a nice reward for all your help around here.


----------



## ZytheEKS

Grats to the winners. We've but one quarter left, are we going to be continuing this contest next year admins?


----------



## DizZz

I nominate @pcfoo for his articulate in depth posts and his willingness to share his vast knowledge of everything photography. Thanks for the continued helpful insight


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I nominate @PontiacGTX for their constant assistance and advice with building even more powerful rigs while sticking to the original poster's budgets. This person regularly provides additional insightful information, even if the OP doesn't always follow it, or even argues against the advice.

Another name that comes to mind would be @dman811 for constantly helping others out with [email protected] inquiries, setup, as well as how to tweak things to gain the highest PPD... Even if they're on an competing team for TC's!


----------



## X-PREDATOR

@nukemaster
@rainmaker
@cravinmild
@cakewalkS
@richi ..gpu cool
@luke cool
pontiac gtx


----------



## Sgt Bilko

I'm going to nominate

@Rdr09, @tsm106 and @sugarhell for AMD GPU related help

@FlailScHLAMP, @cssorkinman and @Johan45 for AMD FX help and advice


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I nominate @PontiacGTX for their constant assistance and advice with building even more powerful rigs while sticking to the original poster's budgets. This person regularly provides additional insightful information, even if the OP doesn't always follow it, or even argues against the advice.
> 
> Another name that comes to mind would be @dman811 for constantly helping others out with [email protected] inquiries, setup, as well as how to tweak things to gain the highest PPD... Even if they're on an competing team for TC's!


Thanks , i appreciate your opinion, the idea of helping is making clear all the choices that are available,the best that can solve the concern,helping with new information for future request









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> @nukemaster
> @rainmaker
> @cravinmild
> @cakewalkS
> @richi ..gpu cool
> @luke cool
> pontiac gtx


Thanks! to everyone you are a great community

I would like to nominate
@psyclum
@Rdr09
@Pioneerisloud
@Derko1
@Twerk
@PureBlackFire
@sugarhell


----------



## rdr09

For those who nominated me - i thank you guys. not sure why since i get to argue more in ocn than help. at any rate, i would like to nominate more than the list below but i hang out more in the amd side of things and unable to see others helping. so, if i miss you guys, i know others didn't. i nominate the following :

@twerk
@sugarhell
@PontiacGTX
@tsm106
@Sgt.Bilko
@PureBlackFire

thanks.


----------



## BradleyW

I think PontiacGTX will win this one!


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I think PontiacGTX will win this one!


Thanks for that, I hope too

PS. is that a nomination?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> Thanks for that, I hope too
> 
> PS. is that a nomination?


*@PontiacGTX*


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> LOL, I've already nominated you a while back.


I didnt see it. i just saw page 55th


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> I didnt see it. i just saw page 55th


We always end up on the same threads lol.

I also nominate:

@NoGuru
@dennyb
@ACHILEE5
@guttboy
@the9quad
@robilar
@grishkathefool
@R0ach
@nepas
@srsparky32
@Tehroot
@brettjv
@OC noob


----------



## nleksan

congratulations guys!

I guess I need to start being more helpful


----------



## Gregory14

i will vote for: PontiacGTX


----------



## dennyb

Bradley w ofcourse


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregory14*
> 
> i will vote for: PontiacGTX


Thank for your nomination, I appreciate it


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> For those who nominated me - i thank you guys. not sure why since i get to argue more in ocn than help. at any rate, i would like to nominate more than the list below but i hang out more in the amd side of things and unable to see others helping. so, if i miss you guys, i know others didn't. i nominate the following :
> 
> @twerk
> @sugarhell
> @PontiacGTX
> @tsm106
> @Sgt.Bilko
> @PureBlackFire
> 
> thanks.


Thanks for the nomination mate


----------



## ACharmingQuark

Shilka is pretty darn helpful - I bought UPS units for over a decade and he knows his power supply stuff cold.

So another vote for him as one of the best in a large group of doers of good on OCN.

ACQ


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dennyb*
> 
> Bradley w ofcourse


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'm going to nominate
> 
> @rdr09, @tsm106 and @sugarhell for AMD GPU related help
> 
> @FlailScHLAMP, @cssorkinman and @Johan45 for AMD FX help and advice


I second FlailScHLAMP, cssorkinman and Johan45 for all their help and advise and add Gurtruude for helping me get started.


----------



## mcg75

There is one name that sticks out like a sore thumb to me.

@stubass

During my short time in the marketplace, you could not miss this man's contributions.

He has over 4000 posts in the appraisals section helping people.

If he's not worthy of this award, nobody is.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> There is one name that sticks out like a sore thumb to me.
> 
> @stubass
> 
> During my short time in the marketplace, you could not miss this man's contributions.
> 
> He has over 4000 posts in the appraisals section helping people.
> 
> If he's not worthy of this award, nobody is.


Thanks @mcg75 much appreciate the nomination and your kind words


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

I know hes a senior mod but @alancsalt for all subject matter


----------



## GermanyChris

Sure

@Plan9

@Shrak

Linux subforum


----------



## alancsalt

An honour to be suggested here.. and I have to agree with mcg75 regarding stubass being an exceptionally helpful member.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> An honour to be suggested here.. and I have to agree with mcg75 regarding stubass being an exceptionally helpful member.


Thanks Salty but i would have to agree that you are too









so another nomination for @alancsalt


----------



## DaveLT

Has to be @tompsonn and @stubass for me









And ... No love for me?








Just kidding.


----------



## Paradigm84

Going to nominate people from the Keyboard section again, @Jixr, @HPE1000 and @boredgunner are all very helpful around the section.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Going to nominate people from the Keyboard section again, @Jixr, @HPE1000 and @boredgunner are all very helpful around the section.


I second all of these names! Somehow totally forgot about them in my initial nominations post, and all three of them area regularly helping out!


----------



## HPE1000

Thanks for the nomination









I nominate @Paradigm84 in return. Not for nominating me, but for the fact that they are very helpful to the members of the keyboard club as well as the work they put in managing the club and running the contests.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Thanks for the nomination
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I nominate @Paradigm84 in return. Not for nominating me, but for the fact that they are very helpful to the members of the keyboard club as well as the work they put in managing the club and running the contests.


Appreciated.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

http://www.overclock.net/u/406448/luke-cool

Luke Cool for not letting any1 step on his toes regardless if that person is correct or not
and for helping me with a few things


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I nominate @PontiacGTX for their constant assistance and advice with building even more powerful rigs while sticking to the original poster's budgets. This person regularly provides additional insightful information, even if the OP doesn't always follow it, or even argues against the advice.
> 
> Another name that comes to mind would be @dman811 for constantly helping others out with [email protected] inquiries, setup, as well as how to tweak things to gain the highest PPD... Even if they're on an competing team for TC's!


My first nom







, thanks Wulfe, I plan to help out a lot more again now that I'm all moved in and have internet at my new house. I have to nominate @Paradigm84 and @Jixr. Although I haven't bought a mechanical keyboard I have definitely noticed how incredibly helpful both of these people are in the keyboard section.


----------



## Plan9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> Sure
> 
> @Plan9
> 
> @Shrak
> 
> Linux subforum


Cheers mate


----------



## mrcheese113

I nominate@PontiacGTX. I just built my new tower from scratch with no knowledge on hardware whatsoever. I gave a price, what I hope to do with it, what I used to own, etc. and he came through with several lists and recommendations, as well as keeping me up to date on several good sales that made this tower's overall price even better!

This tower works AMAZING and I'm glad that I consulted his help!

Original thread with our discussion (as well as help from several others): http://www.overclock.net/t/1506947/building-a-new-rig-from-scratch-with-little-to-no-experience


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrcheese113*
> 
> I nominate@PontiacGTX. I just built my new tower from scratch with no knowledge on hardware whatsoever. I gave a price, what I hope to do with it, what I used to own, etc. and he came through with several lists and recommendations, as well as keeping me up to date on several good sales that made this tower's overall price even better!
> 
> This tower works AMAZING and I'm glad that I consulted his help!
> 
> Original thread with our discussion (as well as help from several others): http://www.overclock.net/t/1506947/building-a-new-rig-from-scratch-with-little-to-no-experience


Thanks for your nomination,I think that next time I have to explain some details about the build to help also with sharing some information


----------



## Wachisu

Hereby I nominate @PontiacGTX. Around 5/6 weeks ago I posted a thread asking about my build. PontiacGTX was kind enough to make a whole new build for me since my build kinda... sucked so to say. He gave a whole list of parts and explained to me WHY he chose them. Down the road he actually taught me a lot of things and i added him on steam just to be sure! I built my computer yesterday and man! It was kinda tough for a newbie like me. I was lucky enough to have Pontiac on Steam where he helped me for EIGHT, yes EIGHT (8) hours straight to get my pc up and running ( didn't connect the freaking cpu cable haha.

Once again, @PontiacGTX, you are one of a kind. Truly amazing member <3. Peace!


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wachisu*
> 
> Hereby I nominate @PontiacGTX. Around 5/6 weeks ago I posted a thread asking about my build. PontiacGTX was kind enough to make a whole new build for me since my build kinda... sucked so to say. He gave a whole list of parts and explained to me WHY he chose them. Down the road he actually taught me a lot of things and i added him on steam just to be sure! I built my computer yesterday and man! It was kinda tough for a newbie like me. I was lucky enough to have Pontiac on Steam where he helped me for EIGHT, yes EIGHT (8) hours straight to get my pc up and running ( didn't connect the freaking cpu cable haha.
> 
> Once again, @PontiacGTX, you are one of a kind. Truly amazing member <3. Peace!


I wasnt all the 8 hours connected, and I forgot to ask some question thats why I didnt figure out what was wrong







, Thanks


----------



## BradleyW

I nominate @skupples for all the water cooling help.


----------



## gdubc

I'll second @skupples. A genuinely good dude.


----------



## VSG

Skuppy is a nice guys for sure


----------



## Plan9

It's funny how votes for individuals are grouped like this.


----------



## VSG

Not surprising really, there are so many helpful people here that thinking of 1 in particular is not easy. So when a name pops up, you either have a yes or no agreement with it.


----------



## Plan9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Not surprising really, there are so many helpful people here that thinking of 1 in particular is not easy. So when a name pops up, you either have a yes or no agreement with it.


Fair point. Just seemed odd to me because they're not names I recognised. But this is a large forum so that last part isn't surprising.


----------



## VSG

Yeah.. When I see the names from the Linux or peripherals subsections, I rarely recognize them myself but doesn't mean they aren't helpful.


----------



## Plan9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Yeah.. When I see the names from the Linux or peripherals subsections, I rarely recognize them myself but doesn't mean they aren't helpful.


It wasn't the peoples helpfulness I was sceptical of. It was the clustering of votes. A cynical person might assume there was some campaigning happening via PM. However you've offered a buoyant explanation.


----------



## VSG

lol I wouldn't count it out but there you go


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plan9*
> 
> It's funny how votes for individuals are grouped like this.


That's easy to explain. If some suggests someone, and someone comes along and agrees with that suggestion, they too suggest that suggested suggestion.


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> That's easy to explain. If some suggests someone, and someone comes along and agrees with that suggestion, they too suggest that suggested suggestion.


that was mainly the suggestion?


----------



## Wheezo

@tictoc + @DarkRyder - For their help and contributions to the BOINC section of the forum.

&

@AlphaC - For his/her overall knowledge on all things relating to computers and hardware.

&

@Tjj226 Angel + OC'ing Noob - For their knowledge in the Soundcard and A/V Section of the forum.

All these folks are very professional on the site and IMO deserve a nomination.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> that was mainly the suggestion?


Suggestively yes.


----------



## GoldenTiger

I only just saw this thread for the first time, but I'm guessing if someone has a black name they already have been nominated/received it? If not, I'd suggest @szeged for a nomination







.


----------



## dman811

Black name means that person has an OC'd account.


----------



## Klocek001

*inedenimadam* helps a lot of sandy/ivy/asrock users, I'd like to nominate him.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

A lot of folding related nominations:

@BWG for handling everything folding related.
@dman811 for so much help in folding threads.
@WhiteWulfe for helping in folding threads.


----------



## dman811

Awesome, thank you Aces!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Oh wow! Thanks Aces! I need to get a new phone (or a car charger!) so I can help out more often at work. Silly battery is acting up now, but then again it is almost two years old.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Double post to nominate @doyll for regularly going above and beyond with his exemplary help in the air cooling section!


----------



## Peter Nixeus

I nominate @dman811 for helping the folding team break records.

I also nominate @Ramzinho for NOT making my wallet safe!


----------



## dman811

Thank you so much Peter, you've got no idea how much that means to me.


----------



## TERMiNAL

I'd like to nominate @PontiacGTX for all of his help in the past 3 weeks. He suggested a build to me on OCN when I was looking for a direction to follow for a new build, added me on Steam and since then has answered all of my questions I had to ask, met all my budget requirements, now its all built and I've never been happier with my computer, so much performance its unbelievable!

I have since then updated my rig and should be available to see on my signature.

Thanks again dude, very much appreciated!


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TERMiNAL*
> 
> I'd like to nominate @PontiacGTX for all of his help in the past 3 weeks. He suggested a build to me on OCN when I was looking for a direction to follow for a new build, added me on Steam and since then has answered all of my questions I had to ask, met all my budget requirements, now its all built and I've never been happier with my computer, so much performance its unbelievable!
> 
> I have since then updated my rig and should be available to see on my signature.
> 
> Thanks again dude, very much appreciated!


you`re welcome.it`s good to know that you are satisfied with your pc.

I hope we could play some day with an origin game


----------



## DMatthewStewart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fedrosishere*
> 
> I nominate *richie_2010* as he gave me for free, some parts overseas that were missing for my loop. He volunteered by him self and just gave them, i really respect this guy and if all, i would love it if he gets what he deserves by winning this Nomination. Just think about it, who would have send parts for free overseas to a total stranger? Not many i presume.
> 
> Also *shilka*, as many will nominate him for his expertise in PSUs, he actually saved my Rig as he told me to change my old PSU . After a week, that PSU failed on my HTPC and burned the mobo. Without him, i would have lost my gaming rig and much money with it. Thank you sir!
> 
> Fedros S.


I second the nomination of *shilka* he also helped me along with PSU issues, expained things to me that I wouldve never known - like why my PSU went from the approve list to no longer being on it...its was an end of line/production run consideration. But he always takes the time to explain things to people rather than just blast them a link. Of course, he includes links too


----------



## ZytheEKS

Got one more lot of winners before the year and in extent the contest is over.







G'uck everyone.

-Z


----------



## Nomad692000

+1 for shilka


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nomad692000*
> 
> +1 for shilka


Well deserved, he already won the first quarter's contest.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Honestly, I think he deserves to win again.


----------



## Plan9

Since this is the last quarter and voting is low, is it worth counting up the votes from previous months and adding them to this round? There was quite a few people (myself included) who had a few votes previously but don't feel it's right to ask our forum-friends to re-vote.


----------



## skitz9417

I have to nominate PointacGTx He Has helped me so much with cpu chosses and motherboards and plus he give you heaps of info what you should choose


----------



## thestraw0039

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plan9*
> 
> This months votes go to everyone who posts in the Linux forum, including but not limited to @Shrak, @Rookie1337, @Xaero252, @enorbet2, @The Hundred Gunner, @Tadaen Sylvermane, @tom.slick. There's a lot of great advice and discussion that goes on in that forum which I think often gets overlooked by the rest of the OCN community (except for when they occasionally wonder in with a specific Linux / UNIX / server type question).


Put me down for this plus @Plan9


----------



## PontiacGTX

Thanks skitz9417,
I would like to nominate to
@rdr09 helping on the hawaii/tahiti threads
@ehume who has helped on the air cooling forum many times
@Blameless his knowledge fits on all the fields of the computing,it is awesome
@Boredgunner he has a vast knowledge in games and a really good point of view for them
@Derko1 also has a good taste recommending games
@Psyclum a big knowledge in theory of airflow and also in cases
@Sugarhell good knowledge in the field of Game dev
@Sin0822 vast knowledge on Gigabyte Motherboards and also reviewing hardware of all kind
@TheBlademaster01 vasy knowledge in hardware in general
@Twerk Knowledge in PSU fields
@CoachMark2 networking knowledge
@PureBlackFire Good advises on the HW field in general
@pioneerisloud Vast knowledge in some fields and good HW advises
@Stubass for his time on the appraisals


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> Thanks skitz9417,
> I would like to nominate to
> @rdr09 helping on the hawaii/tahiti threads
> @ehume who has helped on the air cooling forum many times
> @Blameless his knowledge fits on all the fields of the computing,it is awesome
> @Boredgunner he has a vast knowledge in games and a really good point of view for them
> @Derko1 also has a good taste recommending games
> @Psyclum a big knowledge in theory of airflow and also in cases
> @Sugarhell good knowledge in the field of Game dev
> @Sin0822 vast knowledge on Gigabyte Motherboards and also reviewing hardware of all kind
> @TheBlademaster01 vasy knowledge in hardware in general
> @Twerk Knowledge in PSU fields
> @CoachMark2 networking knowledge
> @PureBlackFire Good advises on the HW field in general
> @pioneerisloud Vast knowledge in some fields and good HW advises
> @Stubass for his time on the appraisals


I'll second Boredgunner!


----------



## Aparition

+1 @TheBlademaster01

Love his Jazz, hardware knowledge, and cool guy to have a conversation with.


----------



## dman811

+1 to @TheBlademaster01, he's also got extensive knowledge of folding, especially when it comes to Linux.


----------



## djthrottleboi

This is the last round?


----------



## dman811

Oh, @djthrottleboi as well for his help modifying the vBIOS of GPUs for anyone who asks.


----------



## Plan9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestraw0039*
> 
> Put me down for this plus @Plan9


Thanks mate


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Oh, @djthrottleboi
> as well for his help modifying the vBIOS of GPUs for anyone who asks.


Thank you. I appreciate the nomination.


----------



## stubass

@PontiacGTX for his help in cooling and general PC building advice


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> @PontiacGTX for his help in cooling and general PC building advice


Thanks stubass I appreciate your nomination


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> Thanks skitz9417,
> I would like to nominate to
> @rdr09 helping on the hawaii/tahiti threads
> @ehume who has helped on the air cooling forum many times
> @Blameless his knowledge fits on all the fields of the computing,it is awesome
> @Boredgunner he has a vast knowledge in games and a really good point of view for them
> @Derko1 also has a good taste recommending games
> @Psyclum a big knowledge in theory of airflow and also in cases
> @Sugarhell good knowledge in the field of Game dev
> @Sin0822 vast knowledge on Gigabyte Motherboards and also reviewing hardware of all kind
> @TheBlademaster01 vasy knowledge in hardware in general
> @Twerk Knowledge in PSU fields
> @CoachMark2 networking knowledge
> @PureBlackFire Good advises on the HW field in general
> @pioneerisloud Vast knowledge in some fields and good HW advises
> @Stubass for his time on the appraisals


thx for the nomination. however i do not deserve the nomination due to my inactivity in OCN in the last year. i would rather see someone more active (such as PontiacGTX) win the award.


----------



## mrvirtualboy

I'd like to nominate @Jedi Mind Trick.

I've been relatively low on money lately and simultaneously trying to build a new PC, because I'm currently borrowing one from a friend. He must have noticed my low budget in the thread I made asking for recommendations on a CPU, because he PM'd me saying that he'd send me a 7750 for free as a way to help out.

I honestly can't describe how much that means to me. Between the friendly, helpful posts he made in my thread and this unprecedented act of kindness, I'd be elated to see him win.


----------



## overvolted

I regurgitate info everyone already knows and ask questions no one cares about better than anyone listed thus far. I nominate myself.


----------



## Cybertox

We should have other nominations other than "helpful".


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> thx for the nomination. however i do not deserve the nomination due to my inactivity in OCN in the last year. i would rather see someone more active (such as PontiacGTX) win the award.


Thanks psyclum but stil my nomination for every people i mention stays


----------



## DizZz

I'd like to nominate @alancsalt, @Arizonian, @5entinel, and @Bitemarks and bloodstains for their dedication to OCN and for all of the advice and support they've given me over the last year.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> I'd like to nominate @alancsalt, @Arizonian, @5entinel, and @Bitemarks and bloodstains for their dedication to OCN and for all of the advice and support they've given me over the last year.


Good list, let's add you as well.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrvirtualboy*
> 
> I'd like to nominate @Jedi Mind Trick.
> 
> I've been relatively low on money lately and simultaneously trying to build a new PC, because I'm currently borrowing one from a friend. He must have noticed my low budget in the thread I made asking for recommendations on a CPU, because he PM'd me saying that he'd send me a 7750 for free as a way to help out.
> 
> I honestly can't describe how much that means to me. Between the friendly, helpful posts he made in my thread and this unprecedented act of kindness, I'd be elated to see him win.


Thanks for the nomination! I know that I can't help out every one that is in a similar situation, but I try.

I also hate seeing my [growing collection of] pc components not being used, when someone else could benefit from them, I just wish somethings were more useful so that someone else would be able to use them (G6950 I am looking at you).


----------



## Fremish

Nevermind -He was already nominated! :0


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fremish*
> 
> Nevermind -He was already nominated! :0


nominations can be done any quantity of times


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fremish*
> 
> Nevermind -He was already nominated! :0


They get counted up. A better word would be Voting.


----------



## Fremish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> They get counted up. A better word would be Voting.


He already won







Number 1


----------



## Oliveriana

I thought my computer funda galaxy alpha was powerful


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Thanks for the nominations guys. We will list another set of winners for Q4 2014 in the new year 2015


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Haha, shilka is Phaedrus 2.0.


hmm..but yeah..kinda.
..and pretty much.


----------



## TheGrayDon10

If no one has nominated him, I vote Schmuckley.


----------



## ZytheEKS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Thanks for the nominations guys. We will list another set of winners for Q4 2014 in the new year 2015


Will this "competition" continue next year, or was it just a 2014 thing?

-Z


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZytheEKS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Thanks for the nominations guys. We will list another set of winners for Q4 2014 in the new year 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will this "competition" continue next year, or was it just a 2014 thing?
> 
> -Z
Click to expand...

As far as I am aware, yes it will continue


----------



## lanofsong

I would like to nominate @TheBlademaster01 for his help with Linux OS and also putting together/updating the GPU PPD database.








I would also like to nominate @djthrottleboi, who i found to be incredibly knowledgeable and helpful in the 660 forum and for helping modifying BIOS (many times - big thank you).


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> I would like to nominate @TheBlademaster01 for his help with Linux OS and also putting together/updating the GPU PPD database.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would also like to nominate @djthrottleboi, who i found to be incredibly knowledgeable and helpful in the 660 forum and for helping modifying BIOS (many times - big thank you).


Thank you for the nomination though I really think I don't deserve it because anybody can mod gpu's. I'm just helping those who don't know how and want help.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Thank you for the nomination though I really think I don't deserve it because anybody can mod gpu's. I'm just helping those who don't know how and want help.


While it's true that technically anyone can, knowing what you're doing and then offering help is definitely worth the nomination. I'll second the nomination for you ^_^


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Thank you for the nomination though I really think I don't deserve it because anybody can mod gpu's. I'm just helping those who don't know how and want help.
> 
> 
> 
> While it's true that technically anyone can, knowing what you're doing and then offering help is definitely worth the nomination. I'll second the nomination for you ^_^
Click to expand...

thanks whitewulfe I really appreciate that and thanks for the nomination as well.


----------



## vilius572

I will also nominate @djthrottleboi for being such a helpful person in all situations. He saved my butt quite a few times with GPU flashing, overclocking and all kind of different issues like BSOD


----------



## gdubc

I think I will put in another nomination for @Lutro0. The man has always been great on sharing the knowledge.


----------



## Fremish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> I think I will put in another nomination for @Lutro0. The man has always been great on sharing the knowledge.


Agreed.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> I think I will put in another nomination for @Lutro0. The man has always been great on sharing the knowledge.


Definitely, he is a great guy, very helpful and understanding.


----------



## kckyle

i nominate themadhatterxxx for his generous contribution to his community from donating parts to us students with a ramen noodle budget.









and Conspiracy, he saved me so much time and money and his explanation and knowledge in the field of camera is quite remarkable.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> i nominate themadhatterxxx for his generous contribution to his community from donating parts to us students with a ramen noodle budget.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Conspiracy, he saved me so much time and money and his explanation and knowledge in the field of camera is quite remarkable.


in my house all we have is ramen noodles and water. Half the time we dont even have the water.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> It almost sounds like you haven't experienced ramen chips.


lol our chip was eating them straight from the package growing up with the seasoning packet as the topping. i grew up living on ramen breakfast lunch and dinner


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> OK, so you do know what they are. I find them to be amazing, yet highly unhealthy.


if you are referring to the fried version i make those. i think i have had most forms of ramen. slightly wet the noodle after breaking em up and season tops and microwave. till golden brown


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZytheEKS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> It almost sounds like you haven't experienced ramen chips.
> 
> 
> 
> You plebeians have obviously never enjoyed the high class delicacy of a ramen waffle
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't had high class cuisine until you've eaten ramen waffles.
> 
> -Z
Click to expand...

we got chicken, beef, oriental, pork, creamy chicken, roasted chicken, roast beef, chili's and 48 more flavors of waffle. now that i have to try too bad we cant afford the waffle maker.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> I think I will put in another nomination for @Lutro0. The man has always been great on sharing the knowledge.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fremish*
> 
> Agreed.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Definitely, he is a great guy, very helpful and understanding.


Wow thanks guys, I always enjoy doing the sleeving FAQ, Videos, and helping the community - for such a hugely popular hobby as sleeving is, it still needs so much more information to be shared - that and I love when people can find the information they need to get into the great hobby of sleeving!







Thanks again!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

I am please to announce the next set of winners for the Q4 of 2014 are the following:

4th Quarter:

*PontiacGTX:* (PC Build Assistance & PC Components)

*TheBlademaster01:* (Folding Assistance/Linux Knowledge)

*stubass:* (Marketplace Appraisals)

Thanks for all the help you provide the community. Please follow the directions in the OP to claim your prize 

Also as a note, when nominating please be sure to give as reason for each nominations, we appreciate all the nominations but it is hard when no reason is given for them, so please be sure to add one 

Congratulations guys.

Regards,

E


----------



## BonzaiTree

TheMasterBlader01 definitely deserves it!









Cheers buddy.


----------



## StormX2

can i be the Off-Topic helpful guy


----------



## PontiacGTX

First at I would like to congratulate to TheBlademaster01 and Stubass because the time they have in the forum helping any mate that needs help, they have/had time to reply to those concerns sharing their knowledge.the reward for their work has been achieved.Congratulation Guys.

Then I would like to thank to the Overclock.net community where everyday there is something new to learn about and I am happy to try to solve their issues or proposed goals.

And Thanks to the Staff in OCN for doing this contest.

Pals, you are awesome.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> can i be the Off-Topic helpful guy


No, that's also Blade.







Congratulations to the classiest man in the OMPT!


----------



## nvidiaftw12

I'm going to make my one yearly on-topic post, and say that I have to vote for Blademaster, because while he helps in on-topic, he's also cool enough to hang out in off-topic. And that's the only place I go enough to have a qualified vote.

Dun even care if this is just nominations either.


----------



## DizZz

Congrats guys, well deserved


----------



## dman811

Definitely well deserved TBM01!


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> First at I would like to congratulate to TheBlademaster01 and Stubass because the time they have in the forum helping any mate that needs help, they have/had to reply to those concerns sharing their knowledge.the reward for their work has been achieved.Congratulation Guys.
> 
> Then I would like to thank to the Overclock.net community where everyday there is something new to learn about and I am happy to try to solve their issues or proposed goals.
> 
> And Thanks to the Staff in OCN for doing this contest.
> 
> Pals, you are awesome.


Thank you @PontiacGTX and everyone here on OCN.. Also a big thanks to the staff


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> I am please to announce the next set of winners for the Q4 of 2014 are the following:
> 
> 4th Quarter:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Winners
> 
> 
> 
> *PontiacGTX:* (PC Build Assistance & PC Components)
> 
> *TheBlademaster01:* (Folding Assistance/Linux Knowledge)
> 
> *stubass:* (Marketplace Appraisals)
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the help you provide the community. Please follow the directions in the OP to claim your prize
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also as a note, when nominating please be sure to give as reason for each nominations, we appreciate all the nominations but it is hard when no reason is given for them, so please be sure to add one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations guys.
> 
> Regards,
> E


Congrats gentlemen well deserved.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I am please to announce the next set of winners for the Q4 of 2014 are the following:
> 
> 4th Quarter:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Winners
> 
> 
> 
> *PontiacGTX:* (PC Build Assistance & PC Components)
> 
> *TheBlademaster01:* (Folding Assistance/Linux Knowledge)
> 
> *stubass:* (Marketplace Appraisals)
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the help you provide the community. Please follow the directions in the OP to claim your prize
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also as a note, when nominating please be sure to give as reason for each nominations, we appreciate all the nominations but it is hard when no reason is given for them, so please be sure to add one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations guys.
> 
> Regards,
> E
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats gentlemen well deserved.
Click to expand...

Thank you









Plus congrats to all the winners throughout the year







Also thanks for all those who nominated me


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> TheMasterBlader01 definitely deserves it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers buddy.


Thanks Clint








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> First at I would like to congratulate to TheBlademaster01 and Stubass because the time they have in the forum helping any mate that needs help, they have/had time to reply to those concerns sharing their knowledge.the reward for their work has been achieved.Congratulation Guys.
> 
> Then I would like to thank to the Overclock.net community where everyday there is something new to learn about and I am happy to try to solve their issues or proposed goals.
> 
> And Thanks to the Staff in OCN for doing this contest.
> 
> Pals, you are awesome.


Same to you Pontiac, keep up the good work








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> No, that's also Blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations to the classiest man in the OMPT!


D'awww, the unicorn being cynical again. What's new







?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> I'm going to make my one yearly on-topic post, and say that I have to vote for Blademaster, because while he helps in on-topic, he's also cool enough to hang out in off-topic. And that's the only place I go enough to have a qualified vote.
> 
> Dun even care if this is just nominations either.


Thanks for traveling all the way from most off-topic of off-topic outskirts of OCN just to make this nomination nVidia








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Definitely well deserved TBM01!


Thanks dman.

On that note. I'd like to nominate @Paradigm84 for doing a mighty fine job at managing the peripherals section and adding a new dimension to OCN. Also, @dman811 for restructuring and leading the folding section. Young kid with some serious amount of leadership capabilities.


----------



## djthrottleboi

congrats everyone and thank you for being very helpful.


----------



## Paradigm84

Thanks for the nomination Blade.


----------



## dman811

Big thanks for the nomination Blade, I do what I can.


----------



## Hukkel

Congrats TBM01! You truely are always around when I need help. Well deserved.


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> 1 Up to my boy in the sky @Syrillian peace and love
> 
> for real though the first thoughts to come to mind are people not here for 1 or more reasons...
> 
> ok so then, normal members (no particular order):
> 
> @TwoCables
> 
> @TheBlademaster01
> 
> @compuman145
> 
> Mods etc.
> 
> @Tator Tot
> 
> @pioneerisloud
> 
> most members of The Socket 939 Appreciation Club and Knowledgebase [Official]


I voted for blade before it was cool


----------



## BonzaiTree

Oh yeah? Well I voted for myself before I was cool!

...wait what, I'm still not cool?

Well whatever my point still stands!


----------



## PontiacGTX

For this new quarter
I would like to nominate
@ehume for all his reviews on air cooling
@PureBlackFire Hardware build and upgrade suggestions
@iRushsuggestions on hardware upgrades and components suggestins
@Psyclum helping on the air cooling and cases subforum
@Boredgunner has a vast knowledge in games,modding games and reviewing them.
@Sin0822 knowledgeable about Gigabyte Products and also on intel OCing
@Twerkknows about PSU field and Cooling terms
@CoachMark2 for the knetworking field
@Pioneerisloud good suggestions in general hardware
@rdr09 helps in the AMD GPU`s troubleshooting and in general GPUs
@tsm106helping on the AMD and General GPU forums
@KyadCK knowledge in AMD hardware
@Sugarhell helps on some hardware-software troubleshooting on video cards aswell GPU suggestions
@AcEsSalvation Hardware Upgrade and Components suggestion
@soulwrath For CPUs and GPUs advices on the forum
@ZealotKi11er Helping on the video card troubleshooting and suggestion
@brucethemoose Hardware Upgrade and Components suggestion
@p4inkill3r Hardware Upgrade and Components suggestion
@Ramzinho Deal poster and also good suggestions for hardware
@BinaryDemon GPU and General hardware advices
@Tjj226 AngelHardware upgrades and components suggestions
@Penicilyn GPU and CPU advices
@XanderTheGoober Build suggestions and upgrade suggestions
@Lord Xeb For hardware upgrade suggestions and helping on the GPU General subforum


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

I just recently learned about this thread, so I have not put a heck of a lot of thought into this list. I will probably edit the list as the days go by with more people.

For starters I would like to nominate.....

@OCnoob because he will bend over backwards for the OCN audio community.

@pez for help with audio products.

@PontiacGTX for help with PC builds.

@p4inkill3r for help with PC builds.

@shilka for help with the power supplies.

@Totally Dubbed for help with audio products.

Again, if I forgot someone, please understand that I WILL be editing the list.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I just recently learned about this thread, so I have not put a heck of a lot of thought into this list. I will probably edit the list as the days go by with more people.
> 
> For starters I would like to nominate.....
> 
> @OCnoob because he will bend over backwards for the OCN audio community.
> 
> @pez for help with audio products.
> 
> @PontiacGTX for help with PC builds.
> 
> @p4inkill3r for help with PC builds.
> 
> @shilka for help with the power supplies.
> 
> @Totally Dubbed for help with audio products.
> 
> Again, if I forgot someone, please understand that I WILL be editing the list.


thanks bud
EDIT:
But I'm quitting on helping out on OCN, ever again. So this is pointless as a nomination.
Been nominated a few times by members though, and I'm blessed to have been nominated


----------



## Techie007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> thanks bud
> EDIT:
> But I'm quitting on helping out on OCN, ever again. So this is pointless as a nomination.
> Been nominated a few times by members though, and I'm blessed to have been nominated


 Aww, but we like you anyway! Yes, here's another nomination for @Totally Dubbed.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techie007*
> 
> Aww, but we like you anyway! Yes, here's another nomination for @Totally Dubbed.


aww <3


----------



## BonzaiTree

I nominate @TheLAWNOOB for helping out with the hard hitting issues we deal with in Off-topic, specifically OMPT.


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGrayDon10*
> 
> If no one has nominated him, I vote Schmuckley.


Why i thank you


----------



## Lord Xeb

I nominate Admin, because without him, OCN would never even exist.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*
> 
> I nominate Admin, because without him, OCN would never even exist.


So he'd be giving money to himself?

Also, he hasn't been on OCN in about a year last I checked...the senior mods are the ones keeping this shindig going (day to day at least).


----------



## Schmuckley

I nominate B & B
for keeping OCN spam-free


----------



## Lord Xeb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*
> 
> I nominate Admin, because without him, OCN would never even exist.
> 
> 
> 
> So he'd be giving money to himself?
> Also, he hasn't been on OCN in about a year last I checked...the senior mods are the ones keeping this shindig going (day to day at least).
Click to expand...

It was a joke...


----------



## PhilWrir

Admin may not log in, but being as hes...well...the site admin...I hardly think he needs to log in to see whats up


----------



## AcEsSalvation

+1
Pretty sure he has had streaks of not signing in before, but he is still here and around. That is merely a sign in account as PhilWrir said, I wouldn't doubt he has a secondary account to stay invisible. Also, pretty sure Gappo and Enterprise have ways of contacting him at any time.


----------



## stubass

I thought i would bump this as it carries on this year...

I am going to put together a new list of nominations nextweek


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> I thought i would bump this as it carries on this year...
> 
> I am going to put together a new list of nominations nextweek


i was thinking the same


----------



## Lord Xeb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> I thought i would bump this as it carries on this year...
> 
> I am going to put together a new list of nominations nextweek


I will have to do the same.

I nominate myself.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Actually, that's a good nomination. I nominate Lord Xeb for data/backup advise and his awesome thread with his work stories.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Ah shucks. I gotta put a few updates on my thread.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Here are the ones I think are most helpful:

@Sean Webster - His help with Windows and Hard Drives in general
@BradleyW - General help throughout the forums
@stubass - Help with appraisals and help throughout the forums.
@PontiacGTX - He always seems to be in the threads I am in. Very helpful guy
@Lady Fitzgerald - Here is a lady who always seems to stalk me and is very help within the hard drive subforum
@DuckieHo - This man is a monster. His knowledge within many areas and his help as a mod here on OCN puts him on my list.
@KyleMart06 - Very helpful in the Mac Subforum.
@Xylene - As with Kyle, very helpful within the Mac Subforum
@GermanyChris Very helpful with the Mac Subfurms and within the linux subforums
@frickfrock999 - His oh so very amusing articles he finds for the news section.
@Chipp This guy does a lot behind the scenes and deserves to be mentioned.
@Bitemarks and bloodstains - Goes without saying anything here. Spam slayer and moderating android.

There are many more whom I have not mentioned and are not coming to mind.


----------



## KyleMart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*
> 
> Here are the ones I think are most helpful:
> 
> @Sean Webster - His help with Windows and Hard Drives in general
> @BradleyW - General help throughout the forums
> @stubass - Help with appraisals and help throughout the forums.
> @PontiacGTX - He always seems to be in the threads I am in. Very helpful guy
> @Lady Fitzgerald - Here is a lady who always seems to stalk me and is very help within the hard drive subforum
> @DuckieHo - This man is a monster. His knowledge within many areas and his help as a mod here on OCN puts him on my list.
> @KyleMart06 - Very helpful in the Mac Subforum.
> @Xylene - As with Kyle, very helpful within the Mac Subforum
> @GermanyChris Very helpful with the Mac Subfurms and within the linux subforums
> @frickfrock999 - His oh so very amusing articles he finds for the news section.
> @Chipp This guy does a lot behind the scenes and deserves to be mentioned.
> @Bitemarks and bloodstains - Goes without saying anything here. Spam slayer and moderating android.
> 
> There are many more whom I have not mentioned and are not coming to mind.


Thank you Xeb! I try my best to contribute when I can. Xeb as always is methodical and knows the right questions to ask. He has helped me out of binds with customer computers too.

I would also like to put in a good word for @Xylene and @GermanyChris. They have much to add and very helpful. Xylene is a great Mac tech and knows that field VERY well.


----------



## Cybertox

Can I nominate a moderator or nominations can be applied only to regular members?


----------



## dman811

I nominate @lanofsong and @msgclb especially for the recent help they've been giving in the [email protected] section.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleMart06*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*
> 
> Here are the ones I think are most helpful:
> 
> @Sean Webster - His help with Windows and Hard Drives in general
> @BradleyW - General help throughout the forums
> @stubass - Help with appraisals and help throughout the forums.
> @PontiacGTX - He always seems to be in the threads I am in. Very helpful guy
> @Lady Fitzgerald - Here is a lady who always seems to stalk me and is very help within the hard drive subforum
> @DuckieHo - This man is a monster. His knowledge within many areas and his help as a mod here on OCN puts him on my list.
> @KyleMart06 - Very helpful in the Mac Subforum.
> @Xylene - As with Kyle, very helpful within the Mac Subforum
> @GermanyChris Very helpful with the Mac Subfurms and within the linux subforums
> @frickfrock999 - His oh so very amusing articles he finds for the news section.
> @Chipp This guy does a lot behind the scenes and deserves to be mentioned.
> @Bitemarks and bloodstains - Goes without saying anything here. Spam slayer and moderating android.
> 
> There are many more whom I have not mentioned and are not coming to mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Xeb! I try my best to contribute when I can. Xeb as always is methodical and knows the right questions to ask. He has helped me out of binds with customer computers too.
> 
> I would also like to put in a good word for @Xylene and @GermanyChris. They have much to add and very helpful. Xylene is a great Mac tech and knows that field VERY well.
Click to expand...

You can say that again about Xylene.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Can I nominate a moderator or nominations can be applied only to regular members?


Any member can be nominated, staff included







.

Thanks for the nom Xeb


----------



## Lord Xeb

Your work does not go unnoticed.


----------



## stubass

@Jpmboy This dude is a monster helping people in the Rampage V Extreme club and Haswel-E
@Lord Xeb Great helpful guy for HDD's and Mac's
@BradleyW One great all round guy
@DuckieHo just awesome his vast knowledge
@Blameless again one very knowledgeable guy
@frickfrock999 Always find news for us to read
@djthrottleboi i am see this dude more and more helping people with overclocking
@Wirerat very helpful guy with genral knowledge and overclocking
@Sean Webster The name speaks for itself
@PontiacGTX Very helpful in gaming gear advice, cooling and general
@alancsalt the great list keeper
@doyll cooling knowledge
@TheBlademaster01 CPU and general HW knowledge
@Silent Scone helpfull with X99
@$ilent Helpful intel section
@Bitemarks and bloodstains Great fighter of spam and keeping me in line
@TopicClocker work done on the Pentium G3258 and game testing
@[email protected] i see him around the Asus threads and is one HW rep that stands out too me

This list will grow as I think of more









[edit] still not a complete list.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*
> 
> Here are the ones I think are most helpful:
> 
> @Sean Webster - His help with Windows and Hard Drives in general
> @BradleyW - General help throughout the forums
> @stubass - Help with appraisals and help throughout the forums.
> @PontiacGTX - He always seems to be in the threads I am in. Very helpful guy
> @Lady Fitzgerald - Here is a lady who always seems to stalk me and is very help within the hard drive subforum
> @DuckieHo - This man is a monster. His knowledge within many areas and his help as a mod here on OCN puts him on my list.
> @KyleMart06 - Very helpful in the Mac Subforum.
> @Xylene - As with Kyle, very helpful within the Mac Subforum
> @GermanyChris Very helpful with the Mac Subfurms and within the linux subforums
> @frickfrock999 - His oh so very amusing articles he finds for the news section.
> @Chipp This guy does a lot behind the scenes and deserves to be mentioned.
> @Bitemarks and bloodstains - Goes without saying anything here. Spam slayer and moderating android.
> 
> There are many more whom I have not mentioned and are not coming to mind.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> @Jpmboy This dude is a monster helping people in the Rampage V Extreme club and Haswel-E
> @Lord Xeb Great helpful guy for HDD's and Mac's
> @BradleyW One great all round guy
> @DuckieHo just awesome his vast knowledge
> @Blameless again one very knowledable guy
> @frickfrock999 Always find news for us to read
> @djthrottleboi i am see this dude more and more helping people with overclocking
> @Wirerat very helpful guy with genral knowledge and overclocking
> @Sean Webster The name speaks for itself
> @PontiacGTX Very helpful in gaming gear advice, cooling and general
> 
> This list will grow as I think of more


Wuuttttttttttt, I didn't know anybody actually cared about me posting news. I just did it because it's all I've ever done since being on this site for 6 years.

Nice to know you 2 appreciate it though!







:


----------



## ZytheEKS

I'll throw a nomination in for Bitemarks and bloodstains as well as kcuestag, both for doing an amazing job at cleaning up threads and whatnot.










-Z


----------



## AcEsSalvation

+1 more to both Frick and B&B


----------



## PhilWrir

I would also nominate the entirety of staff, but thats probably poor form coming from staff


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhilWrir*
> 
> I would also nominate the entirety of staff, but thats probably poor form coming from staff


Don't you wish Phil


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> @Jpmboy This dude is a monster helping people in the Rampage V Extreme club and Haswel-E
> @Lord Xeb Great helpful guy for HDD's and Mac's
> @BradleyW One great all round guy
> @DuckieHo just awesome his vast knowledge
> @Blameless again one very knowledable guy
> @frickfrock999 Always find news for us to read
> @djthrottleboi i am see this dude more and more helping people with overclocking
> @Wirerat very helpful guy with genral knowledge and overclocking
> @Sean Webster The name speaks for itself
> @PontiacGTX Very helpful in gaming gear advice, cooling and general
> 
> This list will grow as I think of more












Thanks stubass! ... though I'm pretty sure any benefit has been to me.









I gotta give a big + to @alancsalt - great guy !


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> @Jpmboy This dude is a monster helping people in the Rampage V Extreme club and Haswel-E
> @Lord Xeb Great helpful guy for HDD's and Mac's
> @BradleyW One great all round guy
> @DuckieHo just awesome his vast knowledge
> @Blameless again one very knowledable guy
> @frickfrock999 Always find news for us to read
> @djthrottleboi i am see this dude more and more helping people with overclocking
> @Wirerat very helpful guy with genral knowledge and overclocking
> @Sean Webster The name speaks for itself
> @PontiacGTX Very helpful in gaming gear advice, cooling and general
> 
> This list will grow as I think of more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks stubass! ... *though I'm pretty sure any benefit has been to me*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta give a big + to @alancsalt - great guy !
Click to expand...

What benifits you benifits others


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

@alancsalt
Legendary status


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> @Jpmboy This dude is a monster helping people in the Rampage V Extreme club and Haswel-E
> @Lord Xeb Great helpful guy for HDD's and Mac's
> @BradleyW One great all round guy
> @DuckieHo just awesome his vast knowledge
> @Blameless again one very knowledable guy
> @frickfrock999 Always find news for us to read
> @djthrottleboi i am see this dude more and more helping people with overclocking
> @Wirerat very helpful guy with genral knowledge and overclocking
> @Sean Webster The name speaks for itself
> @PontiacGTX Very helpful in gaming gear advice, cooling and general
> 
> This list will grow as I think of more


Thank you and i really appreciate the nom. was in mac os x or i would have responded sooner.
So for my nominations I nominate:
@stubass for his schooling me in extremes lol i have been learning can't afford the ln2 but your work does teach well.
@szeged He has went through some efforts to teach me about extreme cooling and oc'ing too and that is very difficult when somebody doesn't have the same equipment and isn't next to you watching
@Jpmboy for teaching me about the x99 platform that i was supposed to upgrade too and had canceled on me without a choice lol(wives=IRS)
@Pikaru you did teach me a lot about DDR4 and x99 as well and i greatly appreciate your patience and explanations as i'm sure you have shared with others and this is through pm's and public help.
@strong island 1 also for your assistance with x99 learning and patience with me as well as i have frustrating things happen to me which says i understand the patience it takes to go through trying to help somebody
@Bitemarks and bloodstains even though i'm usually on the receiving end of your warnings and such you have a job to do and you do it very well.
@Cyclops because without him my load would be longer than what it is and he really helps a lot of people with his thread which allows me to focus on abandoned thread users lol.
@gagarin77 as he keeps the 771-775 modders threads full of information to help those guys.
@pc-illiterate as he helps out in many places and one of them for me was my intro to watercooling.
@garikfox for his amazing work keeping those bios up to date
@Fernando 1 for his assisting and explaining things to clarify and make sure people are informed.
@OccamRazor again as he really helps me understand a lot and even guides me in ways.

pausing here as it feels like either the grammy's or a eulogy


----------



## Lord Xeb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> @alancsalt
> Legendary status


I agree with you. I nominate him as well.


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Spoiler: First List
> 
> 
> 
> @ehume for all his reviews on air cooling
> @PureBlackFire Hardware build and upgrade suggestions
> @iRushsuggestions on hardware upgrades and components suggestions
> @Psyclum helping on the air cooling and cases subforum
> @Boredgunner has a vast knowledge in games,modding games and reviewing them.
> @Sin0822 knowledgeable about Gigabyte Products and also on intel OCing
> @Twerk knowedle about the PSU field and Cooling terms
> @CoachMark2 for the knetworking field
> @pioneerisloud good suggestions in general hardware
> @rdr09 helps in the AMD GPU`s troubleshooting and in general GPUs
> @tsm106helping on the AMD and General GPU forums
> @KyadCK knowledge in AMD hardware
> @Sugarhell helps on some hardware-software troubleshooting on video cards aswell GPU suggestions
> @AcEsSalvation Hardware Upgrade and Components suggestion
> @soulwrath For CPUs and GPUs advices on the forum
> @ZealotKi11er Helping on the video card troubleshooting and suggestion
> @brucethemoose Hardware Upgrade and Components suggestion
> @p4inkill3r Hardware Upgrade and Components suggestion
> @Ramzinho Deal poster and also good suggestions for hardware
> @BinaryDemon GPU and General hardware advices
> @Tjj226 AngelHardware upgrades and components suggestions
> @Penicilyn GPU and CPU advices
> @XanderTheGoober Build suggestions and upgrade suggestions
> @Lord Xeb For hardware upgrade suggestions and helping on the GPU General subforum


I would like to nominate to(and add to the list for this quarter)
@criminal for Helping on the video card forum
@deepor Helping on the air cooling forum
@go4life knowledge on watercooling and help on intel motherboards
@CynicalUnicorn interesting writeups about theorical processing information, and Boinc
@DzillaXx advices on AMD Video card and General Video cards and some build suggetions
@Alastair suggestions about AMD Vishera motherboards and cooling
@Maarten12100 vast knowledge about Processors and physic
@scorpion49 Processors, upgrades and build suggestions
@AlphaC good articles about BOINC
@cssorkinman helping on AMD CPU/Mobo Forums
@Bit_reaper Video card and intel processors advices
@RagingCain Videogames benchmarks and analysis
@mtcn77 theorical knowledge about video cards
@lacrossewacker video games/ nvidia video cards knowledge
@Wirerat helping on intel sub forums
@doyll helping on the air cooling sub forum
@Cyclops helping with his aircooling fan guides
@PhilWrir helping with Processors and video cards suggestions, and balanced mod.
@Bal3Wolf helping on AMD video card, intel processors subforum,
@valgaur help on delidded CPUs
@shilka PSU suggestion
@Blameless vast knowledge in General hardware
@stubass helping on appraissal threads
@TheBlademaster01 knowledge on Processors and HW in General

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> @Jpmboy This dude is a monster helping people in the Rampage V Extreme club and Haswel-E
> @Lord Xeb Great helpful guy for HDD's and Mac's
> @BradleyW One great all round guy
> @DuckieHo just awesome his vast knowledge
> @Blameless again one very knowledable guy
> @frickfrock999 Always find news for us to read
> @djthrottleboi i am see this dude more and more helping people with overclocking
> @Wirerat very helpful guy with genral knowledge and overclocking
> @Sean Webster The name speaks for itself
> @PontiacGTX Very helpful in gaming gear advice, cooling and general
> 
> This list will grow as I think of more


Thanks Stub ,and thansk for your advices on pricing articles









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*
> 
> Here are the ones I think are most helpful:
> 
> @Sean Webster - His help with Windows and Hard Drives in general
> @BradleyW - General help throughout the forums
> @stubass - Help with appraisals and help throughout the forums.
> @PontiacGTX - He always seems to be in the threads I am in. Very helpful guy
> @Lady Fitzgerald - Here is a lady who always seems to stalk me and is very help within the hard drive subforum
> @DuckieHo - This man is a monster. His knowledge within many areas and his help as a mod here on OCN puts him on my list.
> @KyleMart06 - Very helpful in the Mac Subforum.
> @Xylene - As with Kyle, very helpful within the Mac Subforum
> @GermanyChris Very helpful with the Mac Subfurms and within the linux subforums
> @frickfrock999 - His oh so very amusing articles he finds for the news section.
> @Chipp This guy does a lot behind the scenes and deserves to be mentioned.
> @Bitemarks and bloodstains - Goes without saying anything here. Spam slayer and moderating android.
> 
> There are many more whom I have not mentioned and are not coming to mind.


Thanks LordXeb I appreciate you support. I had added you days ago in the first list given the elp you give around the sub forums


----------



## BonzaiTree

I think I did already, but I want to nominate @PhilWrir for all his work moderating Off-Topic, especially OMPT.

It's a tough job, and he does it well and fairly.


----------



## Cyclops

Thank you guys, it's humbling to get these nominations







.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: First List
> 
> 
> 
> @ehume for all his reviews on air cooling
> @PureBlackFire Hardware build and upgrade suggestions
> @iRushsuggestions on hardware upgrades and components suggestions
> @Psyclum helping on the air cooling and cases subforum
> @Boredgunner has a vast knowledge in games,modding games and reviewing them.
> @Sin0822 knowledgeable about Gigabyte Products and also on intel OCing
> @Twerk knowedle about the PSU field and Cooling terms
> @CoachMark2 for the knetworking field
> @pioneerisloud good suggestions in general hardware
> @rdr09 helps in the AMD GPU`s troubleshooting and in general GPUs
> @tsm106helping on the AMD and General GPU forums
> @KyadCK knowledge in AMD hardware
> @Sugarhell helps on some hardware-software troubleshooting on video cards aswell GPU suggestions
> @AcEsSalvation Hardware Upgrade and Components suggestion
> @soulwrath For CPUs and GPUs advices on the forum
> @ZealotKi11er Helping on the video card troubleshooting and suggestion
> @brucethemoose Hardware Upgrade and Components suggestion
> @p4inkill3r Hardware Upgrade and Components suggestion
> @Ramzinho Deal poster and also good suggestions for hardware
> @BinaryDemon GPU and General hardware advices
> @Tjj226 AngelHardware upgrades and components suggestions
> @Penicilyn GPU and CPU advices
> @XanderTheGoober Build suggestions and upgrade suggestions
> @Lord Xeb For hardware upgrade suggestions and helping on the GPU General subforum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to nominate to(and add to the list for this quarter)
> @criminal for Helping on the video card forum
> @deepor Helping on the air cooling forum
> @go4life knowledge on watercooling and help on intel motherboards
> @CynicalUnicorn interesting writeups about theorical processing information, and Boinc
> @DzillaXx advices on AMD Video card and General Video cards and some build suggetions
> @Alastair suggestions about AMD Vishera motherboards and cooling
> @Maarten12100 vast knowledge about Processors and physic
> @scorpion49 Processors, upgrades and build suggestions
> @AlphaC good articles about BOINC
> @cssorkinman helping on AMD CPU/Mobo Forums
> @Bit_reaper Video card and intel processors advices
> @RagingCain Videogames benchmarks and analysis
> @mtcn77 theorical knowledge about video cards
> @lacrossewacker video games/ nvidia video cards knowledge
> @Wirerat helping on intel sub forums
> @doyll helping on the air cooling sub forum
> @Cyclops helping with his aircooling fan guides
> @PhilWrir helping with Processors and video cards suggestions, and balanced mod.
> @Bal3Wolf helping on AMD video card, intel processors subforum,
> @valgaur help on delidded CPUs
> @Shilka PSU suggestion
> @Blameless vast knowledge in General hardware
> @stubass helping on appraissal threads
> @TheBlademaster01 knowledge on Processors and HW in General
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> @Jpmboy This dude is a monster helping people in the Rampage V Extreme club and Haswel-E
> @Lord Xeb Great helpful guy for HDD's and Mac's
> @BradleyW One great all round guy
> @DuckieHo just awesome his vast knowledge
> @Blameless again one very knowledable guy
> @frickfrock999 Always find news for us to read
> @djthrottleboi i am see this dude more and more helping people with overclocking
> @Wirerat very helpful guy with genral knowledge and overclocking
> @Sean Webster The name speaks for itself
> @PontiacGTX Very helpful in gaming gear advice, cooling and general
> 
> This list will grow as I think of more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Stub ,and thansk for your advices on pricing articles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*
> 
> Here are the ones I think are most helpful:
> 
> @Sean Webster - His help with Windows and Hard Drives in general
> @BradleyW - General help throughout the forums
> @stubass - Help with appraisals and help throughout the forums.
> @PontiacGTX - He always seems to be in the threads I am in. Very helpful guy
> @Lady Fitzgerald - Here is a lady who always seems to stalk me and is very help within the hard drive subforum
> @DuckieHo - This man is a monster. His knowledge within many areas and his help as a mod here on OCN puts him on my list.
> @KyleMart06 - Very helpful in the Mac Subforum.
> @Xylene - As with Kyle, very helpful within the Mac Subforum
> @GermanyChris Very helpful with the Mac Subfurms and within the linux subforums
> @frickfrock999 - His oh so very amusing articles he finds for the news section.
> @Chipp This guy does a lot behind the scenes and deserves to be mentioned.
> @Bitemarks and bloodstains - Goes without saying anything here. Spam slayer and moderating android.
> 
> There are many more whom I have not mentioned and are not coming to mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks LordXeb I appreciate you support. I had added you days ago in the first list given the elp you give around the sub forums
Click to expand...

Thanks guys for the nomination. I feel so appreciated!


----------



## Wirerat

I appreciate the efforts being noticed. Thanks.


----------



## Valgaur

Thanks a bunch Pontiac

It's an awesome pick me up while im down with the Flu. I really appreciate it and all the nominations that happen in this community, this place is the best.

Truly,
One sick Val


----------



## RagingCain

That was nice Pontiac







But I don't need any attention on my behavior, I will have to... behave.


----------



## PhilWrir

Im still trying to figure out where ive been helpful in the past few months


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhilWrir*
> 
> Im still trying to figure out where ive been helpful in the past few months


Keeping things clean?


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhilWrir*
> 
> Im still trying to figure out where ive been helpful in the past few months


OMPT brah!

You've been keeping us in line baby.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PhilWrir*
> 
> Im still trying to figure out where ive been helpful in the past few months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keeping things clean?
Click to expand...

Naw, they don't call him *Philthy Phil Wrir* for nothing.


----------



## PhilWrir

You guys make me laugh

I just show up and push buttons








Same thing I do at work


----------



## mtbiker033

unique rep is the barometer for this metric methinks


----------



## alancsalt

Unique rep doesn't tell the whole story. Popularity and social skills can affect that a lot.

The guys that keep the lists of overclocks and benchmark scores like @Xoriam, @fewtcher, @Jpmboy, @Forceman, @tictoc, @robbo2, @damric, @Majin SSJ Eric, @CDMAN, @HobieCat, @nolonger, @Scarlet-Tech, @Chickenman and many others, deserve a mention...


----------



## Dimensive

I nominate @dman811. You've been very helpful to me and many others in the [email protected] section!


----------



## dman811

Thank you very much Dimensive!


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Thank you very much Dimensive!


You're welcome! Keep up the great work!


----------



## KEITHRH12

PontiacGTX- He has always been there for me and answer any post I have submitted. And I always see his posts thur-out our site helpping people and giving advice. Thank You PontiacGTX!!!!!!


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KEITHRH12*
> 
> PontiacGTX- He has always been there for me and answer any post I have submitted. And I always see his posts thur-out our site helpping people and giving advice. Thank You PontiacGTX!!!!!!


Thanks KeithRH for the nomination,it is nice that you have come back to OCN.


----------



## Chickenman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Unique rep doesn't tell the whole story. Popularity and social skills can affect that a lot.
> 
> The guys that keep the lists of overclocks and benchmark scores like @Xoriam, @fewtcher, @Jpmboy, @Forceman, @tictoc, @robbo2, @damric, @Majin SSJ Eric, @CDMAN, @HobieCat, @nolonger, @Scarlet-Tech, @Chickenman and many others, deserve a mention...


Although I am as helpful as I can be when I am around I haven't been posting here for a while







(blame the fact that mid range efficacy has enabled me to ignore the last few generations of cpu/gpu lol)

To everyone else that actively maintains clubs, oc or benchmark threads, they are the ones that provide the backbone for this site (it's about the epeen ya know haha) and are often the most unsung.


----------



## KEITHRH12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> Thanks KeithRH for the nomination,it is nice that you have come back to OCN.


Thx, I had some baby momma drama, and she gutted my rig!!!!!! But a yr later here I am


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> *PontiacGTX:* (PC Build Assistance & PC Components)
> 
> *TheBlademaster01:* (Folding Assistance/Linux Knowledge)
> 
> *stubass:* (Marketplace Appraisals)


A belated congratulations to all the winners.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> The guys that keep the lists of overclocks and benchmark scores like @Xoriam, @fewtcher, @Jpmboy, @Forceman, @tictoc, @robbo2, @damric, @Majin SSJ Eric, @CDMAN, @HobieCat, @nolonger, @Scarlet-Tech, @Chickenman and many others, deserve a mention...


Indeed, a useful service they provide.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhilWrir*
> 
> Im still trying to figure out where ive been helpful in the past few months


You helped me retain the content of a post or two despite thread cleaning that needed to be done to some of what I had quoted. Some others would have just deleted everything wholesale or permanently closed the topic, with little regard to bulk of the on-topic discussion.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Saw this thread and want to nominate @JKuhn.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Saw this thread and want to nominate @JKuhn.


All I can say is thanks.

Although I'm pretty sure there are many people who help more than that.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

There's a surprisingly low amount of people who would stick around like that.


----------



## JKuhn

I can't comment on that, but I can say that I usually just stick on the off-topic section.

Regarding that, I do take pride in helping where I can (like if I see nails in a parking space, etc).

Like I said though, I appreciate the nomination.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> I can't comment on that, but I can say that I usually just stick on the off-topic section.
> 
> Regarding that, I do take pride in helping where I can (like if I see nails in a parking space, etc).
> 
> Like I said though, I appreciate the nomination.


You're an increasingly rare type of person on this planet. What type is that? The type of person who has a big loving heart. You're the kind of person who is hated by all the haters because your heart is in the right place, and it's huge and full of love.


----------



## dman811

^Feels they are with this one real, young padawan.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> ^Feels they are with this one real, young padawan.


----------



## JKuhn

I'm curious, is this competition (or whatever you want to call it) still running?


----------



## TheReciever

I'd wager not.

admin is no longer with us, in any function or form.

Also, management isnt allowed to speak of the forum as OC.net, its only overclock now.

Thank You Wikia.


----------



## Schmuckley

@Twocables


----------



## TwoCables

No one can win more than once. Thank you though.


----------



## JKuhn

I know you as someone who helps a lot, so I'd have added my voice if you could win (assuming the competition is still runing).


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> I know you as someone who helps a lot, so I'd have added my voice if you could win (assuming the competition is still runing).


Twocables rules, everybody already knows that


----------



## TwoCables

Aw man... thanks guys.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Hey guys,

This competition is no longer currently running, however this is something I would like to see running in the future which I will work on 

Thanks to all those who have participated and continue to participate.

All the best,

E


----------

